# Zeigt her Eure Knöllchen!



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2013)

Na, dann mal los - weiht das Forum gebührend ein und zeigt, was Ihr habt!


----------



## Shockwave32 (26. September 2013)

Noch keine Fotos ? Schade dabei sind das so schöne Räder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein Podium, 
hat jemand die Federhärte für 93kg fahrer.. 
CCDB gab an 400lb aber da habe ich den halben Wald an den Pedalen...?


----------



## FloriLori (2. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Teil!
Rein aus Interesse: Fährst mit so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze Downhill oder dient das nur um zum Trail zu kommen?


----------



## 8664 (2. Oktober 2013)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!
> Rein aus Interesse: Fährst mit so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze Downhill oder dient das nur um zum Trail zu kommen?



Danke, nein das ist downhill höhe passt super.


----------



## FloriLori (3. Oktober 2013)

Einfach ein super Rad!


----------



## Stefan H (7. Oktober 2013)

Endorphin Eurobike Ausstellungsbike..


----------



## 8664 (7. Oktober 2013)

Schön.


----------



## melih (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier sind meine Knollys..

Podium




Endorphin(hat inzwischen eine neue Gabel)




Delirium


----------



## Djan1983 (9. Oktober 2013)

blöde frage....knolly bikes kann ich nur aus den usa kaufen? oder gibt es auch händler in deutschland?
gruß djan


----------



## 8664 (9. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> blöde frage....knolly bikes kann ich nur aus den usa kaufen? oder gibt es auch händler in deutschland?
> gruß djan


knolly website "find dealer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melih (9. Oktober 2013)

In deutschland ist es tri cycles, der stefan betreut ja dieses knolly forum. Der hilft dir gerne weiter


----------



## Stefan H (9. Oktober 2013)

Wir versuchen aktuell ein Händlernetz aufzubauen. 
So lange Du keinen Stützpunkthändler bei Dir Vorort hast,
kannst Du auch gerne Deinen Bikeshop des vertrauens nutzen.
Knolly hat keine Knebelverträge oder Mindermengen-abnahme.


----------



## Stefan H (9. Oktober 2013)

..achso und @ melih...-Deine Flotte  !!


----------



## HoOom3r (9. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> blöde frage....knolly bikes kann ich nur aus den usa kaufen? oder gibt es auch händler in deutschland?
> gruß djan



www.Ironworkx.de Fabian ist ein Guter.


----------



## 8664 (9. Oktober 2013)

stefan h schrieb:


> wir versuchen aktuell ein händlernetz aufzubauen.
> So lange du keinen stützpunkthändler bei dir vorort hast,
> kannst du auch gerne deinen bikeshop des vertrauens nutzen.
> Knolly hat keine knebelverträge oder mindermengen-abnahme.


----------



## HoOom3r (9. Oktober 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> Mein Podium,
> hat jemand die Federhärte für 93kg fahrer..
> CCDB gab an 400lb aber da habe ich den halben Wald an den Pedalen...?



Kurbellänge? Hatte früher das gleiche Problem mit ner 175mm Kurbel! An meinem alten Podium, ich hab dann ne 165mm Kurbel ran geschraubt und alles war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (9. Oktober 2013)

habe ich drauf 165


----------



## HoOom3r (9. Oktober 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> habe ich drauf 165


dann würde mich die Federhärte auch interessieren, spiele nämlich in der gleichen Gewichtsliga und mein neues Podium wird gerade zusammen gebraten....


----------



## HoOom3r (9. Oktober 2013)

Zurück zum Thema!!! Hier mein altes Podium


----------



## 8664 (9. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## HoOom3r (10. Oktober 2013)

Knolly gibt an für DB Coil:
400er Feder = 180lb - bis 82kg
450er Feder = 200lb - bis 91 Kg
500er Feder = 220lb - bis 100 kg

Gruß Christian


----------



## bentho (10. Oktober 2013)

hier ist mein stealthbomber...


----------



## bentho (10. Oktober 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> Mein Podium,
> hat jemand die Federhärte für 93kg fahrer..
> CCDB gab an 400lb aber da habe ich den halben Wald an den Pedalen...?




grandioser hobel!


----------



## bentho (10. Oktober 2013)

melih schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Knollys..
> 
> Podium
> 
> ...


schoene flotte! sehr gut.


----------



## Carcass (18. Oktober 2013)

Djan1983 schrieb:


> blöde frage....knolly bikes kann ich nur aus den usa kaufen? oder gibt es auch händler in deutschland?
> gruß djan



Es gibt 5 Shops in Deutschland die Knolly verkaufen. Einer davon ist Ironworkx und bei Fabian kannst die dieses Wochenende alle Knolly Bikes Testen. Für weitere infos stehe ich dir gern zur verfügung.


----------



## IRONworkX (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein erstes Knolly..2011er Delirium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein Zweites...2012er Podium


----------



## Carcass (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Nasum (29. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage an die Knolly Chilotin Fahrer. Wie ist das Dämpferlänge hat das Bike? Zufällig 216X63,5?  Ich konnte auf die schnelle nix finden. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## melih (29. Oktober 2013)

http://www.knollybikes.com/bikes/chilcotin
Unter Shock Options:
Shock size: 7.875 x 2.25  (200x50.7)


----------



## Nasum (29. Oktober 2013)

Ahh Danke


----------



## blackrider7534 (11. November 2013)




----------



## 8664 (11. November 2013)

Schöne Bikes.


----------



## blackrider7534 (16. November 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515488


----------



## 8664 (19. November 2013)

HoOom3r schrieb:


> Knolly gibt an für DB Coil:
> 400er Feder = 180lb - bis 82kg
> 450er Feder = 200lb - bis 91 Kg
> 500er Feder = 220lb - bis 100 kg
> ...



ja bei der letzten park session hatte ich ne 500er drin aber denke die 450 wäre top für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (19. November 2013)

Die Angaben von Knolly sind sehr genau was das angeht. Ich habe mich schnell zurecht gefunden.


----------



## 8664 (19. November 2013)

wie fühlt ihr das tretten mit dem podium 2013? bei mir ist ein richtiges auf und ab...


----------



## Carcass (19. November 2013)

Also im wiegetritt merk ich es schon ein bisschen aber ansonsten hab ich ganz guten Vortrieb. Hab mein Dämpfer etwas Straffer abgestimmt.


----------



## IRONworkX (19. November 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> wie fühlt ihr das tretten mit dem podium 2013? bei mir ist ein richtiges auf und ab...



Das Podium ist nahezu antriebsneutral. Da stimmst was mit dem Setup oder deiner Technik nicht.


----------



## 8664 (19. November 2013)

Okay.


----------



## Carcass (20. November 2013)

Partliste wäre mal cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (20. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Partliste wäre mal cool



ja...


----------



## 8664 (21. November 2013)

Bos


----------



## Carcass (21. November 2013)

Ich hab die Titanfeder von TI-Springs verbaut incl Axiallager. Kommt Preislich aufs selbe Raus nur etwas weniger gewicht.


----------



## 8664 (21. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hab die Titanfeder von TI-Springs verbaut incl Axiallager. Kommt Preislich aufs selbe Raus nur etwas weniger gewicht.



das problem ist bei ti-springs der innen durchmesser 36.5mm ist sehr knapp für den CCDB coil..
ich habe den rockshox innen durchmesser  und ti-spring ist nicht mein fall.
..ich kenne beide in und auswendig.


----------



## Carcass (21. November 2013)

Durch die Axiallager schleift aber nix mehr. Mein Dämpfer hat mit der normalen Stahlfeder Gequitscht wegen der Verwindung der Feder. Mit dem Axiallager sit das nichtmehr der fall.


----------



## 8664 (21. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Durch die Axiallager schleift aber nix mehr. Mein Dämpfer hat mit der normalen Stahlfeder Gequitscht wegen der Verwindung der Feder. Mit dem Axiallager sit das nichtmehr der fall.


 also viel spass damit... ich setze auf K9!


----------



## 8664 (23. November 2013)

Renthal Lenkzentrale ist noch unterwegs..


----------



## mystic83 (28. November 2013)

Würde gerne zeigen aber es heißt seit über einem Monat nächste woche! Das nervt!


----------



## Stefan H (28. November 2013)

@8664
Schöner Aufbau!
 @mystic83
Immer ärgerlich, wo hast Du Ihn denn bestellt? ..auf welchen Rahmen wartest Du denn?


----------



## mystic83 (29. November 2013)

Podium RAW 2014!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (29. November 2013)

Es sind aktuell Podium Rahmen in der Auslieferung die auch über uns geordert worden sind. Durch den Übergang der Vertriebe kam es leider teilweise zu Überschneidungen. Wir sind mit Nachdruck dabei, das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.


..ich hab Dir auch nochmal eine Private Nachricht geschrieben!


----------



## 8664 (4. Dezember 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @_8664_
> Schöner Aufbau!
> @_mystic83_
> Immer ärgerlich, wo hast Du Ihn denn bestellt? ..auf welchen Rahmen wartest Du denn?


 Danke.

Es bekommt noch ein ENVE lenker Renthal Vorbau und Bontrager G5 Bereifung mit no tube.


----------



## 8664 (4. Dezember 2013)

shit, habt ihr gewusst dass man am enve dh lenker nur vorbau verbauen darf die eine klemmbreite von MAX 58mm haben mein renthal hat 63mm...


----------



## blackrider7534 (8. Dezember 2013)

Grafik Einfügen mag mich wohl nicht...

Hier ein paar Knolly pics von mir:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1527740

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1527795

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1527989

Ist ein Day Glow Green Dark!  Leuchtet sogar im Dunkel ist aber bisher nur fürs Auge aber nicht für die Kamera Sichtbar gewesen  Ich probiere bald mal eine längere Belichtung durchzuführen... 

Gekauft bei TriCycles!


----------



## 8664 (8. Dezember 2013)

Schönes grün...


----------



## Stefan H (8. Dezember 2013)

Super Idee


----------



## Matte (12. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut!


----------



## bentho (13. Dezember 2013)

@Blackrider + 8664: zwei richtig feine hobel. glueckwunsch.


----------



## blackrider7534 (14. Dezember 2013)

bentho schrieb:


> @Blackrider + 8664: zwei richtig feine hobel. glueckwunsch.



danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (14. Dezember 2013)

@bentho
Danke.


----------



## Carcass (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier meine Knöllchen


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (20. Dezember 2013)

bin aktuell auf einem hammerstarken norco-range unterwegs.
aber puuuh, die chilcotins-rahmen mit den unbeschreiblich geilen
Farben hauen mich schlichtweg um 

im neuen "gravity"-magazin wurde in einem extrem kurzen testbericht
das wippen bergauf bemängelt. 
das norco wippt bergauf auch, was aber nicht weiter störend ist.

wie sind euere Erfahrungen mit dem chilcotin?


----------



## Carcass (20. Dezember 2013)

Da ich den Test nicht gelesen hab würd mich interessieren welcher Dämpfer verbaut war im Testbike?


----------



## tfdelacruz (21. Dezember 2013)

Verbaut war ein Cane creek Double Barrel Air cs. Gabel eine BOS deville.

Fazit: Ein Spaßmobil für wirklich jedes Gelände. Etwas träge bergauf, dafür bergab eine Wucht. Leider nimmt die Edelmarke aus Kanada gesalzene Preise.

Quelle: Gravity Magazin #19


----------



## HoOom3r (21. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meine zwei neuen Babys! Bessere Bilder gibts die Tage nochmal. 






Besonderen Dank an Fabian von IronworkX und Andi und P. von Beastie Bikes für den tollen Support


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (22. Dezember 2013)

Geile Bikes! Hab ich gern gemacht HoOomer  Meins ist auch aufgebaut und ich bin total Stoked ich hab mich selbst übertroffen. 
Bilder wirds bald geben! Ich werde noch ein paar änderungen vor nehmen und dann gibts Bilder.


----------



## 8664 (22. Dezember 2013)

Meins ist auch fertig, kleines filmchen mit gopro 3+


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (22. Dezember 2013)

jupp, cc db air cs. allerdings war der Bericht wirklich sehr knapp gehalten...


----------



## Carcass (22. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre selbst ein Chilcotin und ich kann das nicht verstehn. Ich bin damit schon auf der Alb echt knackige anstiege gefahren und das Bike wippt nicht. Eventuell war der Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Carcass (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (22. Dezember 2013)

@Carcass : gratulation zu dem podium - die Optik und das unbeschreibliche 
grün sind eine wucht! 

starkes wippen kann ich mir beim knolly Hinterbau system auch nicht vorstellen.
leichtes wippen ist im Gelände meines Erachtens sogar komfortabler...
vermutlich würde ich zur jedoch zur fox float tendieren.

ist bei dem cane creek dämpfer genügend platz für einen flaschenhalter?


----------



## Oldskul (23. Dezember 2013)

hey andy, sehr geiles neues spielzeug! fu*k ... die gabel sieht scharf aus! wie findest sie?

ja, weiß auch nicht was vom test im gravity zu halten ist ... scheint mir sehr oberflächlich recherchiert/getestet ... die schreiben ja auch, dass "der federweg im rahmen zwischen 160 und 170 mm variiert werden kann". tatsächlich ist der FW mit 160 mm fix, dafür lässt sich die geo um 1* variieren. da kann man sich vorstellen wie lang sich die mit dem dämpfer set-up beschäftigt haben. dabei hatte der ccdb sogar den CS an bord ...

mein chili wippt schon etwas (liegt evtl. auch an meinem tritt) aber für einen 4-gelenker echt minimal. mir persönlich ist ein allzeit aktiver hinterbau lieber, die traktion am chili ist gewaltig!


----------



## Carcass (23. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin bis zum Sommer ein 601 gefahren und es hat Bergauf leicht gewippt das kann man unterbinden mit einem Kompletten Lockout. Der gedanke von Cane Creek beim CS Dämpfer war ja das der Dämpfer Antriebsneutral ist aber unebenheiten nachgibt. Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert.


----------



## Stefan H (23. Dezember 2013)

Wir sehen den 'Test'  auch eher als eine Art Produktvorstellung. Einen ordentlichen Test bekommt Ihr demnächst hier von den Jungs
des IBC-Forum's 
Wir mussten auch ein wenig schmunzeln als wir beim Pro das Fahrwerk und bei Kontra das Wippen gelesen haben.

Frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (23. Dezember 2013)

danke schon mal für euere Erfahrungsberichte!
auf den ibc test freue ich mich jetzt schon 

wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Deutsche und seine Tests...selber erfahren ist der einzig sinnige Test. Ein Test, den ein unbekannter mit entsprechend unbekanntem Fahrstil, Vorlieben und Können mit einem möglicherweise falsch abgestimmten Fahrwerk macht ist für's Popo und macht nur unnötig verwirrt. Ich weiß von vielen, insbesondere kleinen Herstellern, das die Teile einfach mal bewegt werden, ohne sich um das vom Hersteller angedachte Setup zu kümmern. Die Tests sind dann ensprechend weit weg von der Realität und wenn sich die Buben dann noch in einem Artikel wiedersprechen, wie hier beim Fahrwerk, werft die Zeitung weg, oder nehmt es nicht so ernst und lasst euch etwas unterhalten, denn dass können die Bravos besser.


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (24. Dezember 2013)

Selber testen wäre am hilfreichsten... Allerdings wird das in der Oberpfalz bzw. Nordbayern sehr schwierig!


----------



## Carcass (24. Dezember 2013)

Beastie Import hat bereits mit Ironworkx einren wirklich schönes Testevent gehabt. Wir Planen bereits weitere in anderen Regionen.


----------



## Stefan H (27. Dezember 2013)

@VinnieTheAxe 
Einfach kurze Mail an unseren Service. Wir haben in der Nähe einen Bikeshop dem wir evtl. ein Testbike zur Verfügung stellen könnten.


----------



## Stefan H (27. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein weiterer Chilcotin Aufbau ano Black


----------



## schablone (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße des Podiums. Ich möchte mir für die kommende Saison eins aufbauen.
Mit 183 cm habe ich bisher immer auf Rahmengröße M zurück gegriffen. Knolly empfiehlt ab 180 cm bereits Größe L. Ich schwanke nun zwischen M und L. Wendigkeit - Laufruhe

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Carcass (28. Dezember 2013)

Unsere beiden Teamfahrer sind auf M unterwegs und sind ca deine größe. Ich fahr ein L bei 187. M wäre mich zu klein.


----------



## schablone (28. Dezember 2013)

Okay. Danke. Dann wird es wohl auch wieder ein M...


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (28. Dezember 2013)

@Stefan H : das wäre der Wahnsinn  DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (29. Dezember 2013)

@schablone: unbedingt testfahren! bin auch 183 und mit dem M in saalbach eine runde gefahren ... mir wars etwas zu klein! ein bekannter von mir ist auch so in unserer größe und und ist super happy mit einem Podium in L ...


----------



## schablone (29. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Ich habe bereits eine Probefahrt mit Größe L in Aussicht. Werde auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Stefan H (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch das Large die bessere Wahl sein könnte.


----------



## Stefan H (1. Januar 2014)

Hier mein Chilcotin Medium in Dayglow Yellow...I love it!


----------



## Carcass (1. Januar 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mal ein weiterer Chilcotin Aufbau ano Black



Sorry aber nen Knolly mit nem Sixpack Steuersatz? Da gehört nen Cane Creek oder Chris King rein.


----------



## Stefan H (2. Januar 2014)

Notlösung, da in der Zeit des Aufbaus kein Cane Creek Steuersatz fürs Chilcotin lieferbar war und einen 'King' für ein Testbike muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackrider7534 (2. Januar 2014)




----------



## Stefan H (2. Januar 2014)

@blackrider7534 
Ordentlicher double..how long?


----------



## blackrider7534 (3. Januar 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @blackrider7534
> Ordentlicher double..how long?


4-5 Meter ...


----------



## blackrider7534 (3. Januar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1542296 neues pic!


----------



## Heiko.P (6. Januar 2014)

Servus. 
Hier mein Chili. 
Gruß Heiko.


----------



## Stefan H (6. Januar 2014)

@Heiko 
Die Farbe knallt so derb, das man garnicht erkennt ob es Day Glow Yellow oder Green ist


----------



## Heiko.P (6. Januar 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @Heiko
> Die Farbe knallt so derb, das man garnicht erkennt ob es Day Glow Yellow oder Green ist



Hi. 
Ist day glow green. Das Bild ist nur mit dem Handy gemacht worden. Mit dem blauen Hintergrund kam das Handy nicht zurecht


----------



## Stefan H (6. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß !


----------



## bentho (7. Januar 2014)

ja, endlich mal ein paar chilies hier... schoene geraete. wie kommt ihr mit nem 1x11 zurecht? 
traue mich sowas ja net an meinem. dafuer empfinde ich es doch als nicht leicht genug mit seinen 14kg...


----------



## Stefan H (7. Januar 2014)

@bentho 
Also ich muss gestehen das ich anfangst ein bisschen schiss hatte ohne Kefü zu fahren. Allerdings habe ich diese nach ein paar Ausfahrten Überwunden. Kette bleibt da wo sie hingehört ;-)
Ich fahre einfach schon seid vielen Jahren auf meinen Enduros. Früher, Ritzel 11-34 und KB zwischen 34 und 36. 
Hier im Taunusgebirge ist die 1 x 11  Übersetzung mit dem 32KB absolut ausreichend. 
Mann muss sich halt etwas dran gewöhnen, dickere Gänge zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (7. Januar 2014)

...nebenbei..warum haben wir Dein Chilcotin hier noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen?
Das würde sich verdammt gut hier machen


----------



## bentho (7. Januar 2014)

bin ja auch im taunus unterwegs und glaube nicht, dass ich damit gluecklich wuerde.


----------



## bentho (7. Januar 2014)

bild dachte ich, haette ich schon. wie kann man denn eins hier hochladen ohne ueber so ne fotocommunity gehen zu muessen, sprich also vom eigenen rechner aus?


----------



## bentho (7. Januar 2014)

hab's gefunden wie's geht...

wie man aber das bild direkt hochlaedt, und nicht als anhang, hab ich noch net raus...


----------



## Stefan H (7. Januar 2014)

Ich übernehme das mal für Dich,hoffe das ist okay.. Bis ich dahinter gestiegen bin hat es auch ne Weile gedauert.

Hier Das Chilcotin vom Bentho


----------



## Carcass (7. Januar 2014)

@bentho  mein Chili ist auch nciht leicht aufgebaut und ich fahre 1X10 an dem Bike. Ich hab die Kassette umgebaut mit dem mirfe Ritzel und Funktioniert Top. Du könntest ja das mal vorab probieren ist kostengünstiger. Mein Chili hat 14.7 kg Bilder werd ich bald machen.


----------



## Oldskul (10. Januar 2014)

Grüße aus dem Salzkammergut ...


----------



## Carcass (10. Januar 2014)

Ist das ein Rocco Coil Dämpfer? Wie fährt es sich den so damit?


----------



## Oldskul (10. Januar 2014)

na, is ein Fox DHX 5.0 den ich erst auf einer ausfahrt drauf hatte (von der stammt auch das foto). bergauf forststraße, bergab eine schlamm-/rutschpartie. insofern kann ich nicht wirklich was dazu sagen. wär aber eh zu früh ... er kommt jetzt im winter noch zu MotoPitkan. der kann aus dem DHX echt was rausholen ... im wahrsten sinne des wortes zB das PP und macht stattdessen eine wirksame HS druckstufe draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab Fox nach einigen Defekten abgehackt deshalb kenn ich mich damit nicht aus! Ich hab bei mir in meinem Chilcotin auch die Lyrik verbaut mit Fast Suspension Kartusche. Das macht die Gabel zu einer echten Downhill Waffe. Preis finde ich ist ok.


----------



## bentho (13. Januar 2014)

sehr schoen oldskul. orange is scharf.


----------



## blackrider7534 (16. Januar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1549513]
	
[/URL]


----------



## blackrider7534 (17. Januar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1550167]
	
[/URL] in love with the K...


----------



## Stefan H (17. Januar 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## Haimann.u (1. Februar 2014)

Hi
Hier mein erstes Knolly noch nicht ganz fertig aber soweit , das ich es dieses Wochenende ausgiebig testen kann. Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (1. Februar 2014)

Auf dem Bild wirken die Laufräder so groß  Schöner Aufbau! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Carcass (1. Februar 2014)

Mein Chilcotin


 
Hier mal ein Aufbau im Kundenauftrag aus Österreich:


----------



## Haimann.u (1. Februar 2014)

Hi Carcass,
Wirkt glaube ich so groß weil es sich um das Warden mit 650b handelt. 
Freut mich das es Dir gefällt , dein Chilton ist aber auch cool!
Hatte viel Spaß heute und freue mich schon auf Morgen


----------



## Stefan H (1. Februar 2014)

Sieht ja richtig schick aus ! Nur die Schärfe vom Bild lässt äusserst zu wünschen übrig ;-)


----------



## blackrider7534 (15. Februar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567289]
	
[/URL]

GELB


----------



## Stefan H (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## schablone (4. März 2014)

Mein Podium ist jetzt auch endlich einsatzbereit...


----------



## Carcass (4. März 2014)

Kleines Update bei mir: Neu sind Air Shock und Burgtec MK4 Flats


----------



## Oldskul (6. März 2014)

@ schablone: sehr schönes, cleanes radl! sieht nach L aus ... happy mit deiner entscheidung?


----------



## schablone (6. März 2014)

Oldskul schrieb:


> @ schablone: sehr schönes, cleanes radl! sieht nach L aus ... happy mit deiner entscheidung?



Danke. L passt sehr gut. Läuft schön ruhig die Kiste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (15. März 2014)

Unser neues Knolly Endorphin Testbike in Grösse M ist fertig .


----------



## ludwigludwig (17. März 2014)

jop


----------



## Haimann.u (21. März 2014)

Hi Stefan ,
Hier nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlung, das bike ist super und auch die Rahmengrösse passt perfekt . Da hatte ich anfangs ja so meine Bedenken!
Und mit dem Gewicht bin ich jetzt auch mehr als zufrieden (13,2 kg mit Pedalen ),da es sich aber auch wirklich geil fährt.
Jetzt suche ich in Ruhe nur noch einen neuen Laufradsatz und dann sollte es perfekt sein


----------



## Stefan H (7. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. Laufradsatz, schon an was bestimmtes gedacht?


----------



## ck_12 (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

Ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich des Knolly Chilcotin. Derzeit besitze ich ein Allmountain/Enduro und ein DH Bike, denke aber darüber nach, einer Ein-Bike-Variante nachzugehen und dafür fasse ich das Chilcotin ins Auge. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Chilcotin im Bikeparkeinsatz? Verträgt das Bike auch eine härtere Gangart wie Freeridestrecken, DHs, Sprünge und dergleichen? 
Ich würde mich über eure Infos freuen!


----------



## Stefan H (18. Mai 2014)

@ ck_12 Ich habe etwas gewartet damit sich evtl. jemand weiteres darauf zu Wort meldet...Aber dann werde ich mal ;-)   
Ich persönlich fahre ein Chilcotin in Medium was ich u.a. extra eine Nummer kleiner Gewählt habe, um ein verspieltes Bike zu haben
was ich auch im Park nutzen kann. Neben dem Chilcotin fahre ich ein Ibis Mojo HD was ich eher als Allrounder aufgebaut habe. Das
Chilcotin hat einen schönen flachen Lenkwinkel welcher sich meiner Meinung auch im Park sehr positiv bemerkbar macht. Die kleine Größe 
habe ich deshalb gewählt, um auch evtl. table- und dirt-lines ohne Probleme mitzunehmen. 
Du schreibst härtere Gangart, Freeridestrecken und DH's..das ist natürlich alles relativ schwierig das zu pauschalisieren. 
Ich bin gerne im Bikepark Winterberg (eher flowig und für DH'ler nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll)  
Hier fahre ich eigentlich alles mit dem Chilcotin, bis auf die reine DH-strecke. 
Wo möchtest Du das Bike denn bewegen?..und wie hast Du vor es aufzubauen?


----------



## ck_12 (20. Mai 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @ ck_12 Ich habe etwas gewartet damit sich evtl. jemand weiteres darauf zu Wort meldet...Aber dann werde ich mal ;-)
> Ich persönlich fahre ein Chilcotin in Medium was ich u.a. extra eine Nummer kleiner Gewählt habe, um ein verspieltes Bike zu haben
> was ich auch im Park nutzen kann. Neben dem Chilcotin fahre ich ein Ibis Mojo HD was ich eher als Allrounder aufgebaut habe. Das
> Chilcotin hat einen schönen flachen Lenkwinkel welcher sich meiner Meinung auch im Park sehr positiv bemerkbar macht. Die kleine Größe
> ...



Hallo Stefan, 
Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Bike, welches für mich den ganzen Einsatzbereich abdeckt und das DH Bike und Enduro eben ersetzt. Bikeparks besuche ich meistens Maribor, Semmering und Saalbach Hinterglemm. Letztes Jahr war ich auch in Bischofsmais und Spizak unterwegs. Fahr in diesen Parks eigentlich alles und nehme auch die größeren Drops - frage mich halt ob das Chilcotin das aushält. Zwei Freunde fahren das Giant Reign X und verwenden dies für alles. Einer davon ist schon das Knolly Probe gefahren und meinte, dass es bergab mehr Reserven hätte als das Giant. 
Mir ist klar, dass ich mit einem Bike in beiden Grenzbereichen (Tour und Parkeinsatz) Abstriche in Kauf nehmen muss, die Frage ist halt wie groß diese ausfallen??


----------



## Carcass (21. Mai 2014)

Bikes and Beats Festival gibts alle Knolly Bikes in Saalbach zum testen. Einfach melden


----------



## Stefan H (22. Mai 2014)

@ck_12 
Wenn Du in Parks die größeren Apparate fährst, weißt Du auch, wenn man mal nicht sauber landet, das die Reserven eines Bikes wichtig sein können. Wie wichtig bzw. ausschlaggebend, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Ich lasse größere Drops einfach aus oder fahre z.b. ungern auf DH-Strecken Steinfelder oder extremere Wurzelpassagen. Weiss aber auch das hier ein Bike mit mehr Federweg mehr Spaß macht. Fakt ist, das Chilcotin hat effektive 160mm Federweg die Du im richtigen Setup voll ausnutzen kannst. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, mal ein Chilcotin im Bergab orientierteren Aufbau zu fahren, wirst Du auch relativ schnell merken was da so geht und was eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (22. Mai 2014)

servus ck12,

hab auch ein chili ... das hält scho a bissl was aus. und um die einsatzmöglichkeiten richtung DH zu erweitern, könntest - übrigens mit segen von knolly bikes - ggf. auch eine 180er gabel mit 11/8 steuerrohr einbauen und kommst mit zero-stack steuersatz praktisch auf die orig. geometrie. haben einige im ami-forum gemacht und findens sehr geil.
aber wie der carcass schon sagt: beim bikes 'n' beats in saalbach ist beastie bikes (vertrieb von knolly in A) vertreten, da kannst sicher was probefahren. bin selbst vor ort, wenn's is kannst also auch mit meinem eine runde drehen ;-)

sg, martin


----------



## LatziStuttgart (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Baby <3
Casting wird noch schwarz gepulvert ;-)


----------



## Stefan H (26. Mai 2014)

What a machine! ...interessant, mit Rohloff Kettenspanner.
Gelbe Deemax im schwarzen Podium immer schick ;-)


----------



## gamble1112 (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist mein Baby. Fährt sich wie ein freerider, spielerisch. Neue gibts bei Mike G custom cycles


----------



## pro-wheels (31. Mai 2014)

Testbike NR 1 ist fertig - das Warden folgt.....


----------



## -nina- (4. Juni 2014)

Carcass schrieb:


> Bikes and Beats Festival gibts alle Knolly Bikes in Saalbach zum testen. Einfach melden



Hallo Carcass, welche Modelle und Rahmengrößen werden denn dort zum testen bereit stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (4. Juni 2014)

servus nina,

folgende bikes sind zum testen da: warden (L), chilcotin (L), podium (M+L). es werden wahrscheinlich noch ein paar andere größen da sein, aber leider nur zum probesitzen/größencheck. falls du dich für ein chili interessierst ... meine frau hat ein S ... falls das deine größe ist, kannst damit sicher eine runde drehen. es sollen überhaupt einige knolly biker nach saalbach kommen - da wird sich mit a bissl glück schon was arrangieren lassen


----------



## -nina- (4. Juni 2014)

Ah ok schade weil ich würd mich gerne mal auf ein podium in S setzten um zu schauen wie des von der Größe her so is...


----------



## Carcass (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich weiss von ca 16 Knolly Bikern die da sein werden.


----------



## mystic83 (14. Juni 2014)

Meine freundin fährt das 2014 podium in s und wir sind auch in saalbach!


----------



## Carcass (14. Juni 2014)

Dann müsst ihr mal bei uns vorbei schauen!


----------



## Oldskul (14. Juni 2014)

ja geil, evtl. kann die nina ja mal einen größencheck auf dem podium deiner freundin machen?

bis bald in saalbach!


----------



## Stefan H (16. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein weiteres Warden Demobike in Medium ..


----------



## mystic83 (18. Juni 2014)

Kein Problem! Einfach pn! Dann kann man sich ja mal treffen! Quasi ein knolly Meeting


----------



## bentho (18. Juni 2014)

stefan, ist das ein bike von euch? oder ist es von den singapurianern?
ist ja keine stockfarbe.


----------



## Oldskul (18. Juni 2014)

doch, ist genau so eine 2014er warden stockfarbe. dann gibts m.w. noch schwarz elox. mit (neon)gelber beschriftung, team green und raw!

ich persönlich fand das blau mit schwarzer beschriftung schöner/zeitloser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystic83 (19. Juni 2014)

Podium 2014 in S! Das Baby meiner freundin...! 15,....kg sehr leicht auf alle fälle!


----------



## bentho (20. Juni 2014)

Oldskul schrieb:


> doch, ist genau so eine 2014er warden stockfarbe. dann gibts m.w. noch schwarz elox. mit (neon)gelber beschriftung, team green und raw!
> 
> ich persönlich fand das blau mit schwarzer beschriftung schöner/zeitloser ...


 
verrueckt... hab's eben gesehen. gefaellt mir richtig gut. sehe es etwas anders als du. die kombis kommen gut rueber. aber klar, mit schwarzer schrift isses zeitloser.


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Juni 2014)

Das Blau mit Orange ist der Hingucker überhaupt. Geh ich auch gerade heftigst steil drauf. Aber der LRS ist hässlich, sorry. Das Warden könnte echt was sein. Aber ein Chili käme mir auch ins Haus. ^^


----------



## User85319 (23. Juni 2014)

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit auf eine Warden-Probefahrt (Größe M) irgendwo im Großraum Nürnberg bzw. Nordbayern?
Mir bereitet der Hinterbau ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen. Kann denn jemand was zur Effizienz berichten?
Würde ungern von nem Carbonhobel zurück auf Alu wechseln, um dann zu merken, dass der Hinterbau auch noch spürbar schlechter pedalierbar ist.


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juni 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Mir bereitet der Hinterbau ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen. Kann denn jemand was zur Effizienz berichten?



Da ich mich auch für ein Knolly interessiere und im Internet diverse Erfahrungsberichte zum Hinterbau studiert habe:

Der Knolly Hinterbau ist auf maximale Traktion und geringe Einflüsse (Pedalrückschlag, Bremsstottern) ausgelegt. Beim Uphill auf Waldautobahnen wird daher gerne die Plattform am Dämpfer zugeschaltet, um den Hinterbau "zu beruhigen".


----------



## bentho (25. Juni 2014)

habe zwar kein warden, denke aber es verhaelt sich aehnlich wie das chili. im dh kann ich bonzoo's aussage bestaetigen. dabei vielleicht noch eine kleine besonderheit, naemlich das es mit recht viel druck auf der front gefahren werden will. das bequeme zuruecklehnen ist gerade bei technischen sektionen eher unangebracht, da man dann vorne etwas traktion verliert. ist fuer viele, wie auch fuer mich, eher ungewohnt gewesen, aber wenn man das weiss, ist alles gut.
bergauf hat man leichten bob, aber den merke ich nicht. hab einen alten ccdba ohne cs funktion und muss sagen, dass wippen kein tehma ist, bzw keins, das mir kopfzerbrechen bereitet. ich habe dazu noch relativ hohen sag, da ich sonst nicht den vollen federweg ausnuetzen wuerde. somit denke ich, spricht das fuer den hinterbau.
hope that helps


----------



## blackrider7534 (2. August 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1672886]
	
[/URL]


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2014)

Sehr guter Stuhl !


----------



## blackrider7534 (3. August 2014)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (12. August 2014)

Bald kann ich auch etwas hier beitragen! 

- Knolly Chilcotin Rahmen ist bestellt
- Komponenten werde ich mir im Laufe der nächsten 1-3 Wochen anschaffen
- Anfang September klebe ich den Rahmen mit Lackschutzfolie zusammen mit einem Freund ab
und dann kann es endlich an den finalen Zusammenbau gehen.

Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## mystic83 (15. August 2014)

Gibts für 2015 andere farben?


----------



## Carcass (15. August 2014)

Ja es gibt das Podium z.b. als Team Rot. Das Chilcotin in Blau mit Oranger Schrift, Schwarz mit Gelber.


----------



## bonzoo (15. August 2014)

Und einen Endorphin Nachfolger?


----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2014)

Das schwarz mit gelber Schrift hätte ich ganz gut gefunden, aber ich hatte jetzt keine Lust noch ewig auf das neue Bike zu warten. Und dann hätte ich auch noch die teureren 2015 Preise zahlen müssen.
Dann habe ich mich doch lieber für ein grünes 2014er entschieden. =)


----------



## bonzoo (15. August 2014)

Ist das die "day glow" Variante vom Grün? Ich habe das Endorphin in "day glow yellow" und die Farbe ist unglaublich intensiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2014)

Genau, day glow green ist es. Ja die Farbe ist ziemlich kräftig, aber andererseits ist es ja auch ein besonderer Rahmen, der auffallen darf.
Ich stehe normal auch mehr auf schlichtere Designs, aber in dem Fall war mir das stealth black einfach zu schlicht, da hätte das gesamte Rad etwas zu langweilig gewirkt.


----------



## bonzoo (15. August 2014)

Die Farbe kommt gut  Besonders bei trübem Wetter setzen sich die "day glow" Farben ab... Mach doch mal einen Aufbau Thread auf. Mich interessiert, welche Teile an das Chilcotin kommen.


----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2014)

Kann ich später machen.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (15. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

Gibt es hier einen Podium - Besitzer aus dem Raum Stuttgart und Umgebung der bereit wäre mich mal Probesitzen zu lassen um ein Gefühl für die Größe zu bekommen? Erfahrungen interessieren mich natürlich auch.

Wäre Klasse.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Carcass (15. August 2014)

Preise für das Chilcotin wurden gesenkt mehr infos PM


----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2014)

Leider schon bestellt, aber ich glaube der Preis war auch recht gut. ;-)


----------



## mystic83 (15. August 2014)

An den Bikes ändert sich außer der Farbe aber nichts oder?


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. August 2014)

Bin mal gespannt @sasse wie die Karre wird. Für mich eines der schönsten Räder mit 160mm!


----------



## Carcass (18. August 2014)

@mystic83  Nein. Geometrie blebt gleich. Aber es wird für das Warden und Endorphin die Option des Inline Dämpfers von Canre Creek geben.


----------



## mystic83 (18. August 2014)

Top! Das wollt ich hören! Preise hoff ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (19. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Sorry f. OT aber evtl. kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Das Podium ist ja für ein Alu-DH-Bike verdammt leicht. Wie sieht es da mit der Hinterbausteifigkeit aus? Kann da einer hier evtl. den Vergleich zum Legend MK2, Norco Aurum, 12er Mondraker Summum oder Demo 8.2 ziehen? Danke im Voraus! (gerne auch PM, wenn too much OffTopic)


----------



## 8664 (20. August 2014)

hier mal mein altes...


----------



## Stefan H (22. August 2014)

Hier mal ein Wunschaufbau von Christian S. Ein Warden in Schwarz, Large mit XO1 KIT , RS PIKE RCT3 ,650b Crossmax. Die beiden Gelbtöne beissen sich zwar ein bisschen, in live jedoch nicht so dramatisch...


----------



## Stefan H (22. August 2014)

@8664  Schickes Fahrwerk, hast Du auf dem Schirm wieviel es gewogen hat?


----------



## CYBO (22. August 2014)

Danke @Stefan H !!! Fährt sich Mega geil!!!




Mittlerweile ist die Bremse auch angeschlossen und ein anderer Vorbau drauf. Jungfernfahrt war gestern am SK. ROCKT!!!

Titanfeder steht noch auch der todo-Liste sobald ich die richtige härte ermittelt habe.


----------



## 8664 (22. August 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @8664  Schickes Fahrwerk, hast Du auf dem Schirm wieviel es gewogen hat?


 16.35kg, reifen sind aber 1300gr!


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Wunschaufbau von Christian S. Ein Warden in Schwarz, Large mit XO1 KIT , RS PIKE RCT3 ,650b Crossmax. Die beiden Gelbtöne beissen sich zwar ein bisschen, in live jedoch nicht so dramatisch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315660


 
Boah ... ja doch. Schickes Teil!


----------



## Luzy123 (4. September 2014)

So selten im Pfälzerwald wie ä Elwetritsch,  Knolly Endorphin


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. September 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Wunschaufbau von Christian S. Ein Warden in Schwarz, Large mit XO1 KIT , RS PIKE RCT3 ,650b Crossmax. Die beiden Gelbtöne beissen sich zwar ein bisschen, in live jedoch nicht so dramatisch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315660


 
Die Steinbox könnte auch ein Sauna-Ofen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (8. September 2014)

Die letzen Endorphins, beide in gute Hände vergeben  - Viel spass damit !!


----------



## Stefan H (8. September 2014)

Hier mal ein weiteres Warden Testbike in Medium...we love it !


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. September 2014)

Wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären ... Aber schick aussehen tut es allemal! Aber wie.
Aber beid em Rahmenpreis tendiere ich dann doch zu Carbon ... da würde ich mich bei dir eher wegen einem Ripley in baby-blau melden. ;-)


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Endlich kann ich mich hier auch beteiligen!


----------



## Härtner (16. September 2014)

So hier ist mein schrubber

Knolly Warden Raw in M
Schaltung 1*11
Federweg 150/160

Leider im Stand-By Modus


----------



## AM_Heizer (16. September 2014)

Knüller ! 
Stimmt es, dass ein Warden im Prinzip dasselbe ist wie ein Chilcotin, bloss mit 650b ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (16. September 2014)

Gute Frage ?!


----------



## Griggs (16. September 2014)

Nee, das Warden ist doch vorne nur bis 160mm freigegeben. Beim Chilcotin geht auch ne 180er Gabel
Da Knolly das Delirium abgesetzt hat, ist das Chilcotin der Freerider und das Warden nen Enduro, so denk ichs mir.

@Härtner Schickes Bike! Warum Standby, was stimmt damit nicht?


----------



## Härtner (16. September 2014)

Na eher ich bin im Standby Radiusköpfchen gebrochen


----------



## Sasse82 (16. September 2014)

Hab ich vor einem Jahr auch geschafft und muss deshalb November zur OP. :-/


----------



## Härtner (16. September 2014)

Da muss ich Gott sei Dank nich hin


----------



## Griggs (16. September 2014)

Das ist Mist, dann gute Besserung!


----------



## lolmann83 (20. September 2014)

Kurze Frage an die Chilcotin in Größe S Fahrer. Gibt es bei der Größe überhaupt noch eine Trinkflaschenaufnahme und wenn ja,
macht die noch sinn? Bekommt man eine kleine bottle in die Halterung?

Merci


----------



## Sasse82 (20. September 2014)

Ich kann dir als Chili L Fahrer sagen, dass es mit CCDB air cs und Flasche nicht geht.
Der Boden reibt dann am Ausgleichsbehälter.
Aber auch beim herausnehmen wird es vorne eng.
Ich bin auf einen kleinen 2l Trinkrucksack umgestiegen.


----------



## jumibrei (20. September 2014)

Ich finde das echt Mist, dass keine Flaschen mehr reingehen. Für die kleine Feierabendrunde habe ich echt keinen Bock extra einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase anzuziehen.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. September 2014)

Naja, wenn du einen kleinen Dämpfer hast und keinen ccdb würde ich es mal mit einer kleinen Flasche und Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einschub versuchen. Könnte schon funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolmann83 (21. September 2014)

Bei einem L-Rahmen, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit der Trinkflasche sogar funktioniert. 
Leider habe ich noch nie Live eine S-Rahmen gesehen. Nur EIN Bild habe ich im Internet gefunden, bei dem ich mir auch sicher bin,
dass es ein S-Rahmen ist und der hatte noch nicht einmal Löcher für die Trinkflaschenhalterung. 
Ich fahre immer nur kleine Rahmegrößen und mit Halterungen mit seitlicher Falschenentnahme etc. hat es bis jetzt
immer gut geklappt. So habe ich nichts gegen Trinkblasen, aber man muss sie halt für jeden kleinen Ausritt benutzen.

Also S-Fahrer wo seit ihr? Kann mir jemand das nicht Vorhandensein der Löcher bestätigen?


----------



## bonzoo (22. September 2014)

Schau doch mal bei MTBR ins Knolly Unterforum. Da gibt es diverse Threads zum Thema Trinkflaschen... Ich meine auch, dass die Kombo CCDB & "S" Rahmen definitiv keine Trinkflasche verträgt.


----------



## lolmann83 (22. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp.  Die Kombo CCDB & S halte ich auch für unmöglich. Die Frage ist ja auch, ob der Rahmen überhaupt Löcher hat. Wenn nicht ist eh alles Überlegen für die Katz. 
Ich stöbere bei MTBR mal rum. Danke


----------



## bonzoo (22. September 2014)

Ansonsten schreib mal Knolly direkt an! Die antworten super schnell und Kevin, der sich um den Verkauf & Fragen kümmert, wird Dir bestimmt Auskunft geben können.


----------



## jumibrei (22. September 2014)

lolmann83 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.  Die Kombo CCDB & S halte ich auch für unmöglich. Die Frage ist ja auch, ob der Rahmen überhaupt Löcher hat. Wenn nicht ist eh alles Überlegen für die Katz.
> Ich stöbere bei MTBR mal rum. Danke


Das Warden 2015 hat definitiv Löcher. Dort werden auch links und rechts die Kabel mit so einer Art Schelle befestigt und diese Schelle ist an den Löchern festgemacht. Das ist nicht mehr mit Kabelbinder. So schlagen die zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Es gibt Löcher für einen Trinkflaschenhalter und die Kabel werden sauber ohne Kabelbinder befestigt. Ist halt nur die Frage wie viel Platz ist generell. Ich kann zum Glück einen L Rahmen fahren. Ich hoffe ich kann ihn bald abholen. Dann kann ich Euch auch ein Feedback geben ob's klappt oder nicht.


----------



## jumibrei (27. September 2014)

Heute geholt!!! Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind. 
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an Stefan, mit der Abholung hat alles prima geklappt.


----------



## joha__ (28. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt, fluffig oder straff ?
Vielleicht hat einer den Vergleich zum Chilcotin.
Wird auf jeden Fall nen schönes Rad mit dem Rahmen 
Wie groß bist Du sieht nach L aus ?


----------



## Gambo86 (30. Oktober 2014)

Geile Bikes hier anwesend!!! 
Hier mal mein Herzchen in grün


----------



## Stefan H (30. Oktober 2014)

Ui..Fox 40 mit schwarzen Standrohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Oktober 2014)

Joah, das sieht ganz schön fies aus.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geiles Podium mit absolut unwürdigem Bild !


----------



## jumibrei (1. November 2014)

So, seit gestern Abend ist es fertig. Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos während des Aufbaus gemacht. Die stelle ich aber in einem separaten Thread online. Genauso wie die Teileliste.




Heute Morgen gleich die Este Ausfahrt gemacht im Brüsseler Stadtwald. Nichts aufregendes aber zum "kennenlernen" ganz OK. Das Bike fährt sich sich super! Prima Handling. Nur in diesen besch... Brüsseler Parks ist alles voll von Hundescheiße . Deshalb hinterher gleich geputzt und hier trocknet es in der Sonne:


----------



## Griggs (1. November 2014)

Na ist doch schick geworden! Die Pedale finde ich vom Farbton her nicht ganz so passend, aber sonst sehr stimmig 
Ich warte noch auf meine Gabel, dann gehts bei mir auch los


----------



## jumibrei (1. November 2014)

Griggs schrieb:


> Na ist doch schick geworden! Die Pedale finde ich vom Farbton her nicht ganz so passend, aber sonst sehr stimmig
> Ich warte noch auf meine Gabel, dann gehts bei mir auch los



Hi Griggs, mit den Pedalen hast Du Recht. Da bin ich selbst etwas enttäuscht. Habe sie nur im Internet gesehen und da waren sie etwas dunkler. So sind sie mir zu hell. Mal sehen ob ich sie noch austausche.


----------



## Griggs (1. November 2014)

Hi! Ja wird wahrscheinlich schwierig diesen speziell geilen Farbton zu treffen...
Die Pedale von Octane kommen noch ganz gut ran, kommt aber auch wieder auf den Bildschirm an 
http://www.bike24.de/p156748.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gambo86 (2. November 2014)

Hallo, sry für das unwürdige Foto, bin leider mit dem Umbau noch nicht fertig daher das hübsche Kellerfoto. Wenns fertig ist mach ich ein würdiges Bild


----------



## CYBO (6. November 2014)

Gambo86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332079 Geile Bikes hier anwesend!!!
> Hier mal mein Herzchen in grün


Schick! 
welche Federhärte fährst du bei wieviel kg Fahrergewicht? Die Angaben auf der Knolly Homepage finde ich nicht realitätsnah


----------



## Gambo86 (6. November 2014)

Ich hab für den fox dhx rc4 ne Federhärte von 550x3.25 bei fahrfertigen 88kg


----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

Sind die Decals am Warden eigentlich unter Lack oder kann man die entfernen? Ich hätte gerne ein Schwarzes, bin aber beim besten Willen kein BVB-Fan...


----------



## Griggs (7. November 2014)

Also beim Chilcotin kann man nichts entfernen, denke beim Warden ist es das gleiche.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Das ist alles lackiert. Da kann man nichts entfernen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das schwarze nicht gepulvert ist. Dann wird das sogar mit schwarzer Lackschutzfolie schwierig.


----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

Ok, danke. Ich werd mir das Ding mal live anschauen. Entweder es gefällt, oder ich muss mir was überlegen. Stealth wäre nett, das schwarze Endo sah sehr geil aus.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Wobei ich finde, dass Knolly noch sehr zurückhaltend ist mit Decals. Schau Dir mal andere an. Da sieht man den Rahmen nicht mehr weil überall der Markenname und/oder der Modellname drauf geklebt ist. Furchtbar...


----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

Jap. Aber schwarz-gelb... Nun gut, woher sollen die Kanadier das auch wissen.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

tool schrieb:


> Jap. Aber schwarz-gelb... Nun gut, woher sollen die Kanadier das auch wissen.


Verstehe 
Welche Farbe(n) bevorzugst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

Rot-Weiß. Aber nicht am Bike.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

tool schrieb:


> Rot-Weiß. Aber nicht am Bike.


Oha, da gibt's jetzt viel Auswahl, aber meine Farben sind das auch. Gib mir mal nen Tipp...


----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

FCB


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Passt scho! Mia san Mia!
Bei mir auch, aber erst seit ein paar Jahren... Macht halt die Verbundenheit mit meiner Wahlheimat.


----------



## pro-wheels (8. November 2014)

Cleaner als Knolly geht es doch fast nicht mehr   Markenname + Produktname


----------



## tool (8. November 2014)

Hab ich nicht bestritten.


----------



## Griggs (19. November 2014)

Habe fertig, fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. November 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

... die Karre sieht schon ganz schön geil aus!


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (20. November 2014)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. November 2014)

Das blau kommt extrem geil rüber .. wie eine Art Perl-Effekt.
Hart!
Will auch!


----------



## Griggs (20. November 2014)

Hey Jungs, ich danke euch! 



Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das blau kommt extrem geil rüber .. wie eine Art Perl-Effekt.
> Hart!
> Will auch!



Ja stimmt, sieht je nach Lichteinfall immer anders aus. Kommt auf den Fotos auch nicht rüber, wie geil es wirklich ist...
so ging es mir auch


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. November 2014)

Griggs schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich danke euch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Folgerichtige Konsequenz: Beglücke uns mit noch mehr Bildern. ;-) ^^


----------



## Griggs (21. November 2014)

Aber gerne doch


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. November 2014)

Bleibt dabei: Geile Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (25. November 2014)

Sehr schick


----------



## lhampe (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

dann will ich mein Podium auch mal vorstellen. Leider nur mäßige Handypics. 











Ein paar Details: 












Vom Fahrverhalten ein Traum, so agil und handlich. Man will wirklich überall abziehen. Ich kann mich damit in Anlieger hauen... Der Hinterbau spricht saugut an. Einzig die Front könnte was niedriger sein. Ich habe jetzt einen 5mm Spacer unter der oberen Gabelbrücke weggenommen. Mal gucken wie es damit geht.
Das Tues 2 das ich vorher hatte ist dann wohl doch mehr Race Downhill und läuft stabiler. Aber mit dem verspielten Podium bin ich glücklicher.


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Dezember 2014)

guter thread, wird gleich aboniert 

so ein knolly wär schon was für mich.

etwas verspielter als mein M9 dürfte es sein, aber ich hoffe doch noch auf genügend laufruhe für schnellere und ruppigere strecken.


----------



## Stefan H (14. Dezember 2014)

@lhampe 
Schicker Aufbau..ich mag die silbernen Felgen mit dem Podium Raw Rahmen..


----------



## lhampe (17. Dezember 2014)

danke, hatte erst auch meine Zweifel an dem Design. Am Ende habe ich die eigentlich geplante schwarze Sattelstütze sogar gegen die Al natur getauscht. Das einzige offene Thema ist der Lenker. Ich überlege ob' ein schlichter Carbon Lenker oder als bunter Kontrapunkt der Acros bizarre werden soll. Ich habe ja noch bis Februar Zeit, vorher soll der Acros Lenker nicht verfügbar sein....

Ich wollte ürsprünglich das dayglow Yellow haben, aber die Lackqualität bei Knolly ist sehr bescheiden, freundlich ausgedrückt. Sehr schade denn ich liebe die Farbe.


----------



## jumibrei (18. Dezember 2014)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich wollte ürsprünglich das dayglow Yellow haben, aber die Lackqualität bei Knolly ist sehr bescheiden, freundlich ausgedrückt. Sehr schade denn ich liebe die Farbe.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei meinem Warden ist die Lackqualität super! Richtig dicker Lack, gleichmäßig und keine Probleme. Ich habe zwar alles mit Lackschutzfolie überzogen aber genau bei der Arbeit habe ich jede Ecke des Rahmens kennen gelernt.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Dezember 2014)

Jeah, endlich Schnee und gefrorener Boden! 
(außer da, wo der Förster die Waldwege geräumt hat, verm. sogar auch mit Streusalz )


----------



## EndURisk (1. Januar 2015)

Moin moin, 

hier gibt es ja schon einige extrem schicke Bilder! Nun aber mal eine Frage in die Runde... Kurze Vorgeschichte: Ich durfte im Frühjahr bei GoCycles ein Knolly Endorphin in Gelb mit lila Hope-Parts testen und war sofort verliebt. In das Bike, den Look, den Kontrast vom Neongelb zum Purple.. Einfach alles! Dann habe ich auf 27.5 für das Endo für 2015 gehofft, wo es nun aber leider ja auch weniger Federweg am Heck hat. Also macht ein Warden wohl definitiv mehr Sinn für Enduro und entsprechende Events (kleine Rennen und z.B. das Enduro 2 http://trailaddiction.com/enduro2/)... Nun jedoch meine Frage nach einer hübschen Farbe für den Kontrast zum Day Glo Green.. Ich überlege ja fast, ob das mit den Hope Purple Parts nicht ebenfalls extrem schick aussehen könnte. Was ist eure Meinung? Beisst sich Grün und Lila an der Stelle doch zu sehr? Meine Alternativen wären ja zur Not rot oder blau.


----------



## jumibrei (1. Januar 2015)

Servus EndURisk, was sicher sehr schick aussieht ist das blaue Warden mit orangenen Parts. Da die Decals am blauen Rahmen auch in Orange sind. Auf der Eurobike war ein weißes Ende 27,5" mit solchen orangenen Parts. Sah super aus, obwohl ich persönlich weiß als Rahmenfarbe nicht (mehr) mag.


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Januar 2015)

Also farblich stell' ich mir ein grünes mit purple Teilen extrem pornös vor. Das kommt bestimmt richtig fies rüber, aber geil.

Mit weiß, kann man ja eigentlich alles kombinieren. Vorteil: Die Akzent-Farbe kommt noch besser rüber als bei schwarz ... finde ich. Das blau-orange Warden löst bei mir auch einen ziemlich starken Haben-Will-Reiz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (5. Januar 2015)

Das Warden für kommende Season gibt es aktuell nur in folgenden Farben: 
-Raw gebürstet
-Blau (lackiert)
-Schwarz (anodisiert)
-Grün (day-glow-green phosphore)
Die Farbe Rot ist aktuell nur für das Podium und das neue Endorphin gedacht. Das weisse auf der Eurobike war ein Einzelstück/Prototype.
Dieses gibt es vorerst so nicht.


----------



## Stefan H (5. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein Warden-Aufbau in Large und Bos Fahrwerk ->


----------



## jumibrei (5. Januar 2015)

Sieht sehr schick aus!
Falls mir noch einer einen Tipp hat für ein paar grüne Pedale, die mit dem day glow green des Warden harmonieren bin ich dankbar. Die RaceFace sind einfach zu hell, das sieht leider nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Oldskul (9. Januar 2015)

wow, echt schick das grüne warden mit bos fahrwerk! an dem aufbau würd ich genau nix ändern. wo gibts denn die maxxis mit weißer beschriftung? tipp ex?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2015)

Die aktuellen Maxxis sind weiss beschriftet.


----------



## Oldskul (9. Januar 2015)

echt!? danke, ist voll an mir vorbei ...


----------



## Evgeniko (12. Januar 2015)

http://www.bikemag.com/videos/chasing-inca-adventure-peruvian-andes/


----------



## cycleman (12. Februar 2015)

Endlich ist es aufgebaut. Mein neues Knolly Podium in Team-Red.
Schon länger verkaufe ich die Rahmen von Knolly-Bikes und nun habe ich ein eigenes *jubel-jubel-freu-freu*


----------



## bentho (12. Februar 2015)

also das podium in team red ist wirklich klasse. eine sehr edle farbe. gefaellt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentho (12. Februar 2015)

auch das gruene warden ist sehr gelungen, wobei mir da der aufbau besser gefaellt als die farbe. ist mir zu knallig. aber das ist wohl derzeit der trend. mir gefaellt ja das schwarze mit der gelben schrift sehr gut.


----------



## Gambo86 (12. Februar 2015)

Das rote Podium von cycleman sieht schon sehr geil aus!!! Mein Winterprojekt ist jetzt ebenfalls fertig geworden


----------



## haibikefreak (22. Februar 2015)

Servus  sind ja viele geile knöllchen dabei  
Bin mit meinem winterprojekt mittlerweile fast fertig  hatte probleme mit einen kefü, bash kombination und jz wart ich auf die neue kefü


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2015)

Legger Winterprojekt !


----------



## jumibrei (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöner Aufbau!!!
Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## haibikefreak (22. Februar 2015)

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentho (23. Februar 2015)

ouhhh.... was ein brett! prima
kannste bitte mal ne teileliste posten?


----------



## haibikefreak (23. Februar 2015)

Partliste:

Rahmen: Knolly Podium "black" Größe L

Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS 241mmx76mm

Gabel: DVO Emerald "Jade" 26"

Steuersatz: Cane Creek Forty ZS49 Top / EC49 Bottom

Schaltwerk: Sram X01 DH 7-fach "short"

Schalthebel: Sram X01 DH 7-fach

Kettenführung: Straitline Silentguide 34-36T (kommt noch MRP G3 Carbon Mini)

Bashguard: Truvativ All Mountain X01 Carbon 36T (kommt wieder weg)

Bremsen: Shimano XTR Trail

Bremsscheiben: Shimano SM RT-76 203mm/180mm

Kurbel: Sram X01 DH 165mm

Kettenblatt: Sram X01 Narrow Wide 36T (kommt noch absolute black spiderless)

Kette: KMC X11 SL "gold"

Laufräder: E Thirteen LG1+ 110x20 / 157x12

Vorbau: Production Privee DM 548 CG DVO

Lenker: Sixpack Millenium Carbon 785mm

Griffe: Odi Troy Lee Designs

Sattelstütze: Race Face Sixc I-Beam

Sattel: SDG I-Fly Storm

Sattelklemme: Mortop SPC 273

Pedale: Sixpack Skywalker 2 Titanium

Reifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary TLE VSC 26" x 2.35"

Gewicht: 15,90 Kg


----------



## klana_radikala (23. Februar 2015)

15,9 ist mit der Gabel schon ne Ansage!


----------



## Griggs (23. Februar 2015)

Richtig geiles Ding, von vorne echt böse!


----------



## EndURisk (9. März 2015)

Moin moin, 

ich muss mich als stiller Mitleser und Ideensammler in dem Thread mal wieder zu Wort melden und möchte nicht extra einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Nun, wo Parts, etc. soweit abgestimmt sind, geht es final darum die richtige Rahmengröße zu finden. Knolly sagt beim Warden, dass L bis 6,2 ft empfohlen wird und ab 6,3 XL. Wenn ich das nun umrechne liege ich mit ziemlich genau 1,88 genau da, wo die Empfehlung für L aufhört. Bin letztes Jahr das Endorphin in L gefahren und es passte, hätte aber gefühlt 2 mm größer sein können...

Daher wollte ich mal kurz euer Feedback haben, ob ihr zu XL raten würdet oder ein L doch noch ausreicht. L hat GoCycles auf Lager, XL müsste bestellt werden. Und Monatsende soll mein Rad fertig sein und es werden hier diverse Bilder folgen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2015)

Da bist an der Grenze, die du bei deiner Größe bei fast jeder Firma hast. Ich lag mit 1,86m beim Banshee Rune genau an der Obergrenze L.
Habe dann ein XL genommen mit kürzerem Vorbau, läuft wunderbar.


----------



## EndURisk (9. März 2015)

Perfekt, dann mach ich's wohl genauso. Mein Vorhaben wäre dann ein 35er Vorbau gewesen.  Danke! 

Und für alle, die sich noch an meine vorhergehende Frage in dem Thread erinnern: es wird nun das Warden mit lila Parts, ein paar Kleinigkeiten in Schwarz mit lila Highlights und einem Fahrwerk aus dem Hause RockShox


----------



## Carcass (11. März 2015)

Ich fahr bei 1,87 nen L


----------



## EndURisk (14. März 2015)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei 1,87 nen L



Habe mich nun für das Warden in XL mit einem 35 mm Vorbau entschieden. Das sollte exakt passen.  Du sprichst von einem Podium?


----------



## Sasse82 (14. März 2015)

Ich fahre mit 182 cm ein Chili L mit 35 mm Vorbau, falls es hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (15. März 2015)

Jap Podium. Ging es nicht darum?


----------



## EndURisk (4. April 2015)

Die letzte Frage ganz übersehen. Nein, bezog mich auf ein Warden - was hoffentlich in den kommenden 2 Wochen endlich ankommt.


----------



## Symion (7. Mai 2015)

Theres a new player in town:


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Mai 2015)

Grundsätzlich erst mal schönes Bike. Aber leider eben grausig anzusehend hoher Spacerturm, brutale Sattelüberhöhung und das rot vom Dämpfer passt nicht in den Rahmen ... dennoch ist es ein Knöllchen und damit persé schon mal schick. ;-) Die Dingen haben einfach was ...


----------



## Symion (8. Mai 2015)

Was soll ich zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen, ist XL und kleiner bin ich halt net . Daher rührt auch der Turm, werden ja leider nur noch "Kindersteuerrohre" verbaut.
Der Dämpfer ist erstmal zum testen drinne, leider passt er nur so rum rein. Daher man kommt in der Fahrt gar nicht an den TST Versteller.


----------



## DonSchoeni (8. Mai 2015)

Dann würde ich dir einen konischen Spacer empfehlen, wirkt dann etwas stimmiger am Steuerrohr!


----------



## EndURisk (14. Mai 2015)

So, es ist so weit und ich bin seit nun 2 Wochen ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines Knöllchens! Eigene Bilder werde ich die Tage sicherlich noch machen, aber hier gibt es schonmal die Aufnahmen meines Händlers: 

http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/go...w/Marcel's_Knolly_Warden_-_built_by_GO_CYCLE/

Nun jedoch eine Frage: Welche Lackschutzfolie nehmt ihr da? Gravityparts habe ich schon angeschrieben... Nachdem ich heute mit der vorgeschnittenen 3M-Folie nicht wirklich zufrieden bin, was das Unterrohr angeht, welches schmaler wird und zudem eckig und geschwungen ist, überlege ich nun mir alternativ einfach eine große Folie zu kaufen und die Formen selber auszuschneiden. Habt ihr da vllt. eine einfachere / passendere Lösung?


----------



## jumibrei (14. Mai 2015)

Hi EndURisk,
Ich habe mein Knolly auch mit 3M Folie überzogen. Ich habe etwas dazu in meinem Thread über das Warden geschrieben:
"Als erstes habe ich den Rahmen mit Lackschutzfolie überzogen. Das habe ich mir bei Sasse82 abgeschaut. Ich habe auch die gleiche Folie von 3M (PU8591e transparent) verwendet. Ich habe fast zwei Folien 30x122 cm verbraucht. Danke Sasse82 für die Tipps!"

Es war tierisch viel Arbeit und ich habe es vor dem Zusammenbau gemacht. Danach stelle ich mir das noch schwieriger vor. Falls Du Fragen hast, gerne!


----------



## EndURisk (14. Mai 2015)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Hi EndURisk,
> Ich habe mein Knolly auch mit 3M Folie überzogen. Ich habe etwas dazu in meinem Thread über das Warden geschrieben:
> "Als erstes habe ich den Rahmen mit Lackschutzfolie überzogen. Das habe ich mir bei Sasse82 abgeschaut. Ich habe auch die gleiche Folie von 3M (PU8591e transparent) verwendet. Ich habe fast zwei Folien 30x122 cm verbraucht. Danke Sasse82 für die Tipps!"



Das heisst du hast den gesamten Rahmen abgeklebt? Und hast du an irgendeiner Stelle einen Fön oder eine andere Wärmequelle gebraucht? Nach meiner gestrigen Erfahrung hätte ich nun gesagt, dass die unbedingt erforderlich ist. Und dann die letzte Frage: Trocken oder nass verklebt? 3M sagt ja beides sei möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2015)

Die 3M lässt sich am besten mit einer Spülilösung glattstteichen.
Dann mit einem Fön ran. Wenn die Folie abkühlt, strafft sie sich.


----------



## jumibrei (14. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe den kompletten Rahmen beklebt. Sasse hat das auch gemacht und ich denke es lohnt sich.
Eine Eärmequelle habe ich dafür nicht verwendet, nass war es auch nicht. Ich habe vor dem bekleben es mit einem Microfasertuch sauber und fettfrei gemacht. Dann bekleben und mit einem feinen Cutter geschnitten. Nicht zu tief sonst kommst du auf den Lack.
Danach noch mit einem Plastikschaber fest angedrückt.
Das funktioniert recht gut, weil die Folie sehr flexibel und ein wenig dehnbar ist. Nur ist es halt sehr viel Arbeit.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2015)

Jeder Profi arbeitet da mit Spüli oder Glasreiniger, weil es viel einfacher/schneller ist.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Mai 2015)

Also ich und der Freund der mir geholfen hat, haben ohne Wasser und teilweise mit Heißluft gearbeitet.

Grund: Das Wasser macht es bei den kleinen Radien schwieriger weil die Folie zunächst mal nicht so gut haftet. Bei Autos ist das ja eine ganz andere Dimension.
Mit der Heißluft kann man dann, wo notwendig, die Folie etwas flexibler machen und vor allem die Kanten in Kombination mit festem Druck sehr gut gegen das spätere Ablösen sichern.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2015)

Man muss ja auch nicht alles folieren.


----------



## berkel (16. Mai 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Was soll ich zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen, ist XL und kleiner bin ich halt net . Daher rührt auch der Turm, werden ja leider nur noch "Kindersteuerrohre" verbaut.


Hm, neben der Optik würde mir da auch die Statik Sorgen machen bei so viel Schaftüberstand, das sind ja sicher mehr als die erlaubten 3cm Spacer. Dürfte sich auch in der Steifigkeit bemerkbar machen. Wenn man groß ist kommt man bei den kurzen Steuerrohren nicht um einen Lenker mit viel Rise herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (16. Mai 2015)

Wer sagt das nur 3cm erlaubt sind? Habe da was von 5cm im Kopf, weniger wäre auch wirklich lächerlich (also vom zugelassenen her).
Ist jetzt 1 Spacer kürzer und dafür Lenker mit mehr Rise.


----------



## berkel (16. Mai 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Wer sagt das nur 3cm erlaubt sind?


 


> WARNING: Never use more than 30 mm of height of steerer stem spacers under the steerer stem, as this condition can cause the steerer tube to fail, causing a loss of control resulting in SERIOUS INJURY OR DEATH.


 
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=523#single-crownforkinstallation

Warum sind 3cm lächerlich?


----------



## Symion (16. Mai 2015)

Weil das ultra wenig ist.


----------



## Bikewurst (27. Mai 2015)

frisch geduscht...


----------



## melih (27. Mai 2015)

ich hoffe mein Chilcotin Rahmen kommt bald..
Sehen beide sehr schick aus


----------



## DonSchoeni (27. Mai 2015)

Ein Podium wäre neben meinem Turner auch was!Dann aber mit Singlecrown


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Juni 2015)

Das sind aber zwei hübsche ... ;-)
Das grün fängt die Kamera kaum ein ...


----------



## mystic83 (18. Juni 2015)

Nach dem Spielen...

 Podium meiner Freundin (raw) und meins....





Bessere Fotos folgen! Mit dem Handy klappt das nicht! Beide bei 15,....kg! Sehr leicht


----------



## Stefan H (19. Juni 2015)

Sehr schick


----------



## Thomas1983 (19. Juni 2015)

Hier ist mal mein bester Freund. 

1000 Dank an Stefan!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1983 (19. Juni 2015)




----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juni 2015)

Wieso sind die Leitungen so ewig lang gelassen???


----------



## Stefan H (19. Juni 2015)

Findungdphase.


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juni 2015)

Hauptsache man stranguliert sich nicht beim fahren


----------



## Stefan H (20. Juni 2015)

Stranguliert von seinem eigenen Fahrrad...Hmm, den Tod habe ich mir auch noch nicht ausgemalt. 
Eine weitere Option neben friedlich einschlafen?


----------



## Ron84 (22. Juni 2015)

Da fehlt ne Fahrradklingel


----------



## MrsBergamont (29. Juni 2015)

Seit einer Woche bin ich überglückliche, stolze Besitzerin eines Knolly Podiums.
Durfte Stefan beim Aufbau helfen und werde es nie wieder hergeben 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Love it


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Oldskul (29. Juni 2015)

seeehr fesches bike - viel spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Juni 2015)

Schon geiles Teil ... also das Bike. ;-)


----------



## bentho (3. Juli 2015)

schoenes paar...


----------



## bentho (3. Juli 2015)

@stefan: was ist das fuer ein sc im hintergrund?


----------



## MrsBergamont (3. Juli 2015)

Das ist das SC von meinem Freund. Der hat seine Schaltzüge repariert


----------



## bentho (3. Juli 2015)

welches modell? wirkt so flach... ein jackal?


----------



## MrsBergamont (3. Juli 2015)

Ein V10 2014. Mein Knöllchen ist aber viel hübscher als das V10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentho (3. Juli 2015)

jetzt sehe ich es auch. eines der fruehen meisterwerke... als sie noch nicht aus plaste waren...


----------



## FireGuy (3. Juli 2015)

und ich find den thread erst jetzt... 

Rahmen aus der Bucht, fahrs schon seit 3 Monaten und irgendwie das geilste Bike, dass ich bisher hatte. Enduro ist zu schluckfreudig, das ist jetzt perfekt. Schluckfreudig wenns sein muss, poppig wenn mans rausfordert.

13,8kg, paar Sachen gehören noch gerichtet aber sonst eigentlich fertig


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Juli 2015)

Darf man fragen, was du in der Bucht für den Rahmen gelassen hast? Gerne per PM.
Mich würde zwar der Warden in blau reizen aber gerade auch vom Endo hört man quasi nur gutes! ^^


----------



## Holzfehler (11. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meine Flotte !


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. Juli 2015)

Mein PODIUM !!!


----------



## MrsBergamont (14. Juli 2015)

Das sieht aber auch gut aus. Knollys sind halt hübsche Pferdchen


----------



## Deleted 66735 (14. Juli 2015)

MrsBergamont

Ja , kommt noch ein FOX FlOAT X2 rein und dann ab auf die Piste !!!
Wie bist Du zufrieden mit deinem PODIUM !?

Einzig mit der Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher !?
Mein YT Tues 2.0 in LARGE ist um gut 35 mm länger !

Aber wie gesagt ab nach Hinterglemm und testen 

		   Lg


----------



## haibikefreak (14. Juli 2015)

@seppwurz sehr geiles knolly hast da  der fox float x2 kommt in mein podium auch rein, ist schon bestellt  hast du schon einen festen liefertermin?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (15. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich sollte der FLOAT X2 in dieser Woche geliefert werden !?

Einen Float X2 mit 216 mm hab ich schon in meinem Yeti SB6C verbaut .

Nur der mit 241 mm war noch nicht lieferbar .

Mal sehen ob der wirklich diese Woche kommt !?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (15. Juli 2015)

Hast aber auch ein sehr geiles PODIUM aufgebaut !!!

Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (15. Juli 2015)

Schönes Knolly! Steht ja schon fast ums Eck ^^

Und anscheinend auch ein Volvo-Fan


----------



## Deleted 66735 (15. Juli 2015)

Jaja ein alter VOLVO Fahrer !!

Hast ja einen T5 !?

Hatte auch einen T5R , aber mit dem ALTER wird man gemütlicher !!!

Knolly PODIUM find ich einfach nur FEIN und jetzt kommt noch der Fox Float X2 rein !

Dann ab in die Berge .


----------



## klana_radikala (15. Juli 2015)

Jap, fahre einen nicht mehr ganz Serien T5, gehört jetzt aber hier nicht rein.
T5-R finde ich gut, hab selbst gerade einen gefunden, bin aber noch unschlüssig. Eigentlich möcht ich min. 3xxps bei meinem nächsten haben. Schwanke noch zwischen einem V70 R-AWD, irgend einem Japan-Import oder etwas amerikanischem.

So ein Knolly würd mich auch mal reizen.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (16. Juli 2015)

Heute oder morgen sollte der FOX Float X2 ankommen !
Werde den mal reinbauen und dann noch ein neues FOTO posten.

Ich find das KNOLLY einfach geil weil nicht Carbon und einfach nur ALU PUR !!!

Hat was und bin auch schon gespannt wie es am TRAIL ist !!!???

Knolly würd ich mir auch gerne das WARDEN oder Chilcotin ansehen !

Haben was die KNOLLYS


----------



## Deleted 66735 (21. Juli 2015)

KNOLLY PODIUM mit Fox Float X2 Dämpfer !!!


----------



## haibikefreak (21. Juli 2015)

@seppwurz sieht echt verdammt geil aus der x2 float  
meiner is lt GLS heute gekommen  bin aber erst Freitag daheim :/ 
Bin schon gespannt wie er sich im Knolly macht  bist du ihn schon gefahren? 
wär interessant ob du schon ein passendes setup gefunden hast


----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Bin leider noch nicht gefahren , vielleicht kommendes WE !?

Bild vom meinem Knolly Podium mit Update 

  !


----------



## haibikefreak (23. Juli 2015)

ohh schick gleich die neue fox 40 mit dazu  
und HR jz tubeless? Mantel is anders drauf als beim ersten bild


----------



## Thomas1983 (28. Juli 2015)

Hahaha....

da steht mein Name auf dem rad. Jetzt rollen schon zwei Gruber mit nem Podium durch die Gegend 

Der Dämpfer ist echt sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (28. Juli 2015)

Meiner ist jetzt auch endlich verbaut 
nen Satz neue Bremsen hats dann auch noch verpasst bekommen.

Nach der ersten Fahrt muss ich sagen bin ich mit beidem sehr zufrieden.
Der Dämfper hat quasi 0,00 Losbrechmoment. Spricht wirklich hammer an das Teil.

Die Bremsen sind ebenfalls der Hammer. Bremskraft wie ne Hope V4 oder Saint aber trotzdem gut dosierbar.
und im Set mit den Storm SL Scheiben ist die MT7 sogar leichter als die Shimano XTR Trail mit den SM-RT76 Scheiben.


Am Freitag gehts dann der Gabel noch an den Kragen, dass die auch endlich gscheid funktioniert. und dann passts


----------



## klana_radikala (31. Juli 2015)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407951
> 
> Am Freitag gehts dann der Gabel noch an den Kragen, dass die auch endlich gscheid funktioniert. und dann passts



Gegen was tauscht du sie denn aus?


----------



## haibikefreak (31. Juli 2015)

wurde nicht ausgetauscht, wurde nur noch ein bisschen verbessert  
Den Rebound Shimstack hab ich schon geändert. jz wurde noch der Ölstand angepasst und nen unterdruck in der dämfpungsseite erzeugt, damit die gabel trotz meines leichten gewichts gut anspricht  war bisher immer zu progressiv.


----------



## smoki666 (8. August 2015)

hier mein Aufbau vom Podium in Rot und größe L

habe aber noch paar Probleme mit dem finden des richtigen Setups für die Federung?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand paar Tipps geben?
Bin 179cm groß und wiege 86kg.


----------



## Oldskul (9. August 2015)

sehr geile farbkombi mit den gelben deemax!

bzgl. dämpfer set-up: hast du's mit den "base" einstellungen von knolly (vgl. knolly homepage) versucht? hab mehrfach gehört, dass die eine gute ausgangsbasis bieten, dann spielt/experimentiert man einfach damit ...


----------



## Carcass (9. August 2015)

Ich les hier gerade Knolly und Volvo Fahrer??? MELD!!! Hab nen V50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (9. August 2015)

Oldskul schrieb:


> sehr geile farbkombi mit den gelben deemax!
> 
> bzgl. dämpfer set-up: hast du's mit den "base" einstellungen von knolly (vgl. knolly homepage) versucht? hab mehrfach gehört, dass die eine gute ausgangsbasis bieten, dann spielt/experimentiert man einfach damit ...


vielen dank, mir gefällt die Kombi auch sehr gut. Wenn die Sonne drauf knallt sieht das Rot noch besser aus. Ok ich schau mal auf der Knolly seite und probier mal bissl rum. Danke für den Tipp

PS: schau gerade auf der Seite von Knollly aber finde es nicht mehr. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal den link posten? Danke im vorraus


----------



## Carcass (9. August 2015)

Die sind auf der Cane Creek Page zu finden.  

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes


----------



## smoki666 (10. August 2015)

besten dank dir. wenn ich die Tage dazu komme geb ich mal mein feedback ab


----------



## Carcass (10. August 2015)

Ich hab von dem Setup Aus dann feintuning gemacht. Mittlerweile fahr ich aber nen MZ Moto C2R


----------



## smoki666 (10. August 2015)

Ok, habe die Einstellungen übernommen und notiert. Wenn ich die Tage mal wieder zum Rollen komme werde ich dann weiter sehen und testen


----------



## Carcass (30. August 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=Knolly+Chilcotin Mein Chilcotin Frame steht zum verkauf! Bei interesse PM!


----------



## Haimann.u (9. September 2015)

Hi Stefan hier das versprochene Fotos von meinem Knolly mit den Ibis Laufrädern . Mir gefällt es und es macht riesigen Spaß .
Gruß Uwe und Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung bin echt happy!


----------



## melih (10. September 2015)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich les hier gerade Knolly und Volvo Fahrer??? MELD!!! Hab nen V50


Dito.. 3(4) Knollys und ein V50 ;-)


----------



## melih (10. September 2015)

Haimann.u schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419046 Hi Stefan hier das versprochene Fotos von meinem Knolly mit den Ibis Laufrädern . Mir gefällt es und es macht riesigen Spaß .
> Gruß Uwe und Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung bin echt happy!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419045


Sieht sehr schön aus.. Viel Spass damit


----------



## melih (16. September 2015)

Ein erstes (schlechtes) Bild meines Knolly Chilcotin, die alten Alufelgen werden bald durch Karbonfelgen ersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haimann.u (17. September 2015)

Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurück geben , sieht ebenso cool aus , die Farbe ist der Hammer und carbonis werden dem Bike sicherlich gut stehen. 
 Auf unsere Knollys 
Weist Du schon welche Felgen?


----------



## Haimann.u (17. September 2015)

Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurück geben , sieht ebenso cool aus , die Farbe ist der Hammer und carbonis werden dem Bike sicherlich gut stehen.
 Auf unsere Knollys
Weist Du schon welche Felgen


----------



## melih (20. September 2015)

Die erste Testfahrt ist gemacht, einfach nur genial das Bike.
@Haimann.u : ja, sind Felgen eines kleinen schweizer Importeurs

.


----------



## melih (25. September 2015)

Hier noch ein "gutes" Bild meines neuen Chilcotins


----------



## smoki666 (17. Oktober 2015)

sieht sehr edel aus dein Chilli  ich saß es bei Tri-cycles nur mal probe und bin im Hof mal ne runde gerollt. Wie fühlt es sich an bei deinen Ausfahrten? Da ich überlege mir auch noch ein 2tes von Knolly zuzulegen. Love my Podium


----------



## smoki666 (17. Oktober 2015)

smoki666 schrieb:


> hier mein Aufbau vom Podium in Rot und größe L



Habe jetzt nach langer Zeit mein Setup gefunden, auch nochmal ein kleiner Dank an die Helfer hier.
Fühlt sich super an bei den Abfahrten. Jetzt muss es nur wieder von der Zeit her klappen und es wird immer entspannter und geiler auf dem Podium. Habe jetzt noch die Kurbel auf 165 mm geändert.


----------



## bentho (3. November 2015)

nice, nice die bikes hier. 
freut mich zu sehen, dass das chili noch nicht zum alten eisen gehoert. jetzt wo alle auf 27.5 umsteigen... ich bin nach wie vor echt happy mit meinem und gerade bei abfahrten froh auf 26' unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## pro-wheels (7. November 2015)

Nach langem Warten ist es nun endlich soweit, unser neues Endophin 27.5" Testbike in der größe Medium.
Gewicht 12,6KG ohne Pedalen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. November 2015)

Schickes Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (9. November 2015)

sieht sehr schick aus aber mit der reifen größe kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## FireGuy (16. November 2015)

bissal upgraden   Dämpfer bin ich schon gefahren, geht super, Gabel kommt morgen dann dran.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. November 2015)

Du hast 'n Endo auf 'ne 36 und einen DB Inline gestellt?
Berichte mal.  14 cm hinten und 16 vorne? Erzähl mal bissl. Sieht irgendwie geil aus!


----------



## FireGuy (18. November 2015)

Nachdem der Bremsscheibenadapter doch nicht beim Händler ums Eck lagernd war wirds erst den Bericht in 14 Tagen geben.

Gabel ist eine 27,5" auf 140mm, wollte die Geo nicht so extrem verhunzen. So entspricht diese genau meiner 150mm Pike die vorher drin war.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Was für einen Adapter brauchst ?


----------



## FireGuy (18. November 2015)

PM180 auf 203....  alles andere liegt eh zu Hauf herum
Ich will aber nicht den bochenen Shimano Adapter sondern einen den man an die Gabel schraubt und dann den Caliper auf den Adapter. Da bleibt nur der QM26 Magura über

Ich bestell den Magura einfach bei b-c komme eh eine Woche nicht zum fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Ach so, den anderen hätte ich da.


----------



## FireGuy (28. November 2015)

ccdb geht sensationell im Endo. Er sinkt zwar recht weit ein beim rauftreten, wippt aber dann fast gar nicht. Bergab aber top und harmoniert super mit der Fox36. so habe ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## EndURisk (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen, 

wollte grad los und hab festgestellt, dass die Schraube, die die Streben hinter der Steckachse zusammen hält, weg ist.. Damit werde ich nun erstmal nicht mehr fahren und hoffe schnellstmöglich auf Ersatz. Kann mir jemand die Bezeichnung der Schraube nennen? Es war ja glaube ich ein 4mm Imbus, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Infos, die jemand greifbar hat und mir bei der Beschaffung helfen. Danke euch und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. Dezember 2015)

Von M3-M8 hat man doch wohl Zylinderkopfschrauben daheim.
Einfach ausprobieren und nicht mit Gewalt reinschrauben,ein Tropfen mittelfest Schraubensicherung und gut ist.
Mach keine Wissenschaft drauß!


----------



## EndURisk (25. Dezember 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Von M3-M8 hat man doch wohl Zylinderkopfschrauben daheim.
> Einfach ausprobieren und nicht mit Gewalt reinschrauben,ein Tropfen mittelfest Schraubensicherung und gut ist.
> Mach keine Wissenschaft drauß!


Es hat mich nur für den Moment etwas verängstigt. Seit dem letzten Check bin ich nur 2 mal gefahren, dafür aber dann auch die richtigen Strecken inkl. Treppen, Sprünge, etc. pp.  Ich frage morgen mal einen Bekannten, der viel an Motorrädern schraubt. Meinst also M3 oder M4 passt?


----------



## FireGuy (25. Dezember 2015)

puh, dass echt Biker gibt die net mal eine Schraube ersetzen können

Nix für ungut , wird eine M5x15mm sein, ist zumindest am Endorphin so.


----------



## EndURisk (25. Dezember 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Von M3-M8 hat man doch wohl Zylinderkopfschrauben daheim.
> Einfach ausprobieren und nicht mit Gewalt reinschrauben,ein Tropfen mittelfest Schraubensicherung und gut ist.
> Mach keine Wissenschaft drauß!


Sorry, Doppelpost...


----------



## EndURisk (25. Dezember 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> puh, dass echt Biker gibt die net mal eine Schraube ersetzen können
> 
> Nix für ungut , wird eine M5x15mm sein, ist zumindest am Endorphin so.


Am Ersetzen als solches scheitert es grad nicht. Hab' nur keine genauen Infos zu der Schraube gefunden, um einen Ersatz zu beschaffen, während die Läden geschlossen haben. Loszueiern und die Schraube zu besorgen, wenn die Läden geöffnet hätten, hätte ich schon noch hinbekommen.  Aber ja, gibt definitiv noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Bike, die ich bisher vernachlässigt habe - wie zum Beispiel die Schraube, wenn ich nicht grad das HR ausgebaut habe. Böser Fehler offenbar...

M5x15mm ist genau die Angabe auf die ich gehofft habe. Schaut laut Bildern vielversprechend aus - Danke!


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. Dezember 2015)

War nicht böse gemeint...manchmal sollte man einfach probieren als eine Frage zu stellenfrohe Weihnachten!


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. Dezember 2015)

Sorry Doppel Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (26. Dezember 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint...manchmal sollte man einfach probieren als eine Frage zu stellenfrohe Weihnachten!



Absolut, wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, hätte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt.  Hab es dir auch nicht übel genommen. In dem Sinne schönen 2. Feiertag


----------



## smoki666 (7. Januar 2016)

hier mal ein kleines Laufrad Update vom Knolly Podium 2015
Verbauter Laufradsatz: eThirteen Lg1+ mit Hope Pro II Evo Naben

ps: Foto in freier Laufbahn folgt noch


----------



## Chris_85 (25. März 2016)

Hier mein neues Knolly Warden in der neuen Farbe blue/day glow yellow.

Der Aufbau ist nicht ganz fertig.
Es kommt noch ein Raceface Atlas 35 Vorbau sowie der RaceFace-Atlas Lenker in 800mm in Orange.
Zudem kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung am Warden gesammelt?

Teile:
Rahmen: Knolly Warden XL
Dämpfer: Fox Float Faxtory
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 160
Naben: Acros .75
Felge: Spank Subrosa EVO 30
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse: Shimano Saint VR 203mm HR 180mm
Antrieb: Komplett XT 2*11 mit 26/38 Vorne + 11/42 hinten
Sattelstütze: Vecnum Moveloc 200mm
Sattel: Ergon SME 3
Vorbau: wird noch ein Raceface Atlas 35 50mm Länge
Lenker: wird noch ein Raceface Atlas 35 800mm Breite in Orange
Griffe: Ergon GE1

Gewicht so wie es unten abgebildet ist: 14,4 kg


----------



## MrsBergamont (25. März 2016)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal Bilder von meinem Knöllchen und mir in Aktion 
Für mich immernoch das beste Bike ever


----------



## melih (25. März 2016)

Ganz vergessen, mein Knollyupdate auch hier zu posten 
Neue Carbonfelgen und vorne neue ChrisKing Nabe:


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. März 2016)

Da hat aber jemand ein Händchen für Bildsprache ... Geile Kiste!


----------



## Stefan H (28. März 2016)

Hier mal ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Podium Aufbau mit singlecrown Gabel ...


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. März 2016)

... und trotzdem geil. Obwohl mir persönlich das Gefährt zu viel wäre. Aber so ein Chili, Warden, Endo ... das ginge schon gut hier ...


----------



## smoki666 (30. März 2016)

sehen echt übelst schick aus eure Knöllchen <3

@Stefan H : ich überlege auch mir ma für eine Saison ne Singlecrown Gabel zuverbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve192 (15. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so meins ist auch fertig:


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (16. April 2016)

Steve192 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so meins ist auch fertig:
> 
> ...



Super Bike!

Spez. Bitte! Danke


----------



## mophi (16. April 2016)

Dann will ich euch auch mal meinen ganzen Stolz zeigen...


----------



## Steve192 (16. April 2016)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Super Bike!
> 
> Spez. Bitte! Danke



Hallo Vinschger-Biker,

vielen Dank ;-) Hier mal die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Knolly Warden (Größe L)
Dämpfer: CaneCreek DBair CS
Gabel: Fox Float 36 RC2 (160 mm)
Lenker: Azonic World Force FAT35
Vorbau: Azonic The Rock FAT35
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: Ergon SME3 Pro
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150 mm
Sattelstützklemme: Hope
Bremsen: Hope Tech 3 V4
Schaltung: SRAM X01
Kassette: SRAM XG1195
Kettenführung: 77designz freesolo S3/E-Type inkl. 32T Crash-Plate (rot)
Kurbel: RaceFace SixC Cinch (175 mm)
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow/Wide 32T
Tretlager: RaceFace
Pedale: Hope F20
Felgen (vo+hi): DT Swiss EX471 (Speichen DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8mm)
Naben: Hope Pro 4
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3 3C EXO TR
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3 3C EXO TR

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder:


----------



## FireGuy (16. April 2016)

Geile Rodeln, bin jetzt auch endlich "fertig" mit meinem Bock und super zufrieden. Da schauen die Enduro 160mm+ Fahrer immer wenn ich sie über die Trails scheuche mit meinem Endo, wo ich eigentlich immer nur so ~120mm Federweg brauche 

endlich sub 14kg dank EX1501 und Carbonlenkergedöse, trotz schwerer Giant Switch SL Sattelstütze


----------



## Oldskul (17. April 2016)

uiuiuiui ... da kehrt ja endlich mal wieder Leben ein, hier im Knolly Forum ... Frühlingsgefühle!?!

@ Steve: sehr fesches Warden - von wem hast dir denn die Gabel/Felgen Sticker machen lassen?
@ mophi: das Blitzblau mit neon Gelb ist der Hammer! Dabei war das "alte" Blau (vgl. FireGuy's Endo) schon brutal schön ...

Ich hab auch zwei Projekte in der Pipeline ... ein Podium für meine Frau und für mich ein Delirium  ... werde ich in ca. zwei Wochen hier reinstellen!

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve192 (18. April 2016)

Oldskul schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Steve: sehr fesches Warden - von wem hast dir denn die Gabel/Felgen Sticker machen lassen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Oldskul,

vielen Dank ;-)

Das mit den Gabel-/Felgen-Decals war so eine Sache. Es gibt viele Anbieter wobei wohl nur wenige Sticker in Neon-Farben anbieten. Die Decals auf den Bildern haben leider nicht den gleichen Farbton wie der Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist neon-gelb und die Decals der Gabel bzw. Felgen sind eher ein helles gelb.

Ich habe aber vor ein paar Tagen neue Decals in neon-gelb bekommen, die genau den gleichen Farbton wie der Rahmen haben. Diese Decals habe ich bei NLDesigns (nldesigns.eu) geordert und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Abwicklung und den Stickern selbst. Du bekommst die Designvorschläge vorab per E-Mail zugesendet und erst wenn du dein OK gibst gehen diese in den Druck.

Die neuen Sticker werde ich demnächst mal noch anbringen und (wenn gewünscht) kann ich dann nochmal ein Bild hier einstellen.

VG
Steve


----------



## melih (18. April 2016)

Die Knation wächst auch im deutschsprachigen Raum immer mehr


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (19. April 2016)

Also mich werdet ihr hier in Zukunft noch öfter sehen  und das aus folgenden Grund:



 

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer von einem Knolly ! Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich wollte unbedingt schonmal ne kleine Runde drehen und hab dabei mal ein Foto geschossen....


----------



## EndURisk (19. April 2016)

Glückwunsch und willkommen in der Familie! Sehr schick!


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (19. April 2016)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und willkommen in der Familie! Sehr schick!



Danke 

Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf den ersten Einsatz im MSB-X-Trail Park Sankt Andreasberg


----------



## Symion_Privat (22. April 2016)

Ein Chili sucht ein neues Zuhause:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/767057-knolly-chilcotin-xl-wie-grosses-l


----------



## Rowdy_Rider (24. April 2016)

Hi! 
Ich dachte mir ich melde mich auch mal hier und präsentiere mal meinen Hobel 
Momentan leider noch mein einziges Knolly, was sich aber hoffentlich bald ändert 
War noch mit keinem Rad so zufrieden, wie mit dem Podium.
Einmal das Rad und einmal im natürlichen Lebensraum


----------



## lhampe (1. Mai 2016)

Mein Podium ist auch bereit für die neue Saison




Mit dem Lenker einen farbigen Akzent gesetzt und günstig ne Titanfeder für den Dämfer geschossen


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (2. Mai 2016)

lhampe schrieb:


> Mit dem Lenker einen farbigen Akzent gesetzt und günstig ne Titanfeder für den Dämfer geschossen



Sehr Bizarre dein Lenker


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Da hier ja recht wenig los ist schubse ich mal eine Unterhaltung an (hoffentlich ) und frage ich mal in die Runde ob jemand das Knolly Warden schon einmal mit einem Stahldämpfer gefahren ist.
Ich überlege mir für meine Besuche in den Trail- und Bikeparks ein Stahldämpfer (zusätzlich) zuzulegen, da diese den Luftdämpfern meiner Meinung nach immer noch überlegen sind.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (17. Mai 2016)

also zum warden mit stahldämpfer kann ich leider nix sagen, aber ich hatte ein chilcotin mit CCDB air und fox dhx 5.0 coil (tuned by moto pitkan) ...
mit dem CCDB air war ich echt happy, eigentlich der beste luftdämpfer den ich bis dahin gefahren bin. stand gut im FW, hat diesen gut ausgenutzt aber selbst im parkeinsatz nicht (spürbar) durchgeschlagen.

tja, und dann hab ich den stahlfederdämpfer ausprobiert ... deutlich dynamischer/lebendiger! vorallem bei schnell aufeinander folgenden schlägen (bremswellen, wurzelteppich, usw.) spürbar souveräner.

den fox habe ich mir behalten ... in der hoffnung, dass sich als nächstes winterprojekt ein warden carbon ausgeht 

cheers


----------



## FireGuy (17. Mai 2016)

bin auch schwer am überlegen in mein Endo nicht einen coil reinzuknallen und auf die 500g mehrgewicht zu pfeifen.  Aber ob der Vivid passt ist so eine frage, einen CCDB will ich nicht nochmal (teuer und die luftdämpfer haben schon recht oft was) und ein X2 ist dann doch a bissal zu teuer...


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. Mai 2016)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Ich werde mir mal im Bikemarkt ein nicht allzu teuren Coiler besorgen und mal schauen. Meinen jetzigen Fox Float CTD werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten und noch versuchen ihn zu tunen da er mir im mittleren Federweg zu weich ist. Der Coiler wäre also echt nur für den Park.

@FireGuy 
der X2 ist defenitiv viiiiiieel zu teuer


----------



## Alexl600 (18. Mai 2016)

Oldskul schrieb:


> also zum warden mit stahldämpfer kann ich leider nix sagen, aber ich hatte ein chilcotin mit CCDB air und fox dhx 5.0 coil (tuned by moto pitkan) ...
> mit dem CCDB air war ich echt happy, eigentlich der beste luftdämpfer den ich bis dahin gefahren bin. stand gut im FW, hat diesen gut ausgenutzt aber selbst im parkeinsatz nicht (spürbar) durchgeschlagen.
> 
> tja, und dann hab ich den stahlfederdämpfer ausprobiert ... deutlich dynamischer/lebendiger! vorallem bei schnell aufeinander folgenden schlägen (bremswellen, wurzelteppich, usw.) spürbar souveräner.
> ...




...und jetz hab ich ein chilcotin mit besagtem CCDB air - und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Allerdings muss man sich schon mal damit auseinander setzen. Das Grund-Setup von Cane Creek ist aber eine sehr gute Basis von der ich relativ schnell auf ein für mich passendes Setup gekommen bin!
Alex


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Mai 2016)

Servus, 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein warden mir zu holen, gibt es denn hier jemand wo im Nürnberger Raum eins in M fährt und ich mich mal draufhocken könnte?

Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Mai 2016)

Im Bikemarkt ist gerade eins im Angebot ... also der Rahmen. ;-)


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Mai 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist gerade eins im Angebot ... also der Rahmen. ;-)


Das ist nur ein Podium ich such ein warden


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Mai 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/759460-knolly-warden-m-verkauf-tausch 

Mitnichten.


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Mai 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/759460-knolly-warden-m-verkauf-tausch
> 
> Mitnichten.


Mir geht's ums draufhocken, kaufen werde ich es neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (25. Mai 2016)

Servus, ich habe ein Warden in L und wohne in Ingolstadt. Dann hast du zumindest ein Gefühl, ob L zu groß wäre...


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. Mai 2016)

Ui ... ich glaub, wenn ich das nächste mal in Ingolschti bin, melde ich mich mal an ... das interessiert mich brennend ...


----------



## Oldskul (29. Mai 2016)

Happy wife, happy life ...


----------



## fehlfokus (1. Juli 2016)

Ich sag dann mal Hallo zur K-Nation.


----------



## tobone (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Wie fährt sich ein Knolle mit diesem zumindest optisch weit hinten gelegenem tretlager?


----------



## mophi (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo @tobone 
das sieht nur so aus, als wäre das Tretlager so weit hinten. Das liegt an der Rahmenkonstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Juli 2016)

Karre ist geil.

Was wiegt es eigentlich in deinem Aufbau? Kannst mal paar Details nennen? Würde mich mal interessieren, inwieweit es sich als Do-It-All-Bike eignet?


----------



## fehlfokus (4. Juli 2016)

Schön das es gefällt. Ich habe den Aufbau mal unter den Details im Bild vermerkt.

"Do-it-all" ist natürlich für jeden etwas anderes, es ist definitiv kein XC-/Marathonbike und auch kein klassischer Downhiller, soweit ist sicher. Alles was dazwischen liegt bestimmt das Können des Fahrers (die Marketingdefinition trifft es mit All-Mountain/Enduro ganz gut). Ich habe den Aufbau nicht gewogen, aber im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes wiegt es so wie es steht irgendwas unter 14 kg.

Ich denke je nach Aufbau, vor allem der Dämpfer spielt da eine große Rolle, bringt man den Rahmen nicht so leicht an seine Grenzen. Das Bike ist sehr wendig und verspielt, es ist eine wahre Freude es auf technischen Trails um die Kurven zu werfen. Wenn es richtig schnell wird fehlt es dadurch aber etwas an Stabilität und Laufruhe, wie ich finde (bin aber mit dem Dämpfer-Setup noch nicht richtig zufrieden). Gefahren bin ich bisher in beiden Geometrie-Settings, endgültig kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden, was mir besser taugt.

Bergauf wippt der Hinterbau etwas mehr als ich es gewohnt bin, da macht auch der Climb-Switch am DB Inline nicht viel dagegen aus. Ich wiege mit voller Ausrüstung ca. 73 kg, bei einer Größe von 1,70 m und die Größe M passt perfekt. Für meinen Geschmack dürfte die Front nicht kürzer sein (50 mm Vorbau), aber das mag jeder anders.

Mehr fällt mir ersteinmal nicht ein, frag mich einfach .


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (4. Juli 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal Hallo zur K-Nation.



Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Oldskul (22. Juli 2016)




----------



## FireGuy (22. Juli 2016)

passt bei euch CCDB inline Fahrern der vom Cane Creek empfohlene tune?  bei meinem 26" Endo fühlt sich das total falsch an....


----------



## fehlfokus (22. Juli 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> passt bei euch CCDB inline Fahrern der vom Cane Creek empfohlene tune?  bei meinem 26" Endo fühlt sich das total falsch an....


Bei meinem Warden absolut nicht. Ich wollte dazu schon einen Thread zum Thema Setup eröffnen, vielleicht machen wir das mal, hatte hier noch nichts passendes gefunden wo es reinpasst.


----------



## FireGuy (22. Juli 2016)

ich spiel halt gerade mit der app herum, ganz dumm ist die ja nicht, mal sehen: können uns hier da austauschen wer auf welche ergebnisse kommt


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, um die Galerie nicht zu zerstören:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-und-daempfer-setup-talk.812220/


----------



## Alexl600 (26. Juli 2016)

Oldskul schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513408 Anhang anzeigen 513409 Anhang anzeigen 513410


Super! Hammergeil-hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so!
Alex


----------



## miseeryp8 (22. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Na, dann mal los - weiht das Forum gebührend ein und zeigt, was Ihr habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0103 (1. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Knolly Gemeinde. Bin endlich mal dazu gekommen mein Warden zu fahren und bin Total begeistert . Bild ist leider nicht das beste.



 

Schönen Abend euch noch.


----------



## FireGuy (3. September 2016)

update: aktuell 13.6kg


----------



## tobone (4. September 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen was der Warden Rahmen in xl wiegt?


----------



## fehlfokus (6. September 2016)

Heute mal zum Sella-Joch gekurbelt.


----------



## lolmann83 (1. Oktober 2016)

... Downhill mit einem Bike macht spaß. Downhill mit einem Podium ist grandios ...

Hat schon mal jemand nach einer Ersatzachse forschen müssen? Die hintere Steckachse in 157x12mm. Wo bekommt man diese her oder welche könnte man als Ersatz von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen?


----------



## Goddi8 (6. Oktober 2016)

Da haben die Jungs was im Wald entdeckt








und von vorne




und Kleinkram




Teileliste (der Pfälzerdreck fehlt, den gabs nur heute beim Wasi)
*Frame* Knolly Warden Alu in M MJ 2016
*Shock *Cane Creek DBA-CS
*Fork* BOS Deville TRC 160 (26 Zoll)
*Stem* Syntace Megaforce 2 50mm
*Handlebar* Syntace Vector Carbon High 10 (Cube Edition in matt)
*Headset* Acros AZ
*Crankset* Vyro AMEN 24/36
*Bottom Bracket* Hope BSA
*Front Brake* Magura MT5 mit HC Hebel
*Front Rotor* Magura Storm 203
*Rear Brake* Magura MT4 mit HC Hebel
*Rear Rotor* Mafura Strom 180
*Tire - Front* Onza Ibex FRC 27,5x2,4 FRC 120 Tubeless
*Tire - Rear* Maxxis Minion Semislick Silkworm EXO 27,5" Tubeless
*Seatpost* KS LEV 150
*Saddle* Ergon SME3 Pro Sattel
*Grips* Race Face Half Nelson
*Cassette* Shimano XTR 10-fach mit Hope T-Rex 40 und 16er anstelle 15/17
*Front Hub* Tune King
*Rear Hub* Tune Kong
*Rims* v: Flow MK3 h: Arch MK3
*Spokes* Sapim D-Light, Antriebsseite Sapim Race
*Shifter* Shimano XTR 10-fach bzw. 3-fach
*Rear Derailleur* Shimano XT Shadow SG
*Chainguide* HängOn von Fabian (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...seinsatz-haengon-individuelle-kettenfuehrung/)
*Chain* KMC 11 fach (Versuchsweise)
*Pedals* Funn Mamba
*Gewicht* 13,7kg an der Kofferwaage


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ist aber eine höchst interessante Kombination an Parts. Btw. wie schaltet sich die Vyro? Bion echt gespannt, wie die sich auf Dauer macht ... Berichte mal.  Schicker LRS auch! Gute Kombo. Hatte auch mal über sowas nachgedacht. Wie fährt es sich mit den unterschiedliche (ja auch) Radbreiten im Allgemeinen?


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke 
Die Vyro ist aus der ersten Serie. Ich fahr sie seit Mai. Nach kleinen Anlaufschwierigkeiten ist jetzt alles gut. Sie hat bisher Alpen, Enduro, Stolpern und Park ohne Murren mitgemacht. Ab und an verliere ich die Kette.  Vermutung ist, dass die 10-fach Kette Schuld ist. Daher im Moment der Versuch mit der KMC in 11 fach plus die obere KeFü.
Schalten mit der Vyro ist ein Traum. Gerade im Mittelgebirge mit kurzen knackigen Anstiegen toll. Ich schalt da jetzt eher vorne als hinten.
Wegen der Felgen. Ich fahre hinten gerne Semislicks. Rock Razor oder eben den Minion. Bei einer 30 iger Felge geht der Durchschlag sofort auf die Felge da der Reifen so breit gezogen wird, dass die kleinen Mittelstollen über den Hörnern sind. Mit der 26er Arch ist das besser. Dazu kommt, dass die Reifen nicht so eckig sind was sich beim Übergang auf die Seitenstollen angenehmer anfühlt. Außerdem fahre ich hinten eh etwas mehr Druck (um die 20/22 PSI) da ist die Breite nicht do wichtig. Und leichter ist die Felge auch.
Unterschied zu vorne spüre ich beim Fahren nicht.


----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

RIP Chilcotin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

Es lebe das Warden


----------



## FireGuy (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn wer ein gutes zu hause für ein blaues Endorphin 26" hat und sowas sucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Oktober 2016)

zet1 schrieb:


> Es lebe das Warden



Habt ihr noch welche von den blau-orangenen Warden? Die Farbe ist der Knaller ...

Und grundsätzlich fände das Endo ein Zuhause bei mir ... ich bin aber aktuell in Verhandlungen mit meiner Firma bzgl. Jobrad. Wenn das klappt, wird es aber ein neues Warden/ Warden Carbon, Mojo HD 3 oder Tyee CF AM. Wahnsinnsbikes alles ... und von unterschiedlichen top sympathischen Firmen ...


----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ein Komplettbike in M, das im Bild oben genauer gesagt, ist hier inseriert auch im Bikemarkt zb (leicht gebrauchter Rahmen von Kunden-Eintausch, bestückt mit komplett neuen Anbauteilen, eben wie am Bild...)

Die Warden aus der aktuellen Charge, die wir laufend reinbekommen, sind ja gleich blau, haben nur einen GELBEN statt dem ORANGENEN Schriftzug. 
edoch bekommen wir noch diese Woche die ersten Custom Aufklebersets, die original über die vorhandenen Schriftzüge geklebt werden können, und somit steht jede Farbe zur Verfügung im Prinzip.
Zusätzlich haben wir passgenaue Unterrohrdekors fertigen lassen (im Style der aktuellen Warden Carbon Modelle), die nicht nur noch geiler aussehen, sondern auch glztg eine Schutzfunktion haben gegen Steinschläge zb...


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Oktober 2016)

@zet1 
Habt ihr den Unterrohrschutz auch in gelb? Der AMS ist nicht so der Knaller da er sich am recht rechtwinkligen Unterrohr ablöst


----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

Yellow, Orange, Purple, DVO green, Blue, .... was auch immer du willst, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

siehe hier ein Vorab-Plot.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch welche von den blau-orangenen Warden? Die Farbe ist der Knaller ...
> 
> Und grundsätzlich fände das Endo ein Zuhause bei mir ... ich bin aber aktuell in Verhandlungen mit meiner Firma bzgl. Jobrad. Wenn das klappt, wird es aber ein neues Warden/ Warden Carbon, Mojo HD 3 oder Tyee CF AM. Wahnsinnsbikes alles ... und von unterschiedlichen top sympathischen Firmen ...



Habe am Samstag das Warden Carbon getestet. War nicht 100% überzeugt,  Hinterbau relativ schwach. Teste im November das Warden Carbon gegen das Mojo HD3 im direkten Vergleich.  Mal schauen....


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Oktober 2016)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe am Samstag das Warden Carbon getestet. War nicht 100% überzeugt,  Hinterbau relativ schwach. Teste im November das Warden Carbon gegen das Mojo HD3 im direkten Vergleich.  Mal schauen....



was war denn schwach? Bzw. mit welchem Dämpfer?


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Oktober 2016)

Hmm ... würde aber sehr entgegen der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung sprechen. Na mal sehen, was der Kollege hier noch schreibt.


----------



## zet1 (18. Oktober 2016)

Also ich finde es immer schade, wenn Jemand hier Dinge einfach so lapidar schreibt ohne Begründung. Lass uns doch gerne wissen, was dir am mMn extrem sensiblen, fluffigen und aktiven Hinterbau des Warden nicht gefallen hat. ...?


----------



## pro-wheels (19. Oktober 2016)

Carbon Carbon Carbon


----------



## FireGuy (19. Oktober 2016)

ist es beim warden eigentlich auch so, dass man im sag versinkt beim kurbeln? hab am endo jetzt den dritten Dämpfer drin und lass es jetzt dann gut sein, keinen bock mehr dauernd bei 40%+ sag herumgammeln und von hinten treten beim rauffahren.  Sonst wärs schon ein spassiges Gerät.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. Oktober 2016)

Nö,  kein Problem damit. Selbst bei offenem Dämpfer. Der climb switch ist nur auf steilem Asphalt wirklich nötig 
Dämpfer DB inline mit 30% sag im Stehen


----------



## mophi (20. Oktober 2016)

Hey Fireguy, das kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen. Also auf keinen Fall 40%+
Ich fahre auch meist mit offenem Dämpfer bergauf.
Und wie es der Zufall so will, bin ich die letzten Wochen auch drei verschiedene Dämpfer (Float X2 alias die Handgranate, den CC DB Coil CS und nun den DVO Topaz) im Warden gefahren und habe mit keinem bergauf Probleme gehabt.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Warden ist allerdings, dass auf jeden Fall der SAG von 30% stimmen muss, dann funktioniert es super (bergauf wie bergab).


----------



## fehlfokus (20. Oktober 2016)

Lasst doch bitte die Galerie als solche bestehen. Für geballten Austausch zum Thema Dämpfer/Gabel gibt’s doch diesen hier: Klick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hast ja Recht.
Poser Foto 




Photo by sportograf


----------



## FireGuy (20. Oktober 2016)

sorry wegen ot....

hübsch is doch eigentlich eh, ach ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2016)

ich bin mehrere Chilcotin's gefahren zb und auch Wardens, mit Fox DHX5air, Fox RP23, VividAir, CCDBairCS, CCdbInline, und zuletzt mit DVO Jade COil.
Die Fox waren die softesten, die CCDB's gleich beide kaputt, Vivid super auch, und der DVO war ein Traum und eigentlich mein Liebling.

Jedoch keiner schaukelte, oder brach in der Mitte weg, oder sackte unter Belastung bergauf ein. Das mitunter der positive Grund, warum ich mich für den Coil entschieden hatte zum Schluss, da dieser 100% linear ist, keine Luftfummelei mehr nötig hatte, perfekt sensibelst ansprach und performte und von Tour bis Bikepark alles ohne Setupänderung mitmachte supersmooth.

Dass das Enorphin hier eine Ausnahme machen soll was Kinematik betrifft, das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen eigentlich.

@FireGuy : Wie schwer bist du? Wieviel Druck und Sag hast du gefahren und welche Dämpfer hattest du drin?
War dir der Rahmen evtl zu klein, und du hattest somit eine zu weit nach hinten versetzte Sitzposition?


----------



## Symion (20. Oktober 2016)

@FireGuy wie groß ist denn dein Sattelauszug?

Kenne das Problem bedingt. Aufgrund meiner Größe (1,92m, lange Beine) muss ich meine Sattelstütze am XL Chilcotin weit ausziehen. Komme auf eine Überhöhung von rund 15cm trotz maximalen Spacern und dem Vorbau.
Aufgrund des flachen Sitzwinkels, der sich bei weit ausgezogener Stütze noch verschlimmert, sitzt man sobald es steil wird sehr weit hinten.

Dieses Problem haben alle Rahmen bei denen das Sattelrohr so oder ähnlich konstruiert ist.

Etwas entgegenwirken kann man durch weniger SAG (25-30%) und einem entsprechend abgestimmten Dämpfer.


----------



## Symion (20. Oktober 2016)

doppelt


----------



## FireGuy (20. Oktober 2016)

*Symion*: so wie am Foto. ist eine 150mm Giant Switch. Habe recht lange Beine und brauche dadurch einen hohen Sattel...


----------



## Abstrax (22. Oktober 2016)

Mit freundlicher Untersützung von Tri-Cycle 









Knolly Delirium 27,5 size L
Fox float X2 2PosAdj climbswitch, 3 Spacer
Rock Shox Lyrik RCT3 @ 180mm, ein Token
Magura MT7, Storm-SL 203/203
Rock Shox reverb @ 150mm
Shimano XT 1x11, 11-42 30t
Stan´s ZTR Flow EX auf Stan´s 3.30 HD
Chromag BZA35 Vorbau 50mm
Chromag Fubars BZA35 25mm rise
Chromag lynx DT
Ergon GE1
Mallet 3
Maxxis Minion DHR II MaxxTerra
Schwalbe Magic Mary vertstar

Gewicht des aktuellen Aufbaus rtr: 15,08kg.

Rakete!? Panzer? Schlachtschiff!

Fahrbericht in gesondertem Thread folgt


----------



## Stefan0103 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hi Abstrax,
bin eben auf Grund deines Beitrages mal kurz in den Keller mein Delirium wiegen und komme auf 14.52 KG, allerding mit einem DHX2 Coil Dämpfer, ansonsten ist es ähnlich. Rahmen ist allerdings Medium. 

Details des Aufbau und Bilder folgen wenn ich fertig bin und das Wetter mal gut ist  Denke mal im laufe der Woche.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Abstrax (22. Oktober 2016)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> bin eben auf Grund deines Beitrages mal kurz in den Keller mein Delirium wiegen und komme auf 14.52 KG, allerding mit einem DHX2 Coil Dämpfer, ansonsten ist es ähnlich. Rahmen ist allerdings Medium.



Hi Stefan,
ich muss auch ganz klar sagen, gewichtsmäßig ist bei meinem Aufbau sicherlich noch ziemlich viel Luft nach oben. Mit teuren Laufrädern und teurem Antrieb ist sicherlich noch mindestens ein Kilo weniger drin. Aber ich sag es mir mal so: man muss ja auch nicht gleich immer alles haben  Bei meinem Fahrpensum muss ich mir jedes Jahr mindestens einen neuen Antrieb kaufen, wenn das überhaupt schon reicht. Der Verschleiß ist enorm. Mal abgesehen vom Schaltwerk, das eh ständig verbiegt und lommelig wird. Da will ich mir son teuren Leichtkram echt nicht leisten.
Aber leichte Laufräder stehen für kommendes Jahr auf dem Plan. 

cheers,
Abstrax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0103 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
war jetzt auch nicht irgendwie als Kritik gemeint. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, weil wir doch schon ähnlich sind bei den Komponenten. Aber anscheinend summiert sich das dann doch. Freu mich auf jedenfall auf dein Fahrbericht Thread mit dem X2. Ich denke mal bis in 2 Wochen werde ich auch was dazu beitragen können. Bin mal gespannt ob ich auch Wasser im Tretlager unten habe, dann werde ich mir wohl da auch ein Loch reinbohren. Ich glaube bei einem Warden hats wohl auch einer gemacht mal. 
Schönen abend dir noch und viel Spaß mit dem Teil.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Abstrax (22. Oktober 2016)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob ich auch Wasser im Tretlager unten habe, dann werde ich mir wohl da auch ein Loch reinbohren.



haha, ja, das hat Knolly tatsächlich vergessen. Oder so.


----------



## mophi (23. Oktober 2016)

Nun mit Pike am Rad.


----------



## Chris_85 (24. Oktober 2016)

mophi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 539883
> Nun mit Pike am Rad.


@mophi Bist du mit dem DVO Jade zufrieden?


----------



## mophi (24. Oktober 2016)

@Chris_85 ich habe dir hier geantwortet.


----------



## pro-wheels (8. November 2016)

Knolly Warden 2017 Black / green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (9. November 2016)

Das ganz schwarze Carbon oder blaue in Metall ...  *hmmm


----------



## Stefan0103 (20. November 2016)

Hallo, 
hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Delirium. Ist jetzt soweit erstmal fertig. Eventuell mache ich mir mal noch eine Fox40 dran zum testen. Mal schauen.


----------



## mophi (20. November 2016)

Sehr schick. 
Werde den Winter mein Warden jetzt auch mal etwas umrüsten. Zum DVO Topaz kommt jetzt noch die Diamond ans Radl . Außerdem habe ich mir einen neuen LRS bestellt.


----------



## Abstrax (21. November 2016)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Delirium. Ist jetzt soweit erstmal fertig. Eventuell mache ich mir mal noch eine Fox40 dran zum testen. Mal schauen.



sehr geil... Aber: sehe ich das richtig, dass die Sattelstangenleitung aus dem Sattelrohr unten rauskommt und ins Unterrohr wieder reingeht? Hast du das seitliche Loch im Unterrohr aufgebohrt, damit die 5mm Leitung durchpasst?

Und bist schon testgefahren ?


----------



## Stefan0103 (21. November 2016)

Hi,
ja Leitung habe ich so verlegt wie bei meinem Warden auch. Loch musste ich nicht aufbohren, ging aber nur nachdem ich die Leitung nochmal neu abgeschnitten hatte. Dann hat sie genau gepasst. Hast du deine "komplett" im Rahmen verlegt? Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass es auch so möglich ist. Wäre noch eine Option für mich auch. Dann könnte ich die Bremse innen verlegen. Hmm.

Bin noch nicht "wirklich" gefahren. Aber wenn ich dazu komme schreibe ich unter deinen Thread meine Erfahrungen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Abstrax (21. November 2016)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Hast du deine "komplett" im Rahmen verlegt? Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass es auch so möglich ist.



Ja, ich habe sie komplett innen durch vergelegt. Wie neulich schon berichtet, war das aber eine ganz schöne Aktion... Unten im Knick war ne scharfe Kante, die das ziehen der LEitung nur in die falsche Richtung ermöglichte. Beim drücken und ziehen hat sich das ganze keinen Millimeter in die Richtung bewegt, in die es sollte. Mit Spezialwerkzeug und chirurgischer Ambition war es dann letztendlich aber doch möglich. Neulich müsste die Sattelstange raus und das ganze Theater ging wieder von vorne los. So langsam hab ich es aber raus...

Gruß


----------



## fehlfokus (21. November 2016)

Ich war froh als mein Warden kam das ich komplett außen verlegen konnte .


----------



## Oldskul (21. November 2016)

Is ja richtig was los heute 

@ Stefan: Die Farbkombi mit blau/orange sieht sehr geil aus! Hast du dir die Schutzfolien selber geschnippselt oder "fertig" gekauft? Bin schon gespannt wie dir der Dämpfer taugt.

Anbei meins in der Herbstsonne ...



 



War dieses Jahr leider nicht viel damit unterwegs aber ein paar Zeilen in Abstrax's Thread kann ich auch beitragen ...

Cheers, Martin


----------



## Stefan0103 (22. November 2016)

@Oldskul: Danke, die Farb Kombi entstand mehr aus der "Not". Wollte eigentlich immer den orangen Rahmen haben, aber der wäre meiner besseren hälfte sofort ins Auge gestochen. Als dann die SLS Feder drin war im Rahmen, war die Farbkombi dann klar. Eigentlich noch Decals auf die Felgen, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Die Schutzfolie wollte ich mir als Set von Easy Frame oder Invisiframe holen, gab es aber leider keine. Easy-Frame hat mir dann angeboten wenn ich Ihm den Rahmen schicke, das er ihn mir foliert damit er ein Muster machen kann. War so günstig im Angebot das ich das gemacht habe. Dämpfer bin ich auch mal gespannt, ist der DHX mit dem CS und der funzt schonmal einwandfrei. Ich schreib wenn ich zum fahren komme was im Delirium Thread von Abstrax rein.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## kopfkissen (25. November 2016)

Seit heute fahrbereit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (9. Dezember 2016)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> Seit heute fahrbereit:


Ein brutales Gerät! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## kopfkissen (10. Dezember 2016)

danke, fährt und fliegt auch brutal


----------



## fedri-ho (22. Dezember 2016)

20.12.2016, 1950 m, 5°C, erste Ausfahrt mit dem frisch aufgebauten Endorphin: Läuft!


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Januar 2017)

Und? Geht gut oder wie? Sieht schon mal super aus. Kannst bissl was drüber schreiben? ;-)


----------



## fedri-ho (9. Januar 2017)

Geht richtig gut. Hab das Radl als Trailbike / Alpenbike aufgebaut. Wollte ein Bike, das gut bergaufgeht und auf technischen / engen / steilen Trails gut zu bewegen ist. Und das ist es.
Auf Schotter / Teer ist es sehr angenehm berauf zu treten, auch wenn es richtig steil wird. Deutlich einfacher, als mein Enduro. 
Auf alpinen Trails fährt es sehr sicher, Hinterrad lässt sich sehr einfach (aber sicher) umsetzen. Auch auf sehr steilen Abschnitten kommt kein Überschlagsgefühl auf. Und im Vergleich zum Enduro beschleunigt es viel besser, ist in schnellen Passagen aber laufruhig genug.

Beim Dämpfer fühlt sich die Zugstufe im Stand etwas langsam an; bin meine RS Dämpfer bisher immer deutlich schneller gefahren. Auf dem Trail hat mich das aber nicht gestört. Federweg wird gut genutzt, hat aber deutlich weniger Progression als mein Enduro. 

Fazit bisher: Würd ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Januar 2017)

Schönes Ding. Vielen Dank für die überraschend ausführliche Darstellung. Würdest du soweit gehen, das Bike als eines für alles zu verwenden bzw. zu sagen, dass es dafür taugt? Nicht jeder hat ja die Möglichkeit, sich mehr als ein Bike ins Haus zu holen.


----------



## fedri-ho (10. Januar 2017)

Ich war überrascht, wie gut das Radl läuft. Wenn du vorne ne 160er Gabel fährst, kann es sicher mit einigen Enduros mithalten. Beschränkend ist irgendwann der Hinterbau (130mm) und ggfs. die Laufräder bzw. Reifen. Aber bspw. mit DH oder Supergravity Reifen kann man den Einsatzbereich deutlich ausdehnen. Ist halt die Frage, wie oft du in "fiesem Gerümpel" unterwegs bist. Kommt es nur ab und zu vor sollte das gut gehen. Bist du ständig hart unterwegs, ist ein echtes Endo vermutlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Stefan0103 (10. Januar 2017)

Hi, hab noch ein Bild von meinem Warden gefunden.





Das wäre so die nächste Stufe wenn das Endo nicht reichen sollte. Auch der robuste Aufbau kommt "nur" auf knapp 13.4 Kilogramm inkl. Pedale  Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf. Möchte mir im Frühling ein Carbon Warden aufbauen.


----------



## jumpcuts (23. Februar 2017)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> 20.12.2016, 1950 m, 5°C, erste Ausfahrt mit dem frisch aufgebauten Endorphin: Läuft!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557654


Schönes bike, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?  Ich bin 1.80m und fahr ein warden in Medium, macht Bock aber ist schon recht klein. Überlege auf ein endorphin in L zu wechseln... Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (23. Februar 2017)

jumpcuts schrieb:


> Schönes bike, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?  Ich bin 1.80m und fahr ein warden in Medium, macht Bock aber ist schon recht klein. Überlege auf ein endorphin in L zu wechseln... Grüße


Hi, Ich habe ein Warden in L und bin 1,82m. Das passt sehr gut...


----------



## fedri-ho (24. Februar 2017)

jumpcuts schrieb:


> Schönes bike, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?  Ich bin 1.80m und fahr ein warden in Medium, macht Bock aber ist schon recht klein. Überlege auf ein endorphin in L zu wechseln... Grüße


 Hi,

bin 1,90m. Hätte vom Reach lieber das XL gefahren, da ist mir aber das Sattelrohr zu lang 'SattelindenArschbohr'. In L fährt sich die Kiste aber auch echt gut. Würde dir L empfehlen. Trend geht ja zu längeren Rahmen, ist aber Geschmacksache. 

Cheers


----------



## mophi (25. Februar 2017)

Mein Warden:
DVO Diamond
DVO Topaz 
Flow MK3

Gewicht: unter 14kg.


----------



## fedri-ho (25. Februar 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Februar 2017)

und hier mein gerade fertig aufgebautes Knöllchen...
Einige Dinge werden sich wohl noch ändern, aber für eine 1.Ausfahrt reichte es gerade so 
Der Flaschenhalter (ja im Winter brauch ich den) ist leider etwas klein bei dem Rad, 0,5L passt da nur rein. Zum Glück hatte ich noch so ne Miniflasche rumliegen. Ansonsten wiegt es so 13.05kg. Sind nicht gerade High End Teile (XT,SLX, Fox Performance, ALU Lenker usw.) verbaut. Dafür geht's vom Gewicht. Fahrwerk ist sehr fluffig, muss morgen mal in raueres Gelände zum testen und vergleichen.


----------



## fedri-ho (27. Februar 2017)

Hier nochmal meins in freier Wildbahn. Traumhafter Trail in Thüringen. Bin wirklich überzeugt von der Kiste. 
Und die 0,5l Flasche ist wirklich klein... mehr passt aber auch nicht in den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (28. Februar 2017)

Erzählt mal bissl über die Bikes. Wo in Thüringen warst du unterwegs? Bin auch Thüringer und dieses Jahr hoffentlich auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs. Welche Größe fährst du? Sieht nicht wirklich klein aus, der Rahmen.

@ Downhillfaller: Wie fährt sich dein Endo? Welche Gabellänge hast montiert? Sollte bei uns wirklich Jobrad kommen, wird es stressig. Muss testen, welches Rad, ich mir dann ins Zimmer stelle und wie ich durchs Gemüse baller. Bin arg am Überlegen oder das Endo oder ein Warden. Die Knöllchen gefallen mir extrem gut! Und: deine Komponenten klingen beileibe aber auch nicht schlecht. Funktionell und qualitativ mit tollem P/L-Verhältnis.

Habt ihr die Bikes so vom Händler bezogen oder Rahmen gekauft und dann aufgebaut? Hab neulich mal in den Online-Shop von Knolly geschaut aber die Bikes dort sind recht teuer. Da würde es mich fast noch eher zu einem HD3 oder Ripley LS ziehen. Zumal ja auf Direktvertrieb umgestellt werden sollte ab 2017. Zumindest war das mal eine Information.


----------



## fedri-ho (28. Februar 2017)

Bei mir ist es Größe L, allerdings mit um 1 Grad abgeflachten Lenkwinkel, dadurch wirkt es nochmal länger. Gabel ist ne 140er Pike. 

Ich hab die Kiste selbst aufgebaut. 

Der Trail geht um die Weida Talsperre bei Zeulenroda.


----------



## mophi (28. Februar 2017)

Bin jetzt gerade am überlegen, ob ich mich auch angesprochen fühle @Phil-Joe 

Jedenfalls habe ich meinen Rahmen bei tri-cycles in Wiesbaden gekauft. Sehr zu empfehlen der Laden.
Das Rad habe ich dann selbst aufgebaut. Habe aber viel ausprobiert. Gerade was das Fahrwerk anbelangt.
Jetzt bin ich super happy mit dem Warden und ich fahre damit alles, was ich mir auch zutraue 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, lass es mich wissen.

Die beidenEndos gefallen mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Februar 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Erzählt mal bissl über die Bikes. Wo in Thüringen warst du unterwegs? Bin auch Thüringer und dieses Jahr hoffentlich auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs. Welche Größe fährst du? Sieht nicht wirklich klein aus, der Rahmen.
> 
> @ Downhillfaller: Wie fährt sich dein Endo? Welche Gabellänge hast montiert? Sollte bei uns wirklich Jobrad kommen, wird es stressig. Muss testen, welches Rad, ich mir dann ins Zimmer stelle und wie ich durchs Gemüse baller. Bin arg am Überlegen oder das Endo oder ein Warden. Die Knöllchen gefallen mir extrem gut! Und: deine Komponenten klingen beileibe aber auch nicht schlecht. Funktionell und qualitativ mit tollem P/L-Verhältnis.
> 
> Habt ihr die Bikes so vom Händler bezogen oder Rahmen gekauft und dann aufgebaut? Hab neulich mal in den Online-Shop von Knolly geschaut aber die Bikes dort sind recht teuer. Da würde es mich fast noch eher zu einem HD3 oder Ripley LS ziehen. Zumal ja auf Direktvertrieb umgestellt werden sollte ab 2017. Zumindest war das mal eine Information.



Ich hab auch ein L mit einer Fox 150mm. Passt optimal, war heute mal zum Abstimmen des CR Dämpfers auf'm Trail. War schon erstaunt, es hat zwar gedauert, aber Dämpfer wurde sehr gut ausgenutzt und trotzdem kaum Wippen beim Uphill. Passt schon 150 vorne und 130 hinten.
Ich hab den Rahmen in England gekauft, selber aufgebaut mit 1x11 XT/SLX (32T) und einer 46iger (Sunrace Kassette). Ok, Laufradsatz ist jetzt eher AM (DT Spline 1501) mit 2,3" Spezi Purgatory/Butcher. Lenker (Alu) und Vorbau auch Spezi. Kann aber in die Fox (non Boost) auch ohne Probleme mal mein W40 Syntace mit WTB 2,8" reinstecken wenn es mal breiter sein soll.


----------



## vitaminc (8. März 2017)

im Sommer wird Knolly was Neues vorstellen, weiß schon jemand was genaues? - ich vermute ja stark dass ein 29er kommen wird, aber vielleicht wird auch nur Warden neu aufgelegt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. März 2017)

Verdammt ... die sollen schneller machen. Bei uns kommt in den nächsten Wochen Job-Rad und ein Knöllchen wäre schon sehr weit oben auf der Wunschliste ... Aber bis Sommer kann ich vermutlich nicht warten, zumal das Bike ja dann erst nächstes Jahr raus kommt.


----------



## Sasse82 (9. März 2017)

Ich würde eher auf ein neues Podium tippen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve192 (11. März 2017)

Laut diesem Beitrag auf der Knolly-Website ist wohl ein 29er in Alu und Carbon sowie ein neues Podium (wohl nicht vor 2018) in Planung:

https://www.knollybikes.com/single-post/2017/03/09/Hi-and-welcome-to-Knollys-new-website

Hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Beitrag:


> We have been super busy developing the basis for our next generation of product.  It's still a ways away, but yes, it does include a new 29er platform in both carbon and alloy.  And while we're chatting about new models, we are for sure working on a new Podium: it's a completely new design direction and not slated to be ready until 2018 but we will start releasing teasers over the next month or two on both bikes.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. März 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> siehe hier ein Vorab-Plot.


@zet1 wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Unterrohrschutz, bereits verfügbar?


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2017)

Steve192 schrieb:


> Laut diesem Beitrag auf der Knolly-Website ist wohl ein 29er in Alu und Carbon sowie ein neues Podium (wohl nicht vor 2018) in Planung:
> 
> https://www.knollybikes.com/single-post/2017/03/09/Hi-and-welcome-to-Knollys-new-website
> 
> Hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Beitrag:



Also es wird ein neues Chili kommen als 29/27+ Gerät.
Endo wäre mir vermutlich lieber gewesen, mal sehen, sind jetzt schwere Zeiten für mich, wollte eigentlich bald zuschlagen, dachte an ein Smuggler oder Phantom, eher was mit aggressiver Geo und wenig FW, aber bin da flexibel. Chili könnte auch geil werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (14. März 2017)

Aber wie soll das Chili als 650B in die Product-Range passen?

Warden 150 mm, Delirium 170 mm ... da ist eigentlich zu wenig Platz für ein Chili. Aber mal sehen, wie es spezifiziert wird.


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Aber wie soll das Chili als 650B in die Product-Range passen?
> 
> Warden 150 mm, Delirium 170 mm ... da ist eigentlich zu wenig Platz für ein Chili. Aber mal sehen, wie es spezifiziert wird.



wieso 650B?
Ich hatte 29" geschrieben, vermutlich mit 27,5+ Option.


----------



## SmallLutz (17. März 2017)

Ein Knolly als 29er in Carbon ,
das macht neugierig.
Hoffentlich mit den typischen Knolly Hinterbau.
Dann könnt man dann glatt unvernünftig werden


----------



## Sasse82 (19. März 2017)

Von mir gibt es nach einiger Zeit auch mal wieder was Neues!
Da ich meinem Chili diesen Sommer seine Heimat zeigen werde, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ihm ein kleines Upgrade zu spendieren.

Fox 36 RC2 180mm + Syntace Cockpit

Mehr Bilder folgen noch...


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. März 2017)

Hat sich gelohnt. Sieht toll aus und da hat jemand Ahnung vom Fotografieren. Tolles Bild. Machst du das selber?


----------



## Sasse82 (20. März 2017)

Ja, das mache ich selber.
Danke dir! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (25. März 2017)

Und hier kommt der Rest der Bilder:


----------



## mophi (25. März 2017)

Seeehr geil!!!


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. März 2017)

Auf jeden und auch noch das richtige Handy für Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (27. März 2017)

Vermisse mein Chili ... war ein sehr geiles Radl! In der Werkstatt hängt aber schon mein Warden C Rahmen ... denke das wird mich über meinen Kummer hinwegtrösten


----------



## Phil-Joe (28. März 2017)

Denke auch, dass das ein würdiger Ersatz wird.


----------



## warden66 (4. April 2017)

Na dann möchte ich mal in der Liebhaberrunde Hallo sagen und mein lange erwartetes Bike vorstellen.
Weitere Bilder folgen, ein paar Änderungen sind ebenfalls noch geplant.
Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## Goddi8 (4. April 2017)

Black Beauty. Schick


----------



## Sasse82 (4. April 2017)

Wirklich extrem schick. [emoji106]
Understatement pur!


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. April 2017)

Sehr nett ... wo hast du das gute Stück her?

Btw. vertreibt eigentlich tricycles noch Knolly?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (13. April 2017)

@Phil-Joe : Ja, tri-cycles verkauft noch Knolly.


----------



## brownbear (6. Mai 2017)

Nabend, ich bin neu in der "Knolly Knation"  . Hier mein Endorphin 27,5 in L.


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Mai 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 601852 Nabend, ich bin neu in der "Knolly Knation"  . Hier mein Endorphin 27,5 in L.


sieht super aus, hatte im Winter auch überlegt bei CRC ein Endorphin als Schnäppchen zu schießen.

Kannst du das Fahrverhalten beschreiben? Für 130mm FW hinten eher "Staubsauger/Gummikuhartig" oder noch spritzig und agil im Antritt?
Eventuell Vergleich zu nem anderen Rad?


----------



## brownbear (6. Mai 2017)

Ich bin vorher ein 2016er Tyee gefahren. Ich bin heute nur rund 25 KM gefahren und habe ein bisschen mit denn Coil rumgespielt. Es fühlt sich duch das Hinterbausystem definitiv nach mehr als 130 mm an. Ich würde es mit wendig und agil beschreiben. Ich war heute auch auf den harten Stücken nicht langsamer unterwegs als mit dem Tyee und auf verwinkelten Trails schneller.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Mai 2017)

Und vor allem: Sieht das Ding hübsch aus ... mei ...


----------



## mophi (9. Mai 2017)

Moin,
so sah meines vor kurzem aus. Generalüberholung.
Erstaunlich wie gut die Lager noch liefen.
Habe sie dennoch komplett gewechselt. Wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren.
Bis auf ein Lager welches sich recht widerspenstig war,  ging es auch recht geschmeidig.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Mai 2017)

Coolio. Die Wippe im ausgebauten Zustand sieht schon nach Puzzlespiel aus.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. Mai 2017)

Genug Berge gekuckt, los geht's ich will spielen


----------



## Abstrax (12. Mai 2017)

Ready... for downhill!


----------



## Abstrax (12. Mai 2017)

canadian bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, so nach viel testen und Reifen wechseln, denke ich das Endstadium ist erreicht.
Nur solange es keine Magic Mary in 2.6er Breite gibt.
LG


----------



## brownbear (18. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja mal richtig heiss


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Mai 2017)

Uh ja ... richtig geiler Stealth-Bomber!


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Mai 2017)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Simoncrafar (22. Juli 2017)

Ich oute mich nun auch mal als Knolly Besitzer:
Endorphin in L im Trail Aufbau.
Fox 34 mit 150mm,
Shimano SLX 1x11 u XT Bremsen,
Shimano Trail Laufradsatz 25mm Maulweite,
Fat Alberts schlauchlos.

Hier zur Testfahrt im Bikepark Leogang


----------



## Simoncrafar (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## thxelf38 (23. Juli 2017)

Schönes Rad. 
Und wie fährt sichs?


----------



## zet1 (23. Juli 2017)

Farbe und noch mal Farbe ...


----------



## Simoncrafar (23. Juli 2017)

@LemonySnicket:
Rad ist ein gutes Trailbike. Wer selber ohne Lift Höhenmeter sammelt ist hier richtig,
da es gut klettert und Bergauf gute Traktion hat (ich fahre 50mm Vorbau). Rad ist wendig.
Mit den verbauten Laufrad/Reifen gute Beschleunigung. Hatte mal ein Troy, das war bei 
wirklich ruppigen, harten Pisten bergab einen Tick sicherer. Auf geshapten "glatten" 
Bikeparkstrecken / Murmelbahnen bin ich mit meinem Nicolai Ion nicht schneller. Wer 
aber wirklich schnell und hart fährt, wäre wohl mit dem Warden und dem 150er Hinterbau
sicher besser bedient.

Man kann das Rad gut auf seine Ansprüche anpassen. 150 oder 140 Gabel, breite Reifen
oder leichte Reifen, kurzer Vorbau vs langer Vorbau etc...

Das Steuerrohr ist recht kurz, erfordert für meinen Geschmack zu viele Spacer und Lenker mit hohem Rise.
Griffhöhe und Sattelhöhe fahre ich neutral, also gleich hoch. Sitzwinkel real könnte bei massivem Auszug 
der Sattelstütze je nach Rahmengröße sich etwas negativ bemerkbar machen...

Interessant wäre eine Meinung von jemanden zu hören, welcher Endorphin und Warden schon miteinander vergleichen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juli 2017)

Du hast in deinem Avatar-Bild doch ein Tyee, oder? Was kannst du dazu sagen? Hat ja recht gute Referenzen, das Teil.


----------



## brownbear (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch beides gefahren, also erst das Tyee und momentan das Endorphin. Natürlich hat das Tyee ein bisschen mehr Nehmerqualitäten zwecks 30mm mehr Hinterbau, dass Endorphin ist dafür aber um einiges antrittsstärker und auch auf jeder Strecke fahrbar. Ich habe dieses Jahr mit dem Endorphin die Megavalanche mitgemacht und das Rad war nicht überfordert. Ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut.


----------



## Simoncrafar (26. Juli 2017)

@Phil-Joe: ich fahre das Tyee schon 1 Jahr nicht mehr, es ist sicher auch ein gutes Rad. Es hat etwas längere Kettenstreben, da steht man eigentlich gut zentral im Rad. Kann man daher auch gut mit kurzen Vorbau fahren, zumal da bergauf durch die Kettenstreben noch genug "Druck" auf Vorderrad wirkt (trotz kurzem Vorbau), so meine Erinnerung an das Tyee. Gegenüber Endorphin halt nicht so wendig und wie brownbear schreibt ist das Endo viel antrittsstärker. Ich kam mit meinen 90kg nie wirklich mit dem Dämpfer klar, musste mit hohem Luftdruck fahren und der Serien-Tune war vermutlich nicht so passend....

@brownbear: das ist mal ne Ansage mit Endo und Megavalanche ! Was hast du für Gabel u Dämpfer, Reifen? Dein Gewicht? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## brownbear (27. Juli 2017)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> @Phil-Joe: ich fahre das Tyee schon 1 Jahr nicht mehr, es ist sicher auch ein gutes Rad. Es hat etwas längere Kettenstreben, da steht man eigentlich gut zentral im Rad. Kann man daher auch gut mit kurzen Vorbau fahren, zumal da bergauf durch die Kettenstreben noch genug "Druck" auf Vorderrad wirkt (trotz kurzem Vorbau), so meine Erinnerung an das Tyee. Gegenüber Endorphin halt nicht so wendig und wie brownbear schreibt ist das Endo viel antrittsstärker. Ich kam mit meinen 90kg nie wirklich mit dem Dämpfer klar, musste mit hohem Luftdruck fahren und der Serien-Tune war vermutlich nicht so passend....
> 
> @brownbear: das ist mal ne Ansage mit Endo und Megavalanche ! Was hast du für Gabel u Dämpfer, Reifen? Dein Gewicht? Gerne auch per PN.



Ich fahre den den CC Coil IL und die Formula 35, bei der Mega bin ich vorne und hinten die Barone Projekt 2.4 gefahren und ich wiege fahrrertig 75 KG


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Juli 2017)

Ist aber auch mal 'ne amtlich geile Karre!


----------



## zet1 (19. August 2017)

neue Farben eingetroffen ... hier das grün metallic. Sehr schöne Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (21. August 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> neue Farben eingetroffen ... hier das grün metallic. Sehr schöne Farbe



Hi, 
kannst du was zum DVO Topaz sagen? Wie läuft der im Warden?


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. August 2017)

Bleibt dabei ... geile Teile. Aber arg groß der Rahmen oder? Wie groß ist der Kunde? 190cm++? ;-)


----------



## Chris_85 (21. August 2017)

Das dürfte der XL-Rahmen wie bei mir sein. Ich bin 193cm groß...


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. August 2017)

Auch das ein echt tolles Bike! Ich mag die Knöllchen, auch wenn es aktuell einfach nicht ins Budget passt ... Irgendwann.


----------



## flo_ba (21. August 2017)

Dann will ich doch auch nicht weiter hinterm Berg halten mit meinem Aufbau in Team Red 
Ein unglaubliches Bike!


----------



## zet1 (21. August 2017)

Der grüne Warden ist tatsächlich ein XL für einen Kunden über 190. Der DVO topaz läuft perfekt, wird auch in mein eigenes Warden kommen. Da aktuell die 2018 Fox Float DPS Dämpfer noch nicht lieferbar sind, ist das eine mehr als gute Alternative.

Eine Testrunde im Gelände um den Shop zeigt sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten und gute Square Edge Dämpfung des Topaz. So möchte ich es haben. Über die High Speed und Rockgarden Performance werde ich dann in den nächssten Wochen berichten können denke ich, sobald as Tier im Wald gehetzt wurde


----------



## Chris_85 (22. August 2017)

Super, danke dir mal für die Info @zet1


----------



## Bikewurst (24. August 2017)




----------



## Bikewurst (24. August 2017)




----------



## Downhillfaller (24. August 2017)

Perfekt! [emoji108] klasse Bike und spitzen Bilder. 
Mal ne Frage in die Runde, hoffentlich geht das auch ohne Bild,   für mein 2016er Endo was für eine KeFü für 1x11 empfehlt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (30. August 2017)

mein Bild von meinem roten Podium hab ich ja schon gepostet. Hätte aber mal eine frage an die Podium Fahrer. Ich suche für mein Podium eine single crown Gabel mit 170 bis 180mm FW, welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Würde es gerne mal eine Saison als Freerider fahren wollen


----------



## pro-wheels (31. August 2017)

Heute sind die ersten 2018er Rahmen eingetroffen, sehr sehr geil !!!


----------



## fedri-ho (2. September 2017)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Perfekt! [emoji108] klasse Bike und spitzen Bilder.
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, hoffentlich geht das auch ohne Bild,   für mein 2016er Endo was für eine KeFü für 1x11 empfehlt ihr?



Ich hab die an meinem anderen Bike dran.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uer-Genius-Scale-Spark-ab-Modell-2015-p47729/

Dürfte wohl die günstigste KeFü am Markt sein. Passt an die E-Type Befestigung. Fahre mein Endo aber ohne Probleme ohne KeFü. Die Kette ist noch nie runtergefallen.


----------



## vitaminc (3. September 2017)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Heute sind die ersten 2018er Rahmen eingetroffen, sehr sehr geil !!!


Hat sich sonst noch was geändert außer 2 neue Farben dazu nehmen und fertig sind die 2018er Modelle?
Immer noch kein 29"?

Auch wenn Knolly ne kleine Bude ist müssen sie aufpassen nicht den Anschluss zu verpassen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. September 2017)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Ich hab die an meinem anderen Bike dran.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uer-Genius-Scale-Spark-ab-Modell-2015-p47729/
> 
> Dürfte wohl die günstigste KeFü am Markt sein. Passt an die E-Type Befestigung. Fahre mein Endo aber ohne Probleme ohne KeFü. Die Kette ist noch nie runtergefallen.


Hab mich für die OneUp entschieden.  Echt leicht und preislich im Rahmen.  Auf den schnellen Wurzel Trails hab ich die Kette schon mal verloren,  ist ne echte Ausnahme aber voll blöd wenn man dann ins Leere tritt.  Und die 40g Gewicht  sind es mir wert dem vorzubeugen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotixx (6. September 2017)

Bin neu in der Knation ;-)

Vorläufiger Aufbau. Wird die Tage noch einiges getauscht und umgebaut. 
Aber wollte heute unbedingt zumindest mal um die 4-Ecken rollen können. 

Geile Farbe [emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mophi (7. September 2017)

@fedri-ho ich habe die 1-fach Kettenführung DH-SL von bpp. Etwas teurer, aber bislang habe ich es nicht bereut. Allerdings ist die Reibung der Kette am Slider nicht ganz optimal.

@vitaminc noch hat Knolly kein 29er veröffentlicht. Aber auf der Knolly Homepage gibt es schon die Aussage dazu, dass sie eines haben und im Laufe 2018 veröffentlichen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2017)

mophi schrieb:


> noch hat Knolly kein 29er veröffentlicht. Aber auf der Knolly Homepage gibt es schon die Aussage dazu, dass sie eines haben und im Laufe 2018 veröffentlichen.



Wird im mtbr Forum bereits seit über 1 Jahr heiß diskutiert, leider dauert sowas halt bei so nem kleinen Hersteller wie Knolly sehrsehr lange. Ich konnte nicht warten und bin deswegen auf Transition umgestiegen.


----------



## mophi (7. September 2017)

Sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl. 
Würde mir auch gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (16. September 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat sich sonst noch was geändert außer 2 neue Farben dazu nehmen und fertig sind die 2018er Modelle?
> Immer noch kein 29"?
> 
> Auch wenn Knolly ne kleine Bude ist müssen sie aufpassen nicht den Anschluss zu verpassen.


Auch wenn nicht wirklich konkret ist ein 29er in Arbeit
https://www.knollybikes.com/single-post/2017/09/15/The-evolution-continues


----------



## vitaminc (16. September 2017)

das 29er soll im frühling 2018 kommen, vermutlich trailbike


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotixx (16. September 2017)

Heute die erste Tour mit meinem Hulk!
Leider quasi keine technischen Abfahrten. 

Aber das Bile fährt sich super. 
Der Hinterbau ist- soweit bisher beurteilbar, echt klasse. 

Macht Spaß und geht auch gut vorwärts. 

Nur mit der Lenkerposition muss ich noch spielen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. September 2017)

Also die Farbe ist ja echt mal ... gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Aber Knöllchen an sich sind einfach nur geil. ^^


----------



## Chaotixx (18. September 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also die Farbe ist ja echt mal ... gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Aber Knöllchen an sich sind einfach nur geil. ^^



Beim ersten Blick dachte ich auch..

Naja gut....

Aber auf den zweiten gefällt es mir. 
Je nach Lichteinfall geht es von Giftgrün bis hin zu gold-grün. 
Sieht man hier ganz gut..









Aber das RAW-Orange fand ich langweilig..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. September 2017)

Ja die Farben bei der neuen Generation des Warden finde ich nicht mehr so schick wie vorher. Das quasi perl-blau von letzter und vorletzter Generation bleibt für mich die schönste Farbe im Sortiment. Schade, dass die rausgenommen wurde.

Ansonsten ist die neue Farbkombi beim Warden Carbon der Oberwahnsinn. Schwarz mit den orangen Decals ... Knaller! Hat was von Feuerstuhl. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (30. September 2017)

smoki666 schrieb:


> mein Bild von meinem roten Podium hab ich ja schon gepostet. Hätte aber mal eine frage an die Podium Fahrer. Ich suche für mein Podium eine single crown Gabel mit 170 bis 180mm FW, welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Würde es gerne mal eine Saison als Freerider fahren wollen


Ich Fahr meins mit einer 36er und findes geil , fährt sich recht ausgewogen, harmoniert für mich gut zusammen. aber um ehrlich zu sein bin es nie anders gefahren, da das Podium letzten Winter mein Kalula rahmen ersetzt hat und ich was ging übernommen habe.


----------



## Symion_Privat (5. Oktober 2017)

Chilcotin im finalem Aufbau:






Wer Interesse hat, ich brauch was größeres:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1009149-knolly-chilcotin


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Oktober 2017)

Warden am Gardasee. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich wohler fühlt. Das Warden am Gardasee oder ich mich auf dem Warden [emoji56]

Lässt sich übrigens gut tarnen!







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## warden66 (13. Oktober 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Warden am Gardasee. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich wohler fühlt. Das Warden am Gardasee oder ich mich auf dem Warden [emoji56]
> 
> Lässt sich übrigens gut tarnen!
> 
> ...



Na so ein Zufall ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg vom Gardasee. Unsere beiden Wardens hätten sich mal beschnuppern können.
Bin aber im April nochmal am Gardasee, evtl. trifft man sich ja.
LG Markus


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Oktober 2017)

warden66 schrieb:


> Na so ein Zufall ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg vom Gardasee. Unsere beiden Wardens hätten sich mal beschnuppern können.
> Bin aber im April nochmal am Gardasee, evtl. trifft man sich ja.
> LG Markus



Hi Markus,

Na so ein Mist. Für uns geht es morgen Heim. 
Aber ja, April könnte ggf. klappen- wäre cool!

Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben wo du her kommst usw [emoji4]
LG Alex


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simoncrafar (18. Oktober 2017)

Endorphin In L

Ich werde den Rahmen und einige Teile aber jetzt verkaufen, zu finden im bikemarkt


----------



## warden66 (19. Oktober 2017)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Endorphin In L
> 
> Ich werde den Rahmen und einige Teile aber jetzt verkaufen, zu finden im bikemarkt
> Anhang anzeigen 655240


Tolles Bike, welche Reifen sind denn da drauf? LG Markus


----------



## Simoncrafar (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Markus, die Reifen sind 2.3er Maxxis DHF und DHR


----------



## Chris_85 (27. Oktober 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> Der grüne Warden ist tatsächlich ein XL für einen Kunden über 190. Der DVO topaz läuft perfekt, wird auch in mein eigenes Warden kommen. Da aktuell die 2018 Fox Float DPS Dämpfer noch nicht lieferbar sind, ist das eine mehr als gute Alternative.
> 
> Eine Testrunde im Gelände um den Shop zeigt sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten und gute Square Edge Dämpfung des Topaz. So möchte ich es haben. Über die High Speed und Rockgarden Performance werde ich dann in den nächssten Wochen berichten können denke ich, sobald as Tier im Wald gehetzt wurde



Hi,
kannst du inzwischen schon was zum Topaz sagen?


----------



## zet1 (1. November 2017)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du inzwischen schon was zum Topaz sagen?


Was soll ich sagen, das Ding läuft und läuft, problemlos, und immer noch sehr zufrieden damit, kann ihn nur empfehlen, macht das Fahrwek wirklich supersensibel und auch im Groben nicht überfordert.

Vorne werde ich nun mal die neuen Dvo Beryl probieren, die sollen ja dasselbe Innenleben wie die teureren Diamond haben, nur weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten aussen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (1. November 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Aber das RAW-Orange fand ich langweilig..
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk








findest du? Mir gefällts sehr gut


----------



## Chaotixx (1. November 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> findest du? Mir gefällts sehr gut



Okay, überzeugt..
Ich habe meine alten Teile übernommen, da hatte orange nicht gepasst. Wobei das Grün auch nicht 100% zu den rot passt..

Aber wenn ich drauf sitze sehr ich’s rot nicht [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jumibrei (2. November 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> findest du? Mir gefällts sehr gut


Ich finde das schaut super aus! Tolle Farbkombi mit den Komponenten.


----------



## Chris_85 (3. November 2017)

zet1 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, das Ding läuft und läuft, problemlos, und immer noch sehr zufrieden damit, kann ihn nur empfehlen, macht das Fahrwek wirklich supersensibel und auch im Groben nicht überfordert.
> 
> Vorne werde ich nun mal die neuen Dvo Beryl probieren, die sollen ja dasselbe Innenleben wie die teureren Diamond haben, nur weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten aussen...



Das hört sich super an. Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## warden66 (25. November 2017)

Mein Neuzugang......


----------



## warden66 (27. November 2017)

Warten auf den ersten Ausritt .....


----------



## fehlfokus (27. November 2017)

Sind das beides 2.6er Reifen?


----------



## warden66 (27. November 2017)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Sind das beides 2.6er Reifen?


Ja sind 2.6er


----------



## fehlfokus (27. November 2017)

Mudguard passt nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (27. November 2017)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Mudguard passt nicht mehr, oder?


Hab ihn gerade montiert, passt noch.


----------



## zet1 (15. Dezember 2017)

Carbon Warden custom AUfbau.. wurde Bike of The Day... sehr schön. Danke


----------



## Jogi1968 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, der Grundstock für mein Projekt 2018 ist da! Ich hoffe, dass ich bis März fertig bin ( kostet halt alles Geld).

PS: Nochmal vielen Dank an Stefan und Wolfgang von Tri-Cycles für die top Beratung!


----------



## warden66 (17. Dezember 2017)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676382 Hallo zusammen, der Grundstock für mein Projekt 2018 ist da! Ich hoffe, dass ich bis März fertig bin ( kostet halt alles Geld).
> 
> PS: Nochmal vielen Dank an Stefan und Wolfgang von Tri-Cycles für die top Beratung!


Fröhliche Weihnachten und eine genussvolle Montagezeit.
Da hast Dir ein schickes Geschenk gemacht.


----------



## grazer21 (18. Dezember 2017)

Meine neue Waffeeinfach Geil!!!


----------



## Goddi8 (18. Dezember 2017)

Schickes Vogelnest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (18. Dezember 2017)

Meinen Glückwunsch, tolles Gerät!
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin kocht da ein Bisschen Neid in mir hoch. 
Aber nein, es ist noch nicht an der Zeit mein Chilcotin abzulösen. 

Allerdings könnte es nächstes Jahr evtl. n zweites Knolly werden, ich bin gespannt wie das neue 29er Trail Bike wird.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2017)

Geiles Rad !


----------



## Chris_85 (19. Dezember 2017)

Kurze Frage an die DVO Topaz Besitzer und Warden-Fahrer: 
Was für Buchsen habt ihr denn für den Topaz genommen?
Habt ihr die Buchsen von DVO genommen? Aber die gibt es lt. Homepage (http://www.dvosuspension.com/product/rear-shock-mounting-hardware/) ja gar nicht in der Breite 21,8mm...
Oder passen in den Topaz mit den vorhandenen Bushings auch die FOX-Buchsen?


----------



## hulster (19. Dezember 2017)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die DVO Topaz Besitzer und Warden-Fahrer:
> Was für Buchsen habt ihr denn für den Topaz genommen?
> Habt ihr die Buchsen von DVO genommen? Aber die gibt es lt. Homepage (http://www.dvosuspension.com/product/rear-shock-mounting-hardware/) ja gar nicht in der Breite 21,8mm...
> Oder passen in den Topaz mit den vorhandenen Bushings auch die FOX-Buchsen?



Ich würde dir empfehlen, die neuen DVO Bushings zu nehmen. Die Konstruktion ist die Gleiche wie Racing Bros nur auf Basis von Igus Kunstoff.
Racing Bros habe ich in einem Rad und hab noch nie so saubere Buchsen geshen. Weiterer Vorteil - du brauchst kein Einpress/Ausdrück Werkzeug mehr. Dieses Dichtungskonzept und die die 2-geteilte Buchse ist einfach genial.
Wenn du bei DVO mit den Massen nicht fündig wirst, schau bei Racing Bros.


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich verwende in meinem Chilcotin Huber Bushings und die dazu passenden Gleitlager. Der Stephan dreht sie dir auf Maß zu.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fehlfokus (19. Dezember 2017)

Fahre im Warden ebenfalls Huber Bushings, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hab am Warden auch die bushings von Huber. Auch an anderen Rädern schon gehabt oder hab sie noch. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung


----------



## mophi (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe die Buchsen aus meinem Fox Dämpfer übernommen.


----------



## Chris_85 (20. Dezember 2017)

@hulster @Sasse82 @fehlfokus @Goddi8 
Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde mir ebenfalls die Huber-Buchsen bestellen.


----------



## hulster (20. Dezember 2017)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> @hulster @Sasse82 @fehlfokus @Goddi8
> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich werde mir ebenfalls die Huber-Buchsen bestellen.



Hab die Huber-Buchsen auch an einem Rad. Leider sind die nicht gedichtet und du brauchst Werkzeug. für mich mittlerweile nicht mehr Stand der Technik und nur sinnvoll, wenn man ein spezielles Buchsenmaß benötigt, was es sonst nicht mehr gibt. Sie sind gut - ohne Frage. Aber brauchen Pflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (20. Dezember 2017)

@hulster Was meinst du mit "gedichtet"? Ich hoffe nicht die kleinen Gummiringe, welche bei den neuen zweiteiligen Fox Gleitlagern dazwischen geschoben werden? Bei mir haben diese Fox Gleitlager genau einen Monat überlebt, bis sie Spiel hatten. Die Huberbuchsen bin ich bisher 4 Monate ohne erkennbaren Verschleiß gefahren. Das Einpressen ist ein Kinderspiel, wer eine Mutter auf eine Schraube drehen kann hat es geschafft  .


----------



## hulster (20. Dezember 2017)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> @hulster Was meinst du mit "gedichtet"? Ich hoffe nicht die kleinen Gummiringe, welche bei den neuen zweiteiligen Fox Gleitlagern dazwischen geschoben werden? Bei mir haben diese Fox Gleitlager genau einen Monat überlebt, bis sie Spiel hatten. Die Huberbuchsen bin ich bisher 4 Monate ohne erkennbaren Verschleiß gefahren. Das Einpressen ist ein Kinderspiel, wer eine Mutter auf eine Schraube drehen kann hat es geschafft  .



Doch - die O-Ringe. Bei DVO und Racing Bros ist Außen in dem Kunstoffring ne Nut in der der O-Ring einliegt. Der wird durch die Abstandshalter leicht gequetscht und dichtet gegen die Buchse ab. Funktioniert und hält. Wie das bei Fox gemacht ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Die Huber-Buchsen sind super - ohne Frage. Aber es kommt definitiv Dreck rein und wenn man darauf nicht achtet dann dadurch mehr Verschleiß. Das Buchsen Ein-/Ausdrücken ist mit dem Huber-Werkzeug kein Problem. Aber trotzdem mehr Arbeit.
Fürs reinigen muss man jedesmal Aufnahme auseinander nehmen. Wenn ich Zeit sparen kann, fahr ich lieber. Teuerer sind die Dinger auch nicht.


----------



## Goddi8 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hmm, ich will das nicht anzweifeln aber ich hatte noch kein Dreck an den Huberbuchsen an mittlerweile dem 4. Rad. Also nicht auf oder an der Buchse an sich. Außen schon, also Übergang Hülse zum Dämpferauge, aber das war noch nie ein Problem


----------



## nopeiler (23. Dezember 2017)

meine neues Spielzeug:
(Ich habe leider nur ein schlechtes Handy Bild. Auf dem Bild kommen die Farben gar nicht so toll rüber)


----------



## Chris_85 (23. Dezember 2017)

Sehr Schick das Warden!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Dezember 2017)

Bis auf den gruseligen Zählerkasten im Hintergrund top [emoji106]


----------



## Jogi1968 (25. Dezember 2017)

nopeiler schrieb:


> meine neues Spielzeug:
> (Ich habe leider nur ein schlechtes Handy Bild. Auf dem Bild kommen die Farben gar nicht so toll rüber)



Hallo und guten Morgen, kannst du bitte mal 2 Fotos machen? Lenkerbereich von vorne und hinten - bin noch auf der Suche nach Möglichkeit für meinen Aufbau. LG


----------



## nopeiler (26. Dezember 2017)

Hier sind die Bilder. Für mehr hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Der Weihnachtsstreß läßt grüßen.

Die Lenker - Griffe Kombination ist aber schon sehr grenzwertig. Die Griffe passen kaum auf den Lenker.


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Dezember 2017)

Der Aufseher musste heute mal auf der Schießbahn nach dem Rechten sehn




@zet1 der Aufkleber leider nur in dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (2. Januar 2018)

schön geworden! Custom LAckierung an Gabel? Wow!


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Januar 2018)

So halb custom. Die gab's an einer Radon Team Replica zu kaufen. Farbe passt zufällig exakt


----------



## Chris_85 (5. Januar 2018)

Heute Abend wird geschraubt


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Januar 2018)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird geschraubt


Viel Spaß! 
Den habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten auch meinem Chili gegönnt.


----------



## Jogi1968 (11. Januar 2018)

So die ersten Teile sind da!


----------



## zet1 (12. Januar 2018)

Der Hope Lenker schaut dem Truvativ Boobar verdammt ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (12. Januar 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Der Hope Lenker schaut dem Truvativ Boobar verdammt ähnlich



Ja, sieht so aus. Bin sehr gespannt wir er so im Betrieb auf der Strecke ist.


----------



## Adam1987 (22. Januar 2018)

Dann meld ich mir hier auch mal mit meinem Warden:





Besonderheiten:
Work-Components -1,5grad Steuersatz
Shigura Bremse


----------



## zet1 (23. Januar 2018)

Nice ... Viel Glück mit deinem CCDB


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Januar 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Nice ... Viel Glück mit deinem CCDB



Ich hab schon gelesen das du viel Ärger mit den CC Dämpfern hattest. Ich persönlich hab schon diverse CCDB Air, CCDB Coils und einen Inline besessen und nie probleme damit gehabt.

Ich finde er passt er auch sehr gut zum Hinterbau des Warden. Hab einen RockShox Vivid Coil, Air und einen DVO Topaz im Warden ausprobiert. Der Vivid Coil war ganz ok, aber kam nicht an die performance des CCDB ran. Mit dem DVO Topaz wurde ich gar nicht warm, trotz aller verbauter Spacer baute er mir nicht genug progression auf und konnte nie die Traktion des CCDB generieren.

Im CCDB fahre ich das Buehler Setup mit einem großen Volumenspacer und der Non-XV Luftkammer. Damit hab ich dieses Bottomles Gefühl welches sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg anfühlt, aber es ist immernoch poppig genug und animiert zum faxen machen aufm trail.

Garett Buehler's set-up:
Optimal sag: 33%
Low Speed Compression:  8 clicks
High Speed Compression: 2 turns
Low Speed Rebound: 10 clicks
High Speed Rebound: 3 turns


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Januar 2018)

Ich würde Cosmic Sports mit meinem CCDB am liebsten links und rechts eine klatschen.
Der ist jetzt zum dritten Mal seit Juni defekt und ich bin dieses Jahr leider wirklich nicht viel zum Fahren geokmmen. Das erste Mal war er nach drei Wochen defekt und als er nach zwei Wochen wiederkam hatten sie die Werkzeugaufnahme an der Luftkammer total vergnaddelt.
Das Luftkammer- und Dichtungsupgrade haben sie mir auch nicht angeboten, habe ich leider zu spät von gehört. Damit wäre mir eventuell der diesmalige Defekt erspart geblieben.

Dann hatte ich nochmal eine Geschichte mit denen als meine Marzocchi 350 Riefen in den Standrohren bekam. Da hatten sie die Gabel über einen Monat bei sich liegen und auf der zweiten Ausfahrt nach dem Service ist die Verschraubung der Luftkammer einfach mit einem Lauten Knall abgeplatzt und ich hatte glücklicherweise einen Oberkörperprotektor an. Da bin ich dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit einem blauen Fleck davon gekommen.

Darüber hinaus bekam sowohl mein CCDB Coil, als auch der DB Inline verdammt schnell Buchsenspiel? Irgendwie musste ich an den Dingern wenn ich viel gefahren bin alle zwei Monate die Gleitlager erneuern...

Die Performance ist aber sehr gut, keine Frage.


----------



## mophi (23. Januar 2018)

@Adam1987 hattest du beim DVO Topaz auch Token in der Negativluftkammer?


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Januar 2018)

mophi schrieb:


> @Adam1987 hattest du beim DVO Topaz auch Token in der Negativluftkammer?



Ich hatte einen spacer in der neg. kammer drin. Wie gesagt, irgendwie wurde ich nicht warm mit dem Dämpfer. Soll nicht heißen das er schlecht ist, wird wahrscheinlich auch nen ganzes Stück persönliche vorliebe sein.


----------



## mophi (23. Januar 2018)

Alles klar.
Ja, ich habe den Topaz auch im Warden. Bin sehr happy damit.
Aber wie du sagst, das ist natürlich immer viel persönliches empfinden.


----------



## DerohneName (3. Februar 2018)

Bei mir kam diese Woche mein Rahmen an- mein jahrelanger Traum ein Knolly zu besitzen ist nun durchs Grassroots-Program endlich wahr geworden!

Die Farbe schaut auf den Fotos leider viel dünklee aus als sie ist- auch die tiefe der Farbe ist unglaublich


----------



## Goddi8 (3. Februar 2018)

Da bin ich gespannt auf das Gesamtkonzept. Tolle Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (3. Februar 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt auf das Gesamtkonzept. Tolle Farbe!


Lila Hope Naben und Lila Lenker ist mal geplant- vielleicht auch lila Pedale- bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher

Fehlt nur noch das Geld


----------



## ThorSU (4. Februar 2018)

So auch sehr stolzer Besitzer vom Knöllchen 

Fühlt sich echt gut an!

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## DerohneName (4. Februar 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> So auch sehr stolzer Besitzer vom Knöllchen
> 
> Fühlt sich echt gut an!
> 
> ...



Die Farbe ist super... bin gespannt auf den Hinterbau- man hört nur gutes


----------



## zet1 (5. Februar 2018)

... hmm... diese riesigen Mudguards stören wohl ein wenig das Bild.. aber ist Geschmackssache 

Ich würde wahrscheinlich das Gabeldekor und das der Felgen auch in demselben Gelb wie am Rahmen tunen... ebenso Geschmackssache.

Viel Spass mit deinem gerät jedenfalls !


----------



## ThorSU (5. Februar 2018)

Ja, die Farbe ist echt super. 
Passt zu unseren 2 Subis Impreza. 
Muss ich also den Fahrradhalter fürs Dach mal montieren. 

Und die Mudguards, tja bei dem Wetter hier, was soll man machen wenn man Türchen fährt....immer nur im Schlamm....

LG


----------



## Adam1987 (5. Februar 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Ja, die Farbe ist echt super.
> Passt zu unseren 2 Subis Impreza.
> Muss ich also den Fahrradhalter fürs Dach mal montieren.
> 
> ...



Vorne Mudguard ja...aber der hintere hat doch nur die Funktion das Bike zu entstellen.


----------



## ThorSU (5. Februar 2018)

Ok, wenn’s nix bringt, kommen die hinteren wieder ab!
Aber da behalte ich mir einen Test vor. 
Der Jun. findet das auch blöd. 

Hoffe am Mittwoch weiß ich mehr, nach der nächsten Tour.


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Februar 2018)

Ohne Umwerfer brauchst du den hinten eigentlich nicht.
Bei meinem Chilcotin mit 2x10 musste ich aber was machen, da der Umwerfer direkt in der Schusslinie ist. Hab mir dann ein Stück Schlauch mit Kabelbindern hin gespannt. Sieht Kacke aus hilft aber.


----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

Ein Bild in der Sonne- der Aufbau wird jetzt dann beginnen. Da kommt die Farbe halbwegs gut rüber
Wird mit Stahlgabel aufgebaut und mit Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2018)

Mit Stahlgabel ?


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe du meinst damit eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder. Ein Delirium mit Starrgabel aus Stahl stelle ich mir etwas seltsam vor. Quasi ein Hardtail im Rückwärts Gang.


----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit Stahlgabel ?


Lol ich meinte  natürlich Stahlfeder


----------



## ThorSU (5. Februar 2018)

Farbe ist aber auch Hammer!
Nicht immer nur grau, schwarz, weiß....
Cool


----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Farbe ist aber auch Hammer!
> Nicht immer nur grau, schwarz, weiß....
> Cool


Ja die dunkeln Farben kann ich gar nicht mehr sehen- der ganze Carbon Einheitsbrei
Freund von mir baut sich gerade genau den gleichen Rahmen auf, nur mit 188mm hinten und wsl. mit Doppelbrücke


----------



## ThorSU (5. Februar 2018)

Hi, Hi,
schreit nach Knöllchen-Klub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Hi, Hi,
> schreit nach Knöllchen-Klub.


Sind beide Grassroots- Sponsored


----------



## ThorSU (5. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Sind beide Grassroots- Sponsored



Ich 45 jung, dynamisch, erfolglos....
Suche auch noch nen Sponsor....


----------



## Oldskul (5. Februar 2018)

extremst geile farbe! der lack ist aber recht sensibel ... empfehle dir den rahmen an den neuralgischen stellen zu folieren. dämpfer kannst mMn in die "slack" position wechseln. ist bergauf völlig unproblematisch (bei mir mit 180er gabel).

viel spaß damit


----------



## DerohneName (5. Februar 2018)

Keine Sorge- den Rahmen werde ich fast konplett mit Lackschutzfolie zukleistern  

Danke- den werde ich haben, vor allem mal ein langes Bike.... kanns kaum erwarten bis die Bikeparks aufmachen


----------



## Jogi1968 (17. Februar 2018)

So, heute mit Hilfe die Gabel verbaut! Felgen sind heute auch fertig geworden (DT SWISS mit Chris King). Also noch ein paar Arbeitsstunden am Montag und mein Traum ist fertig!


----------



## fehlfokus (17. Februar 2018)

High End, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Adam1987 (17. Februar 2018)

Neuer Vorderreifen und ordentlich Mutterboden aus'm Wald.


----------



## DerohneName (18. Februar 2018)

Schöne Wardens!

Fährt jemand von euch nen Push 11-6? 
Bin grad am überlegen ihn mir zuzulegen- allerdings halt nicht allzu billig aber hätte dann 2 Dämpfer in einem.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2018)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo und ob man in Niedersachsen ein Warden in XL probefahren kann am besten Raum Braunschweig/Hannover? Kann aber auch bischen weiter weg sein. Händler sind ja leider rar.


----------



## mophi (18. Februar 2018)

Mal ein neues Foto von meinem Warden. Waren heute zusammen im Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (20. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Schöne Wardens!
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch nen Push 11-6?
> Bin grad am überlegen ihn mir zuzulegen- allerdings halt nicht allzu billig aber hätte dann 2 Dämpfer in einem.



Wollen wir immer schon verbauen und testen,  aber was uns abschreckt ist das teure und langwierige abwickeln im Problemfall bzw Service mit USA...


----------



## DerohneName (20. Februar 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Wollen wir immer schon verbauen und testen,  aber was uns abschreckt ist das teure und langwierige abwickeln im Problemfall bzw Service mit USA...


Habe vorher mit Push email-Austausch gehabt. Sie meinten dass TF- Tuning den Service macht (falls ich das richtig verstanden habe).
Aber zur Änderung muss er sicher auch in die USA. 
Vlt riskiere ich es einfach


----------



## Oldskul (20. Februar 2018)

Auf TF UK wollte ich auch schon hinweisen ... die sind üblicherweise auf Zack. Gehe außerdem davon aus, dass die in der Lage sind die Push Dämpfer auch hier in der alten Welt zu ändern/neu zu konfigurieren (notfalls mit Teilelieferung aus USA).


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Push in die USA muss. Das macht doch alles TF in UK.


----------



## DerohneName (20. Februar 2018)

Das Ändern sollte ja nicht oft passieren- möchte nen DH Modus und nen Jump/Flowtrail Modus- dann kann ich im Bikepark einfach für die jeweiligen Strecken den Hebel umlegen  

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Geld dafür 

Wenn jemand Interesse an meinem CCDB Coil CS hat- er ist unter meinen Anzeigen im Bikemarkt


----------



## DerohneName (20. Februar 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Push in die USA muss. Das macht doch alles TF in UK.


Ja meinten die Jungs bei Push auch- muss echt sagen dass die sehr freundlich dort sind und schnell antworten!


----------



## Jogi1968 (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen, ich habe mein Projekt 2018 heute abgeschlossen.

Morgen mach ich die erste Große Testfahrt


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Februar 2018)

Das neue Fugitive würde mich sehr reizen


----------



## ThorSU (24. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!!

Woher kommst du?

LG
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (25. Februar 2018)

Hier mal mein Warden.
Änderungen:
Neuer Dämpfer - DVO Topaz
Neue Pedale - HT Components T1 Enduro
Neuer Lenker - RF SIXC 35
Neu Hintere Felge, nach dem ich meine letzte geschrottet hab - Spank Spike 35


----------



## fedri-ho (25. Februar 2018)

Artgerechte Endorphin Freilandhaltung ... bei gefühlten -15 GradC.


----------



## Adam1987 (23. März 2018)

Viel zu wenig los hier...

Wetter ist grausam, keine Besserung in sicht. Neuer Dämpfer lässt noch auf sich warten, am Wochenende die gefühlt 850. Schlammschlacht.

und... aus meinem Warden wächst ein Groot


----------



## ThorSU (23. März 2018)

Ist ja schon lustig, mit dem Groot!

Aber auch sehr traurig mit dem Wetter!

Ich fahre ja MTB erst seit Nov. 2017 - aber bei dem Wetter kann man schon Depressionen bekommen. 
Und das arme Material....

Ich wär für ein schönes warmes, trockenes Restjahr!


----------



## DerohneName (23. März 2018)

Momentan kein Geld für mein Deli  
bisher noch nix weiter gegangen. 

Was für nen Dämpfer kommt neu? Evtl. ein Push?


----------



## Adam1987 (23. März 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Momentan kein Geld für mein Deli
> bisher noch nix weiter gegangen.
> 
> Was für nen Dämpfer kommt neu? Evtl. ein Push?



Push wäre schön, mir aber zu teuer. Kommt nen CCDB Inline Coil rein mit Valt Feder. Ist nur nen paar Gramm schwerer als der Air und Stahlfeder ist einfach geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (23. März 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Push wäre schön, mir aber zu teuer. Kommt nen CCDB Inline Coil rein mit Valt Feder. Ist nur nen paar Gramm schwerer als der Air und Stahlfeder ist einfach geil.



IL Coil geht sicher sahnig- die paar Gramm mehr sind die Performance immer wert

Push bin ich noch am überlegen- der geht ist sicher Weltklasse aber halt stolzer Preis. Aber immerhin 2 Grundsetups in einem- meine Idee waren 1 Setup für DH- Trails ala Planai und eins für flowige Trails mit Sprüngen.


----------



## Goddi8 (23. März 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Push wäre schön, mir aber zu teuer. Kommt nen CCDB Inline Coil rein mit Valt Feder. Ist nur nen paar Gramm schwerer als der Air und Stahlfeder ist einfach geil.


Sehr gute Wahl. Anstelle der Valt eine Feder von SAR. Hast ein wenig mehr Auswahl und ein bisschen leichter ist sie auch.


----------



## schneckerias (25. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mal gerne ein Delirium Probe fahren, hat mir da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## DerohneName (25. März 2018)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde mal gerne ein Delirium Probe fahren, hat mir da jemand einen Tip?


Von wo bist du denn?


----------



## schneckerias (25. März 2018)

Nähe Stuttgart


----------



## oudiaou (12. April 2018)

Super Interview mit Noel, dem Knolly Gründer, auf nsmb:

https://nsmb.com/articles/knolly-founder-noel-buckley-interview/


----------



## DerohneName (12. April 2018)

Der Aufbau hat begonnen  

Was kommt:
-Push 11-6
-Hope 4 Naben Orange , Felgen noch nicht sicher


-Chromag Lenker und Pedale 
-Komplett XT Antrieb
-Saint Bremsen

Sattelstütze noch unsicher sowie Vorbau (aber wsl auch Chromag)

Wert gelegt auf kein Sram Zeugs sowie Herstellung nicht in Asien (beim Antrieb leider schwer) sondern Nordamerika Europa (wsl kommen Renthal Griffe etc)

Kanns kaum erwarten das Ding dannn endlich zu fahren


----------



## Adam1987 (12. April 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Der Aufbau hat begonnen
> 
> Was kommt:
> -Push 11-6
> ...



Sehr geil...

Bei den Griffen kann ich dir die Chromag Squarewave XL empfehlen. Ich fahre das komplette Cockpit von Chromag (Fubar, Ranger und Squarewave) siegt top aus, funktioniert top und passt perfekt zu Knolly.

Wenn du kein Shimano willst dann nimm lieber ne Sunrace 11-46 Kassette. Schaltperformance wie bei Shimano allerdings in schwarz und die bessere Abstufung.


----------



## DerohneName (12. April 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sehr geil...
> 
> Bei den Griffen kann ich dir die Chromag Squarewave XL empfehlen. Ich fahre das komplette Cockpit von Chromag (Fubar, Ranger und Squarewave) siegt top aus, funktioniert top und passt perfekt zu Knolly.
> 
> Wenn du kein Shimano willst dann nimm lieber ne Sunrace 11-46 Kassette. Schaltperformance wie bei Shimano allerdings in schwarz und die bessere Abstufung.



Danke- ja Chromag Fubar Lenker und Vorbau habe ich bestellt 

Griffe gabs von Renthal ganz weiche- wollte die mal ausprobieren 

Sunrace habe ich am Hardtail- habe mir das Antriebsset mitn11-42 mal bestellt- mehr werde ich nicht benötigen  

Danke!


----------



## Adam1987 (12. Mai 2018)

Kleiner Schnappschuss nach der heutigen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (13. Mai 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Danke- ja Chromag Fubar Lenker und Vorbau habe ich bestellt
> 
> Griffe gabs von Renthal ganz weiche- wollte die mal ausprobieren
> 
> ...



Achtung bei chromag. Die Lenker haben fast alle 8 Grad backsweep nur... Ich zb komm damit nicht zurecht. Bekomme immer Fingerprobleme zb..  Daher vorher auch evtl auf das achten vor dem Kauf. 

Generell sind Griffe und Lenker mittlerweile fast so zum probieren wie Sättel...  So viele verschiedene geometrische und technische Unterschiede...


----------



## DerohneName (13. Mai 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Achtung bei chromag. Die Lenker haben fast alle 8 Grad backsweep nur... Ich zb komm damit nicht zurecht. Bekomme immer Fingerprobleme zb..  Daher vorher auch evtl auf das achten vor dem Kauf.
> 
> Generell sind Griffe und Lenker mittlerweile fast so zum probieren wie Sättel...  So viele verschiedene geometrische und technische Unterschiede...


Meine letzten Lenker hatten glaub ich alle 8 Grad BW 

Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht wieso ich so schnell Blasen auf der Handinnenfläche bekomme- irgendwie muss es am Lenker liegen.... früher nicht gehabt/ so stark. 

Welchen Lenker empfiehlst du?


----------



## Oldskul (13. Mai 2018)

Ich komme immer wieder auf Deity Lenker zurück ... irgendwas machen die, was für mich gut passt. mW haben die 9* sweep.


----------



## zet1 (14. Mai 2018)

Deity und viele andere Hersteller wie Superstar, Reverse, Conway, Xlc, Octane One Ns Bikes lassen die Lenker im selben Werk ursprünglich fertigen, die Hope Alu lenker sind zb auch Truvativ Boobars meine ich zu erkennen 

Ich habe mit dem richtigen Handschuh alle Blasen wegbekommen. Diesen gibt es aber leider nicht mehr, war der Gore Freeride, der hatte gut Gelpolster an der RICHTIGEN! Stelle.

Sonst wie gesagt auch die Griffe probieren und mit dem pasenden Backsweep des Lenkers probieren.

Spank oder Chromag sind mir anscheinend zu gerade...


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Mai 2018)

Alternativ mal über einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep nachdenken ... den werde ich persönlich wohl erst kommendes Jahr in der Beschaffung durchbekommen aber dann wird es bestimmt. Bspw. Syntace Vector Carbon High 35 12°. Mit 12° aber mit 20mm Rise gibt es ihn auch in Alu. Alternativ wäre auch der SQ Lab 30X 12° in High Rise möglich, der ist sogar günstiger als der Syntace ... Aber immer noch sehr teuer, wie ich finde. In Kombination mit einem Syntace-Lenker half mir damals übrigens auch der Griff von Syntace, der übrigens auch tollen Grip und Dämpfung hat ... und ja ich weiß ... bin vielleicht ein wenig Syntace Fanboy ... aber leider ist das Zeug auch verdammt gut.


----------



## ThorSU (14. Mai 2018)

Wer weiß denn aus was für Teilen die Klemmung an der HA besteht?
Normteile / Schraube Mutter?

Falls keine Normteile, wo bekomme ich die Teile?

Meine sind wech...

LG
Thorsten


----------



## zet1 (14. Mai 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729227
> 
> Wer weiß denn aus was für Teilen die Klemmung an der HA besteht?
> Normteile / Schraube Mutter?
> ...


Was brauchst du? Die Steckachse oder die Klemmschraube?

Die Klemmschrauben haben wir zb lagernd, Steckachsen auf Bestellung auch in einer Woche da normalerweise... einfach eine Email senden zb...


----------



## DerohneName (14. Mai 2018)

Den Sqlab/ Syntace Lenker mit 12Grad finde ich auch sehr interessant. 

Griffe habe ich jetzt Chromag- die sind schön weich sowie Renthal Ultra Tacky kommen diese Woche.

Ich schwitze leider wie Sau immer im Bikepark mit Montur- da bilden sich schnell Blasen wenn die Haut weich ist.

Vlt mal wieder den Lenker auf 760-770mm kürzen- damals am DHler war auch ein 760 drauf... hat gut gepasst.

Ich werde mich weiter durchprobieren  

Vlt liegt’s auch an den Shimano Hebeln- bei den Formulas/ Avid hatte ich das nie- die haben nen größeren Hebel. 
Vlt mal die Cura irgendwo austesten


----------



## DerohneName (14. Mai 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Alternativ mal über einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep nachdenken ... den werde ich persönlich wohl erst kommendes Jahr in der Beschaffung durchbekommen aber dann wird es bestimmt. Bspw. Syntace Vector Carbon High 35 12°. Mit 12° aber mit 20mm Rise gibt es ihn auch in Alu. Alternativ wäre auch der SQ Lab 30X 12° in High Rise möglich, der ist sogar günstiger als der Syntace ... Aber immer noch sehr teuer, wie ich finde. In Kombination mit einem Syntace-Lenker half mir damals übrigens auch der Griff von Syntace, der übrigens auch tollen Grip und Dämpfung hat ... und ja ich weiß ... bin vielleicht ein wenig Syntace Fanboy ... aber leider ist das Zeug auch verdammt gut.


Die Alu-Lenker kosten alle um die 80€... hatte auch letzte Bikepark Saison Ellbogenprobleme manchmal- wsl war der Lenker dumm eingestellt. 

Aber die 12Grad scheinen extrem Sinn zu machen- Bankdrücken geht ja auch extrem auf die Ellbogen wenn man weit greift und die Ellbogen nicht nach innen zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Mai 2018)

Ich persönlich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass ich mit den 12°, die ich ursprünglich damals auf dem Stumpy hatte (Syntace VRO mit 12° VRO-Bar) in Kombination mit dem Syntace Moto Grip quasi keinerlei Probleme mit den Händen hatte, selbst auf längeren Touren. Nichtsdestotrotz geht nichts über probieren. Die Ergonomie kann bei jemand anderem auch völlig anders sein.


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, heute kein Foto sondern ein kleiner Hilferuf.
Hat noch jemand zwei doppelte Kabelführungen vom Warden über? Die untere Hälfte habe ich noch, die obere leider nicht mehr


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Mai 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute kein Foto sondern ein kleiner Hilferuf.
> Hat noch jemand zwei doppelte Kabelführungen vom Warden über? Die untere Hälfte habe ich noch, die obere leider nicht mehr


https://shop.knollybikes.com/products/cable-guide-double-line-bolt-on sowas?


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Mai 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://shop.knollybikes.com/products/cable-guide-double-line-bolt-on sowas?


Ja, genau. Der Deckel, also der obere Teil mit der Senkung, würde mir sogar reichen


----------



## zet1 (16. Mai 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Der Deckel, also der obere Teil mit der Senkung, würde mir sogar reichen


Sollten wir alles lagernd haben... Schreib und ein email gerne.  Danke 
Bikeinsel.com


----------



## lhampe (1. Juni 2018)

Den Regentag zum Bremsenupdate genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorSU (1. Juni 2018)

Mal nach Winterberg ausgeführt


----------



## ThorSU (5. Juni 2018)

lhampe schrieb:


> Den Regentag zum Bremsenupdate genutzt



Hallo
wenn man fragen darf: welche Bremsen sind das?
Magura 7er?

LG
Thorsten

P.S. Ich denke vorne meine 180er Guide R könnte was schöner zu dosieren sein!


----------



## DerohneName (5. Juni 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Hallo
> wenn man fragen darf: welche Bremsen sind das?
> Magura 7er?
> 
> ...


Ich werde mir ne Formula Cura zulegen- werde berichten wie die zu Dosieren ist.
Magura und Shimano sind mir zu bissig - Hope ist halt Dosierbarkeits-Master


----------



## DerohneName (8. Juni 2018)

So hoffe nächste Woche kommt dann noch meine Formula Cura dann bin ich fertig.
Dämpfer und Tubeless mache ich heute.


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juni 2018)

Neue Forke


----------



## DerohneName (21. Juni 2018)

Ich bin nun fertig.... Absolute Endstufe bis evtl eine gute 180mm Stahlgabel auf den Markt kommt... Bis dahin bleibt meine Vengeance mein Favorit. 

Mit dem 11-6 fährt es sich unvergleichlich.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2018)

Geiles, individuelles Rad.


----------



## ThorSU (22. Juni 2018)

Träumchen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## DerohneName (22. Juni 2018)

Danke 

Fährt sich bisher echt besser als alles andere- nächste Woche hoffentlich auf der Planai auf Herz und Nieren testen


----------



## DerohneName (12. August 2018)

Mal wieder meins...demnächst kommt ne Metric rein.... Bei der Gabekbrücke der Vengeance sind etwa 3-4mm nur Platz ... Das macht mir richtig Sorgen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (13. August 2018)

Hi tolles Delirium, ich würde mir gerne den Push 11-6 zulegen. Kannst mir mal ein Feedback geben wie er sich fährt bzw. wie sich das Bike anfühlt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2018)

Aaallso... Du hast ja 2 Valve Settings... Meiner ist Downhill und Trail/Climb. 

Zu den Einstellern: Du merkst eigentlich jeden Klick an HSC und LSC und hast eine wirklich weiten Einstellbereich... Im Trailmodus bekomm ich den wirklich sehr sehr hart um rauszufahren. 

Bergauffahren: Hinterbau klebt am Boden.. Noch mehr als mit nem.CCDB Coil... Bei Wurzeln versetzt und springt nix... Einfach Vortrieb.. also Knolly 4x4 und der Dämpfer sind echt super. 

Bergab: Bisher meist im Trailmodus gefahren. 
Im DH Modus wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und der Hinterbau saugt sich dem Boden an... Macht aber nur Sinn wenns steil, schnell und ruppig wird. 
Seitdem ich den Dämpfer habe habe ich nie irgendwie das Pedal verloren mit Flats bzw in der Fahrt justieren müssen... Klebt und klebt. 

Dadurch dass halt der Dämpfer auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist schlägt er nicht durch und du kannst wirklich die Compression zum Feintuning nehmen und nicht evtl irgendwas Kompensieren wie sehr viel Druckstufe wegen wenig Progression. 

Das Ding kostet halt echt viel und zahlt sich nur aus wenn du ihn für lange Zeit behalten möchtest. 

Wenn du zufällig Ende August in Saalbach bist wirst du mich dort sicher irgendwann sehen dann kannst du Mal Probe Fahren


----------



## DerohneName (13. August 2018)

Mehr kann ich dir nach dem Saalbach Trip sagen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. August 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Mal wieder meins...demnächst kommt ne Metric rein.... Bei der Gabekbrücke der Vengeance sind etwa 3-4mm nur Platz ... Das macht mir richtig Sorgen.. Anhang anzeigen 761802


Ist bei meiner BOS genauso. Ride on!


----------



## warden66 (27. August 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Aaallso... Du hast ja 2 Valve Settings... Meiner ist Downhill und Trail/Climb.
> 
> Zu den Einstellern: Du merkst eigentlich jeden Klick an HSC und LSC und hast eine wirklich weiten Einstellbereich... Im Trailmodus bekomm ich den wirklich sehr sehr hart um rauszufahren.
> 
> ...



Hi 
Super lieben Dank für dein ausführliches Feedback ich bekomme jetzt bald meinen Rahmen und werde mir den Dämpfer zu Weihnachten gönnen.
Wo hast du den Dämpfer denn bezogen?
Wer macht in Deutschland denn den Service?
Wie war dein Eindruck mit dem Dämpfer in Saalbach?
Welche Kurbellänge fährst Du im Delirium?
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## warden66 (27. August 2018)

mophi schrieb:


> Mal ein neues Foto von meinem Warden. Waren heute zusammen im Pfälzer Wald. Anhang anzeigen 698914


Hi wo warst denn in der Pfalz, bin mit meinem Warden auch des Öfteren in Dahn und Umgebung.
LG Markus


----------



## DerohneName (27. August 2018)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hi
> Super lieben Dank für dein ausführliches Feedback ich bekomme jetzt bald meinen Rahmen und werde mir den Dämpfer zu Weihnachten gönnen.
> Wo hast du den Dämpfer denn bezogen?
> Wer macht in Deutschland denn den Service?
> ...


Entweder MRC Trading in Deutschland oder TF Tuned.
Service macht aber nur TF. 

Bin gerade noch in Saalbach..werde berichten wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Kurbellänge müsste 170mm sein


----------



## Oldskul (28. August 2018)

Hab auf meinem Delirium eine 175er Kurbel. In Kombi mit einer 180 mm Lyrik in der „slack“ Einstellung kein Problem.
Tretlagerhöhe kann ich dir messen, wenn du‘s wissen willst ...


----------



## Adam1987 (14. September 2018)

Meine Knolle mal von der "falschen" Seite um die neuen schicken Bremsen zu zeigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (24. September 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Entweder MRC Trading in Deutschland oder TF Tuned.
> Service macht aber nur TF.
> 
> Bin gerade noch in Saalbach..werde berichten wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
> ...



Hallo na wie war der Dämpfer in Saalbach, habe jetzt mein Delirium im Aufbau und den 11.6 werde ich Mitte November bekommen.
Ich habe vor meine 2017 170mm Lyrik zu verbauen und überlege auf 180mm DebonAir zu traveln. Welchen Federweg fährst Du vorne. 
LG Markus


----------



## DerohneName (24. September 2018)

Also ich war vollends zufrieden- wiege jetzt nackig nur 74kg (Im Winter vorher knapp 90kg) und finde die Feder immernoch passend, obwohl ich fast nur im Uphill/Trail Valve fahre und da mit relativ viel Druckstufe. 

Im DH Modus klebt der Hinterbau am Boden-besser als meine früheren DHler mit 200mm Federweg hinten (außer dem Lapierre Dh722 aber das war sowieso nicht von dieser Welt  ) 

Vorne 180mm Metric HLR- sensibel wie ne Stahlfeder und hier im Wienerwald extrem weich und angenehm obwohl ich nur etwa 11cm Federweg benutze....hinten auch relativ wenig. 

Kannst dich echt Rumspielen... Bekommst den Hinterbau von Sofa bis zu nen poppigeren Fahrwerk ohne dass es sich "komisch" anfühlt. 

Und vom Pedal rutsche ich auch nicht mehr ab, weil der Hinterbau einfach allem folgt und nie stolpert/ blockiert wenn es Mal ruppiger wird.


1200€ sind teuer aber im.Vergleich zu nem DHX (800€) doch um Welten besser. 
Und den Push behält man eh mindestens 5 Jahre... Da ist das gut investiertes Geld


----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2018)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo na wie war der Dämpfer in Saalbach, habe jetzt mein Delirium im Aufbau und den 11.6 werde ich Mitte November bekommen.
> Ich habe vor meine 2017 170mm Lyrik zu verbauen und überlege auf 180mm DebonAir zu traveln. Welchen Federweg fährst Du vorne.
> LG Markus


Nimm dir entweder eine fox 36 mit 180 oder eine neue Dvo onyx sc in 180mm...pfeif auf Rock Schrott...  Ich hatte eine Dvo diamond mit 170 drin selbst zb... Was von Touren bis bikepark alles.mit derselben Einstellung perfekt zu fahren...  Daher mein tipp mit der onyx sc


----------



## DerohneName (20. Oktober 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Nimm dir entweder eine fox 36 mit 180 oder eine neue Dvo onyx sc in 180mm...pfeif auf Rock Schrott...  Ich hatte eine Dvo diamond mit 170 drin selbst zb... Was von Touren bis bikepark alles.mit derselben Einstellung perfekt zu fahren...  Daher mein tipp mit der onyx sc


Onyx SC klingt auch echt echt gut.... Meine Favoriten sind X Fusion Metric (billig und echt gut) sowie die DVO... Manitou kommt auch bald mit ner fetten 180 Gabel raus. 

Gibt es schon Preise für die Onyx SC?


----------



## zet1 (21. Oktober 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Preise für die Onyx SC?



Listenpreis wird 1099 sein.  Recht günstig meine ich für soviel Technik. Manitou sehr gut,  aber große produktstreuung...  Entweder du bekommst eine super Gabel,  oder eine die nie problemlos funktioniert...  Xfusion und suntour halte ich für überbewertet,  Xfusion Ist auch nicht wirklich billiger als Dvo oder marzocchi aktuell...


----------



## warden66 (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Lyrik ist schon vorhanden und wird mal den Anfang machen. 
Ich bin von Pike und Lyrik bisher begeistert, muss aber betonen das beide von FahrradFahrwerk umgebaut sind und zusätzlich noch die AWK verbaut haben. 
Lieben Dank für die hilfreichen Infos, ich habe jetzt bald alles zusammen und kann in der kalten Jahreszeit alles schön langsam aufbauen. Werde hier berichten. 
Welche Reifen, Laufräder und Bremse fahrt ihr im Delirium?
Ich bin ein Freund von 2,6er Reifen, die passen aber leider nur bedingt in Knolly Rahmen, mich würde Eure Wahl für hinten interessieren? Vorne bin ich von der magischen Mary in 2,6 absolut begeistert.
LG Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (21. Oktober 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> Listenpreis wird 1099 sein.  Recht günstig meine ich für soviel Technik. Manitou sehr gut,  aber große produktstreuung...  Entweder du bekommst eine super Gabel,  oder eine die nie problemlos funktioniert...  Xfusion und suntour halte ich für überbewertet,  Xfusion Ist auch nicht wirklich billiger als Dvo oder marzocchi aktuell...


Najaaaaaaa.... Die Metric bekommst du für 500€ neu wenn man bissl sucht... da gibt es keine Gabel die rankommt... Lyrik hat keine Schmiernippel, keine 36mm Standrohre. 

UVP kann ich auch nehmen, aber da man auf ebay aus UK meistens die Gabeln für 400-550€ mit Garantie und allem bekommt verstehe ich nicht, wieso die überbewertet sein sollen? Außerdem ist das komplette Innenleben aus Metall, bei meinen Boxxern sah das damals ganz anders aus.


----------



## DerohneName (21. Oktober 2018)

warden66 schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist schon vorhanden und wird mal den Anfang machen.
> Ich bin von Pike und Lyrik bisher begeistert, muss aber betonen das beide von FahrradFahrwerk umgebaut sind und zusätzlich noch die AWK verbaut haben.
> Lieben Dank für die hilfreichen Infos, ich habe jetzt bald alles zusammen und kann in der kalten Jahreszeit alles schön langsam aufbauen. Werde hier berichten.
> Welche Reifen, Laufräder und Bremse fahrt ihr im Delirium?
> ...


DT Swiss Naben oder Hope mit DT Swiss FR570 oder die EX511... DT Naben sind halt leiser... die lauteren Hope sind aber gut für die senilen Wanderer.
Vorne Kaiser 2.4 gefahren- geiler Reifen nur mit meiner Gabel zu wenig Platz.. jetzt nen 2.3 Butcher, der geht auch voll i.O. .. 
Hinten nen Trail King glaub ich- aber der 2.4 hat nimmer allzu viel Platz. 

Bremse: Formula Cura- bisher nix besseres gefahren. Gute Dosierbarkeit und echt genug Biss, und abziehbare Leitung ohne entlüften zu müssen (wirst du noch lieben wenn du Züge innen verlegst  )- besser als meine alte Saint. Und für 220-240€ mit Scheiben und Adaptern nicht zu teuer... und kein DOT wie Hope/ Sram. Kommt jetzt eh bald auch die 4 Kolben raus- die hat dann sicher nochmal mehr Kraft (für vorne evtl wenn man mehr wiegt oder lange runter fährt)


----------



## Adam1987 (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## zet1 (22. Oktober 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Najaaaaaaa.... Die Metric bekommst du für 500€ neu wenn man bissl sucht... da gibt es keine Gabel die rankommt... Lyrik hat keine Schmiernippel, keine 36mm Standrohre.
> 
> UVP kann ich auch nehmen, aber da man auf ebay aus UK meistens die Gabeln für 400-550€ mit Garantie und allem bekommt verstehe ich nicht, wieso die überbewertet sein sollen? Außerdem ist das komplette Innenleben aus Metall, bei meinen Boxxern sah das damals ganz anders aus.


LISTENPREIS und irgendwelche Angebotspreise von suspekten Anbietern sind zwei paar Welten!
... und nur alleine die Tatsache aus welchem Material das Innenleben besteht, sagt noch NULL aus über Haltbarkeit, Ansprechverhalten und Sensibilität... nur mal so nebenbei... aber das ist OT, und hat hier nix zu suchen 
Ich habe einen Shop und verkaufe alle diese Marken, weiss aber auch welche Ausfallsrate und Probleme hier jeweils vorhanden sind, daher mein Tipp Dvo oder Fox... und das obwohl ich eine Lyrik am Nox Hybrid Enduro und auch Mondraker Chaser fahre(n muss)


----------



## DerohneName (22. Oktober 2018)

zet1 schrieb:


> LISTENPREIS und irgendwelche Angebotspreise von suspekten Anbietern sind zwei paar Welten!
> ... und nur alleine die Tatsache aus welchem Material das Innenleben besteht, sagt noch NULL aus über Haltbarkeit, Ansprechverhalten und Sensibilität... nur mal so nebenbei... aber das ist OT, und hat hier nix zu suchen
> Ich habe einen Shop und verkaufe alle diese Marken, weiss aber auch welche Ausfallsrate und Probleme hier jeweils vorhanden sind, daher mein Tipp Dvo oder Fox... und das obwohl ich eine Lyrik am Nox Hybrid Enduro und auch Mondraker Chaser fahre(n muss)


Also dass du X Fusion verkauft habe ich noch nicht gesehen.... Und wenn da JensonUSA bzw Großfirmen aus UK suspekt sein sollen... Naja wennst meinst.

X Fusion ist gleich gut wie RockShox und Fox aber mindestens 1/3 billiger....gibt auch genügend Leute die das belegen können.
Das DVO gut/besser ist kann gut sein....nur wird die Onyx wsl mir zu teuer sein... Auch wenn ich sie gerne mal haben würde

Weil Galerie:


----------



## zet1 (24. Oktober 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Also dass du X Fusion verkauft habe ich noch nicht gesehen.... Und wenn da JensonUSA bzw Großfirmen aus UK suspekt sein sollen... Naja wennst meinst.
> 
> X Fusion ist gleich gut wie RockShox und Fox aber mindestens 1/3 billiger....gibt auch genügend Leute die das belegen können.
> Das DVO gut/besser ist kann gut sein....nur wird die Onyx wsl mir zu teuer sein... Auch wenn ich sie gerne mal haben würde
> ...


Ich verkaufe alles,  einfach anfragen


DerohneName schrieb:


> Also dass du X Fusion verkauft habe ich noch nicht gesehen.... Und wenn da JensonUSA bzw Großfirmen aus UK suspekt sein sollen... Naja wennst meinst.
> 
> X Fusion ist gleich gut wie RockShox und Fox aber mindestens 1/3 billiger....gibt auch genügend Leute die das belegen können.
> Das DVO gut/besser ist kann gut sein....nur wird die Onyx wsl mir zu teuer sein... Auch wenn ich sie gerne mal haben würde
> ...


Alleine schon Rock Shox und Fox in demselben Satz zu verwenden,  finde ich vermessen. Ohlins,  fox mit fer fitgrip2 oder RC2, und Dvo spielen Performance technisch schon in einer eigenen Liga. 
Wie gesagt,  schlechte Dinge gibt es ja heutzutage fast nicht mehr,... 
Gegenfrage warum fährst du dann knolly Delirium und nicht ein 0815 specialized,  canyon,  giant etc...? Ist knolly da etwa nicht auch in einer eigenen Liga was Performance angeht?


----------



## DerohneName (24. Oktober 2018)

Weil Knolly die einzige Marke ist die die besten Alu Rahmen baut und nicht auf den Neuen Standard-Bandwagon hüpft. 

Und das Delirium ist das einzige Enduro welches man mit Doppelbrücke und 188mm hinten fahren kann... Alle anderen sind meist irgendwie aufgeblasene Enduros.... Sieht man schon an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.. funktionieren viele nicht mit Coil. 


Finde die Metric immer noch die Gabel mit besten P/L Verhältnis...wenn die Straßenpreise Diamond ähnlich sind vlt überlege ich mir dann die Onyx.... DVO macht auch wie Knolly user-friendly Endware.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. November 2018)

Hier mal ein vorläufiges Bild von meinem knolly warden. Befindet sich derzeit noch im Aufbau. 

Partlist:
-Warden Alu Gr M in Raw
-RS Pike 160 mit Anyrace Kartusche 
-Fast Holy Grail
-Sram 11 Fach x01 Gruppe
-Schimano XTR Bremsen 
-Ryde Trance auf Acros naben und Minion dhf 2,5wt und highroller 2 2,4 tubeless
-Dmr defy 35mm
-Enve Riser Bar

Es folgt noch:
-150mm Reberb stealth
(-stahlflex Leitungen für die XTR)
-neuer Maxxis Hinterreifen für die neue Saison.


----------



## Adam1987 (5. November 2018)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vorläufiges Bild von meinem knolly warden. Befindet sich derzeit noch im Aufbau.
> 
> Partlist:
> -Warden Alu Gr M in Raw
> ...



Schön das mein Rahmen in gute Hände gekommen ist.


----------



## Cyruz_the_Viruz (5. November 2018)

Fährt sich sehr sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. November 2018)

Geile Bikes  

Stahldämpfer passt immer so gut in die Knollys- weiß nicht wieso aber ist so. 

Vom nem Freundle


----------



## RB_Toyride (6. November 2018)

@DerohneName 
Das liegt wohl an dem mechanisch-industriellen Look, den die Rahmen ausstrahlen. 

Mir gefällt es auch richtig gut. Hoffe, ich finde die richtigen Einstellungen für den Dämpfer. Fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Evil jedenfalls schon mal deutlich aktiver und poppiger an. Allerdings hatte ich beim Chilcotin immer etwas wenig endprogression. Hoffe das das Problem beim warden nicht auftreten wird und ich den Dämpfer drin lassen kann. 

Vg Marc


----------



## mophi (7. November 2018)

@Cyruz_the_Viruz sehr schick. mein Warden bekommt auch demnächst Zuwachs. Welche Naben hast du gewählt? Und wie hast du das mit dem Antrieb gelöst? Boost Kurbeln und dann ein 0 mm Kettenblatt?


----------



## Cyruz_the_Viruz (7. November 2018)

Hi mophi, 
fahre die Acros Nineteen Naben. Vorne die ED und Hinten die DH in 157mm. Kettenlinie passt ganz gut wenn du das DUB System von Sram hast, da kann man das SB+ easy mit den Spacern herstellen. Ist echt ein super Bike! Ich finde das beste Knolly bis jetzt. Freu Dich schon mal darauf! Wenn Du noch fragen hast, gerne.


----------



## mophi (7. November 2018)

Okay, cool vielen Dank! 
Und ja, ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf.


----------



## Oldskul (9. November 2018)

@ mophi: Hier evtl. noch ein brauchbarer Tip bzgl. Kurbel ... es gibt von OneUp den sogen. "Switch" Adapter (Spider) für direct-mount taugliche Kurbeln (zB Sram, RF usw.), den gibt es in allen möglichen off-sets, eben auch als SB. Damit kannst du eine standard dm Sram Kurbel auf SB umbauen und musst dir keine neue, teure DUB Kurbel kaufen. OneUp gibts zB bei Bike Components.
Als Nabe habe ich für hinten die Sram X0 DH gewählt. Die wird von Knolly aufgrund der weiten Flanschabstände empfohlen (dazu gibt's eine Tabelle auf deren Homepage), ist relativ leicht, hat 52 Rastpunkte und ist einigermaßen erschwinglich (zB bei Bike24).

Ich hab mein Fugitive LT in Black Cherry schon zu hause liegen, komme aber wahrscheinlich erst an Weihnachten zum Aufbau.


----------



## mophi (9. November 2018)

Hallo @Oldskul 
Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe mich für die Variante mit der Race Face Kurbel und dem umgedrehten Kettenblatt entschieden, so wie es Knolly, aber auch Pivot auf ihrer Homepage schreiben.
Aber verstehe ich das richtig,  dass ich theoretisch dann auch das OneUp Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset für meine RF Kurbel nutzen kann?
Mein Rahmen (raw) und die Gabel (fox36 grip2 in Orange) sind auch schon da. Fehlt nur noch der LRS.


----------



## Oldskul (9. November 2018)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ... ich glaube die perfekte/empfohlene Kettenlinie schaffst du nur mit dem zweiteiligen Set durch den passenden Switch Spider mit SB off-set. Bei diesem Set sind die Kettenblätter immer die gleichen, die Kettenlinie wird nur über den im Switch Spider "eingebauten" off-set erzielt. Ich habe mir auch eine RF SixC Kurbel fürs Fugitive gekauft, dazu eben das OneUp Set mit SB Spider. Wobei das Set nur unwesentlich teurer als ein einteiliges Kettenblatt ist.

Raw wäre übrigens auch meine Wahl gewesen, war in L nur leider schon vergriffen ...


----------



## mophi (9. November 2018)

Ich habe die Next R Kurbel. Dann sollte das ja funktionieren mit dem Spider und dem Kettenblatt. Aber jetzt verbaue ich erst mal das RF Kettenblatt. 
Dann hätte ich wohl Glück mit dem Rahmen,  habe ihn in L. Aber black Cherry stand auch sehr hoch im Kurs bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (16. November 2018)

Es hat begonnen .......


----------



## DerohneName (16. November 2018)

Bin sehr sehr gespannt wie du den Dämpfer finden wirst... Der macht im DH Modus das Gefühl von 200mm Federweg hinten. 

Purple Farbe nimmer bekommen oder wolltest du orange?


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2018)

warden66 schrieb:


> Es hat begonnen .......



Sehr lecker !


----------



## warden66 (16. November 2018)

Ich hätte die RAW Edition bevorzugt, war aber schon vergriffen.
Das Orange gefiel mir besser als das Purple, es kann aber sein das es bald dann auch in RAW gemacht wird wie mein Endorphin.


----------



## DerohneName (16. November 2018)

Ja raw habe ich mir auch schon überlegt... Nur ist immer ne Frage wies dann mit der Garantie ausschaut- hast du da Mal nachgefragt?


----------



## warden66 (16. November 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ja raw habe ich mir auch schon überlegt... Nur ist immer ne Frage wies dann mit der Garantie ausschaut- hast du da Mal nachgefragt?


Hab den Rahmen direkt bei Noel gekauft und Garantie über Canada abwickeln ist ja dann so ne Sache.
Da die Chance aber alles selbst mache inkl. Lagertausch habe ich keine Probleme mit RAW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (22. November 2018)

So, hier mein neues Knolly. 
Fugitive LT in L
Fox36 Grip2 mit 150 mm Federweg 
Kurbel: Race Face Next R mit umgedrehten Kettenblatt 
SRAM Eagle Antrieb.
Hope Pro4 Naben mit Ibis Alu Felgen 
Syntace Cockpit 
Shimano XT 4 Kolben Bremse


----------



## Oldskul (22. November 2018)

Wirklich sehr schön! Und ... welches off-set fährst du an der Gabel? New school 44 mm oder klassisch 51 mm? Falls 44 mm, lass uns bitte wissen wie's dir taugt! Das Thema macht mich BRUTAL nervös


----------



## mophi (22. November 2018)

Ich bin dann wohl Newschool unterwegs


----------



## Oldskul (22. November 2018)

Schei$e, wusst ich's doch ... bitte nach den ersten Ausfahrten berichten!


----------



## warden66 (22. November 2018)

mophi schrieb:


> So, hier mein neues Knolly.
> Fugitive LT in L
> Fox36 Grip2 mit 150 mm Federweg
> Kurbel: Race Face Next R mit umgedrehten Kettenblatt
> ...


Tolles Bike, Glückwunsch. RAW und Orange Hammer.
Leg Dir schonmal nen DHR II für hinten beiseite. Der Agressor taugt nicht im Matsch.


----------



## mophi (22. November 2018)

Oldskul schrieb:


> Schei$e, wusst ich's doch ... bitte nach den ersten Ausfahrten berichten!


Ja, das mache ich. Am Sonntag werde ich ausgiebig auf Achse sein.
Wobei mir ja in dem Rad der Vergleich zu einer Gabel mit mehr Offset fehlt.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass dich dieses Thema nicht unbedingt nervös machen muss.



warden66 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike, Glückwunsch. RAW und Orange Hammer.
> Leg Dir schonmal nen DHR II für hinten beiseite. Der Agressor taugt nicht im Matsch.



Danke. Ja, ich denke, dass ich an den Reifen generell noch was machen werde. Das liegt aber daran, dass das Radl ziemlich schwer ist mit 15,6 kg inkl Pedale. Die Reifen sind die DD. Die hatte ich noch zu Hause, weshalb ich sie zunächst mal montiert habe. Bei den Reifen könnte ich dann am einfachsten Gewicht sparen. Beispielsweise mit der Exo Karkasse bei Maxxis. Mal sehen. Gewicht ist nicht alles und jetzt wird das Fugitive erst mal gefahren.


----------



## DerohneName (22. November 2018)

Geiles Fugi! 

Gewicht ist egal... Mein Delirium wiegt auch 16-16.5

Nächste Saison wsl über 17 da kommen wieder richtige DH Reifen drauf... Billiger und viel mehr Komfort.


----------



## warden66 (23. November 2018)

Habe auch am Wochenende mein Endorphin nochmal umgebaut und einigen Veränderungen unterzogen.
Lenkwinkel -1Grad wirkt Wunder.


----------



## DerohneName (24. November 2018)

warden66 schrieb:


> Habe auch am Wochenende mein Endorphin nochmal umgebaut und einigen Veränderungen unterzogen.
> Lenkwinkel -1Grad wirkt Wunder.


Wenn du das schöne Ding Mal verkaufst bin ich der erste an den du dich wenden kannst


----------



## warden66 (24. November 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wenn du das schöne Ding Mal verkaufst bin ich der erste an den du dich wenden kannst


Hab meinen Warden Carbon Rahmen zum Verkauf stehen
PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (26. November 2018)

Hey folks,
hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke vom Wochenende:
Bislang habe ich nur die neutrale Geo ausprobiert. Slack wird demnächst mal ausprobiert.
Die Gabel habe ich mit 25 % SAG und den Dämpfer mit 30 % eingestellt.

Das SRAM GX Eagle Schaltwerk in Kombination mit der Race Face Next R Kurbel und dem umgedrehten Kettenblatt funktioniert tadellos. Auch der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe ist ausreichend. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Fersenkontakt bei Schuhgröße 42 und der Kurbelarmlänge von 170 mm.

Was mal richtig schick ist, ist die Geräuschkulisse. Das Fugitive ist auf Anhieb super leise. Kein Kettenschlagen und keine klappernden Leitungen. Herrlich. Entsprechend schnell ist es 

Bergauf:
Hmm, eine leichtfüßige Gazelle ist das Fugitive definitiv nicht – das hätte ich mir natürlich anders gewünscht. Ich denke, dass dies am meisten am Gewicht (15,6 kg mit Pedalen) und vor allem den schweren Reifen (Maxxis Double Down) liegt. Dennoch kommt man gut den Berg hoch. Dank des steilen Sitzwinkels kann ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal erzeugt werden. Knollytypisch erzeugt der Hinterbau bergauf eine super Traktion. Meistens bin ich den Dämpfer im offenen Modus gefahren und das ganz ohne Schaukelstuhlfeeling, Daumen hoch dafür. Das Vorderrad neigt überhaupt nicht dazu leicht zu werden.

Bergab:
Der Hinterbau fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr Federweg als 135 mm an. 
Erst bei höheren Drops (waren so 1,5 – 2 m hoch) merkt man dann das Ende des Federwegs sehr deutlich und unharmonisch, aber ich denke, dass dies durchaus in Ordnung geht, da das Bike ja nicht unbedingt dafür konzipiert ist.

Auf normalen Trails, egal ob ruppig oder schnell, ist das Fugitive kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Die Spurtreue auf offenen Trails ist echt klasse und man kann es ordentlich laufen lassen. Von Nervosität bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten keine Spur.

In Kurven und im steilen Gelände merkt man dann meines Erachtens den steileren Lenkwinkel (66°) im Vergleich zu „waschechten“ 29er Enduros (z.B. Trek Slash mit 65,6° - welches ich zuletzt auch gefahren bin), in dem das Vorderrad sehr aggressiv die Richtungswechsel einleitet, wenn man zu viel Druck aufs Vorderrad gibt. Aber hier habe ich ja noch die Möglichkeit den Rahmen auf Slack einzustellen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich ziemlich schnell daran gewöhnt habe.


----------



## bonzoo (28. November 2018)

Hey @mophi kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und prüfen, wie viel Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel ist? Ideal wäre, wenn ein 10er Sechskant passen würde. Ich würde gerne einen Stages Powermeter verbauen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob's passt.

https://goo.gl/images/etLXsC


----------



## mophi (28. November 2018)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hey @mophi kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und prüfen, wie viel Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel ist? Ideal wäre, wenn ein 10er Sechskant passen würde. Ich würde gerne einen Stages Powermeter verbauen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob's passt.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/etLXsC



Klar, mache ich heute noch.


----------



## DerohneName (28. November 2018)

mophi schrieb:


> Hey folks,
> hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke vom Wochenende:
> Bislang habe ich nur die neutrale Geo ausprobiert. Slack wird demnächst mal ausprobiert.
> Die Gabel habe ich mit 25 % SAG und den Dämpfer mit 30 % eingestellt.
> ...


Wie schaut es mit der Verspieltheit aus? 
Ich tendiere momentan eher zum Endorphin... Bin nicht die Person die zwar gerne schnell fährt aber möchte immer ein verspielte Bike... Wie liegt das Bike in engen Kurven und wie lässt es sich in der Luft bewegen?


----------



## mophi (28. November 2018)

Hallo @bonzoo 
anbei ein paar Fotos für dich. Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft. Der 10 mm Hex geht jedenfalls in diesem Bereich (Nondrive side ab 5 cm von Mitte des BB bis 12 cm Mitte BB) locker durch. Habe auch mal gemessen. In diesem Bereich sind es fast 15 mm zwischen der Strebe und der Kurbel.



DerohneName schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Verspieltheit aus?
> Ich tendiere momentan eher zum Endorphin... Bin nicht die Person die zwar gerne schnell fährt aber möchte immer ein verspielte Bike... Wie liegt das Bike in engen Kurven und wie lässt es sich in der Luft bewegen?



enge Kurven = enge Anliegerkurven (Switchbacks) a la Top Chief = geht gut, braucht halt schon mehr Einsatz, als beispielsweise bei meinem Warden. Allerdings habe ich mich beim Fugitive bei 1,74 m für Rahmengröße L entschieden. D.h. das Bike ist jetzt erst mal länger als mein Warden in M. Das ist dann schon ein Unterschied.

enge Kurven = Spitzkehren a la Harald Philipp = überhaupt kein Problem. Das Radl bekommt man sehr leicht aufs Vorderrad in der neutralen Einstellung. Slack habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Habe unterm Vorbau 20 mm Spacer und einen Lenker mit 20 mm Rise. Also moderat hoch. 

In der Luft = hier muss ich gestehen, dass dies nicht meine Stärke ist. D.h. ich mache keine Spielereien in der Luft. Aber das Fugitive lag ausbalanciert in der Luft, d.h. ich hatte nicht das Problem, dass die Front in der Luft stark absinkt. Wobei ich Sprünge meist schnell anfahre und dann eher leicht die Bunny Hop Bewegung ausführe. 

Hilft dir das weiter?

Best...


----------



## DerohneName (28. November 2018)

Gut L bei 174 ist ne Ansage  mein Delirium hat etwa den gleichen Reach aber bin halt paar cm größer. 

Ein Vergleich zum Warden wäre interessant - vor allem hinsichtlich Reserven... Da tut sich wsl nicht viel, oder? 

Ansonsten hilft das ganz gut- glaube aber das Endorphin macht mehr Sinn (und würde es um die Hälfte vom Fugi bekommen können)... Fürs gröbere habe ich mein Deli sowieso


----------



## mophi (28. November 2018)

L passt mir gut. Mir kommt der Trend der kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre entgegen  ;-)

Unterschied zum Warden. Das ist schwer. Ich bin der Meinung,  dass das Fugitive schon laufruhiger ist aufgrund der 29" Laufräder und es ja auch den längeren Radstand hat gegenüber des Warden in M. Vielleicht ist das bottomless Feeling beim Warden etwas ausgeprägter, da es nominell ja auch mehr Federweg hat.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass du auch mit dem Endorphine sehr gut aufgestellt bist.


----------



## DerohneName (28. November 2018)

mophi schrieb:


> L passt mir gut. Mir kommt der Trend der kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre entgegen  ;-)
> 
> Unterschied zum Warden. Das ist schwer. Ich bin der Meinung,  dass das Fugitive schon laufruhiger ist aufgrund der 29" Laufräder und es ja auch den längeren Radstand hat gegenüber des Warden in M. Vielleicht ist das bottomless Feeling beim Warden etwas ausgeprägter, da es nominell ja auch mehr Federweg hat.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass du auch mit dem Endorphine sehr gut aufgestellt bist.


Glaube auch dass das Endorphin mehr Spaß machen wird.... Das Deli ist ein super Rad nur für den Wienerwald Overkill....für den Park dann halt genau richtig. 

Danke dir... Wird wsl ein Endorphin werden


----------



## bonzoo (29. November 2018)

Hi @mophi 

Besten Dank! Zumindest mit deiner Kurbel/Lager Kombo ist mehr als genug Platz für einen Powermeter. Kannst du noch etwas zu langsamen, technischen Passagen sagen? Bin bisher auf dem 26er Endorphin unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (29. November 2018)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hi @mophi
> 
> Kannst du noch etwas zu langsamen, technischen Passagen sagen? Bin bisher auf dem 26er Endorphin unterwegs.



Jep. Bin einen relativ steilen Trail mit vielen unterschiedlich großen Steinen (kein loses Geröll) und Absätzen herunter gefahren. wirklich enge, verzwickte Kurven hatte ich hier nicht. 
Das ging ebenfalls gut. Es war relativ leicht Druck aufs Vorderrad zu erzeugen und somit die Geschwindigkeit zu dosieren. Das Überschlagsgefühl machte sich erst sehr spät bemerkbar. 
Bin die Passage schon paar Mal gefahren. Verglichen mit dem Warden (Rahmengröße M/ Alu/ 650b) ging es kontrollierter.
Im Vergleich zum Trek Slash (ebenfalls 29er und ebenfalls in Rahmengröße L) kann ich kein Unterschied festmachen.

Was aber auch hier wieder im Vergleich zum Slash aufgefallen ist, ist der steilere Lenkwinkel des Fugitive LT. Lenkimpulse wurden direkter, etwas aggressiver umgesetzt.

Ich denke, dass auch hier grds. wieder die großen Räder und der etwas längere Radstand ein entscheidendes Kriterium sind, die für Laufruhe sorgen, was dann dafür sorgt, dass man sich sicherer fühlt. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich mittlerweile generell dazu tendiere die Rahmen eine Nummer größer zu fahren (bin mit meiner Körpergröße meist in M eingestuft, greife aber, sofern es das Sitzrohr zulässt zu L) und ich ein Fan von 29" geworden bin. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nix für andere Laufradgrößen über habe und auch nicht behaupte, dass 29er das einzig wahre sind. Mir taugen sie einfach nur mehr, weil ich mich damit sicherer fühle.

Aktuell habe ich an meinem Fugitive eigentlich nur das Gewicht, was mich vom Kopf her stört. Mal sehen wie sich das auf Dauer auswirkt.
Ob ich die 135 mm Federweg an ihre Grenzen bringe, wird sich vermutlich erst im nächsten Bikeurlaub in den Alpen klären.


----------



## bonzoo (2. Dezember 2018)

Hi @mophi

Besten Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Das Knolly Fugitive steht auf meiner "nächstes Bike" Liste ganz weit oben 

Bin aktuell auf dem alten Endorphin (26 Zoll) unterwegs, was ich grundsätzlich auch wirklich gerne fahre. Da ich aber "überproportional" lange Beine habe, stört mich der flache Sitzwenkel doch ziemlich


----------



## Goddi8 (11. Januar 2019)

Low hanging fruit


----------



## SlayMe (11. Januar 2019)

Sind das nicht immer die Süßesten?


----------



## warden66 (20. Januar 2019)




----------



## warden66 (20. Januar 2019)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (20. Januar 2019)

Sehr exklusiv das Teil, hoffe es fährt auch so gut


----------



## DerohneName (20. Januar 2019)

warden66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817214 Anhang anzeigen 817213


Das nenne ich mal Iced- Out. 
Das Orange gefällt fast besser als mein Lila muss ich sagen. 

Viel Spaß damit- geiles Bike aber brauch mit dem Push schon richtigen Speed damit es nicht so "träge" wirkt.


----------



## fehlfokus (20. Januar 2019)

Zum Ballern jetzt leider zu schade.


----------



## fedri-ho (26. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute, verkaufe mein Knolly Endorphin Gr. L, blau. Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß Ferdi

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...te-endorphin-27-5-l-with-cane-creek-db-air-il


----------



## DerohneName (12. März 2019)

Falls irgendjemand einen kennt der ein Large Delirium haben will: Ich würde mein Large gegen ein Medium tauschen wollen. 

Anzeige findet ihr in meinen BM+ viele Bilder.

Danke


----------



## mophi (13. März 2019)

Immer noch total begeistert von dem Höllengerät. Bin es mittlerweile auch viel in der flachen Einstellung (slack) gefahren. Der flachere Lenkwinkel bringt doch nochmal einiges an Spurtreue und Laufruhe gerade bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder in steilem Gelände. Dafür setzt man doch auch öfter mit den Pedalen auf


----------



## Abstrax (13. März 2019)

mophi schrieb:


> Immer noch total begeistert von dem Höllengerät.



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur neuen Rakete! Sieht super aus!


----------



## mophi (13. März 2019)

danke


----------



## Stefan H (13. März 2019)

@warden66 ..richtig schick das silberne 4byfour System!


----------



## warden66 (13. März 2019)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @warden66 ..richtig schick das silberne 4byfour System!


Hi Stefan danke. Und es kommt bald hoffentlich noch ein Warden Mint S hinzu. 
Liebe Grüße, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (19. März 2019)

Ein neuer Stern am Himmel.


----------



## ThorSU (19. März 2019)

Einfach:
Schön!


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. März 2019)

Black is beauty
Neues Modell? Hat sich überhaupt was verändert seit 2016?


----------



## warden66 (20. März 2019)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Black is beauty
> Neues Modell? Hat sich überhaupt was verändert seit 2016?


Nein ist noch ein 2017er Rahmen, habe ich für einen Freund aufgebaut.


----------



## warden66 (28. März 2019)

Meint ihr es gefällt meiner Liebsten?


----------



## fehlfokus (28. März 2019)

Fertig für die 2019er Saison.


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. März 2019)

warden66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 843248 Meint ihr es gefällt meiner Liebsten?


Na hoffentlich darfst du und nicht die schicke Karre mit in die Kiste steigern...


----------



## Oldskul (28. März 2019)

@ Warden66: Sieht hammermäßig aus, die Farbe ist ein Traum! Das Warden hat meine Frau über alles geliebt. Baue gerade ein Fugitive für sie auf (das Warden "erbt" die Tochter). Ihr erster 29er - mal schauen wie sie damit zurecht kommt ...


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. April 2019)

Vermisst einer sein Knolly ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (4. April 2019)

Ich denke der hat gar kein Rad sondern wartet auf die Doofen, die ihm Geld überweisen.


----------



## DerohneName (4. April 2019)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich denke der hat gar kein Rad sondern wartet auf die Doofen, die ihm Geld überweisen.


Vermutlich- meine Anzeige wurde von irgendjemanden um 1/2 des Preises auch sofort auf eBay veröffentlicht..


----------



## Stefan0103 (13. April 2019)

So, habe auch mal wieder ein Knolly . Ich bin die letzte Zeit so einige 29er auch gefahren, bei dem hier trifft der Marketing Spruch "Fühlt sich nicht an wie ein 29er" zum ersten mal zu 100% zu.


----------



## Jogi1968 (14. April 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> So, habe auch mal wieder ein Knolly . Ich bin die letzte Zeit so einige 29er auch gefahren, bei dem hier trifft der Marketing Spruch "Fühlt sich nicht an wie ein 29er" zum ersten mal zu 100% zu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 849512



Ich überlege auch, wie ist deine Körpergröße/ Rahmengröße. Schon mal Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## RB_Toyride (14. April 2019)

@warden66 wie hast du den Link sauber bekommen?

Einfach sandstrahlen?

Vg Marc


----------



## Stefan0103 (14. April 2019)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch, wie ist deine Körpergröße/ Rahmengröße. Schon mal Danke für deine Antwort.



Ist größe M. Bin 175cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Momentan ist eine OneUp mit 150mm verbaut. Bei dem niedrigen Sitzrohr könnte ich auch die neue 210er von OneUp nehmen. Upsizing auf größe L ist für mich persönlich keine Thema gewesen bei dem Fugitive. Fühlt sich super kompakt an und so fährt es sich auch, trotzdem hast du halt das Überollverhalten der 29er. Ich denke auch das der 450er Reach beim LT nicht wirklich stimmt, der dürfte schon kürzer sein mit der 150er Gabel. Wollte eigentlich einen 40er Vorbau montieren, aber ich glaube das fällt weg. Werde wohl eher die Spacer noch niedriger machen und dann einen 35er Riser Lenker nehmen. Muss ich die Tage mal testen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (14. April 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ist größe M. Bin 175cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Momentan ist eine OneUp mit 150mm verbaut. Bei dem niedrigen Sitzrohr könnte ich auch die neue 210er von OneUp nehmen. Upsizing auf größe L ist für mich persönlich keine Thema gewesen bei dem Fugitive. Fühlt sich super kompakt an und so fährt es sich auch, trotzdem hast du halt das Überollverhalten der 29er. Ich denke auch das der 450er Reach beim LT nicht wirklich stimmt, der dürfte schon kürzer sein mit der 150er Gabel. Wollte eigentlich einen 40er Vorbau montieren, aber ich glaube das fällt weg. Werde wohl eher die Spacer noch niedriger machen und dann einen 35er Riser Lenker nehmen. Muss ich die Tage mal testen noch.


Mit Spacern und 150mm Gabel wsl 10-15mm weniger Reach.

Schönes Bike- das mit der Stütze kann ich verstehen sogar bei meinem Deli könnte ich ne 210er fahren mit nur 180cm (lange Beine sind unvorteilhaft  )


----------



## Stefan0103 (30. April 2019)

Macht richtig Spaß. Muss aber entweder den DPX2 mal "tunen" lassen oder doch gleich einen X2/DHX2 kaufen.


----------



## Oldskul (30. April 2019)

... was taugt dir am DPX2 nicht?


----------



## DerohneName (30. April 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 856642
> Macht richtig Spaß. Muss aber entweder den DPX2 mal "tunen" lassen oder doch gleich einen X2/DHX2 kaufen.


Mit dem X2 ein gutes Setup zu finden ist dann auch wieder sehr schwierig  
Der DPX ist doch eh ein super Dämpfer und passt sicher eher zum Hinterbau als ein eher linearer Luftdämpfer?


----------



## Stefan0103 (30. April 2019)

Oldskul schrieb:


> ... was taugt dir am DPX2 nicht?


Der liegt einfach nicht so "satt" wie ich es bevorzuge. Da fehlt mir etwas die Traktion am Hinterrad (für meine persönliche Vorliebe). 



DerohneName schrieb:


> Mit dem X2 ein gutes Setup zu finden ist dann auch wieder sehr schwierig
> Der DPX ist doch eh ein super Dämpfer und passt sicher eher zum Hinterbau als ein eher linearer Luftdämpfer?


Das mit dem X2 bekomme ich schon hin. 

Ich glaube ich kann den DPX2 auch mit 40% Sag fahren und bekomme den nicht durchgeschlagen. Ich war bis jetzt vom DPX2 noch nie wirklich überzeugt. Klar schlecht ist der nicht - wahrscheinlich, aber meiner ist es nicht. Deshalb würde mich auch mal das MST Tuning für den DPX2 interessieren. Ich meine der "alte" Float X war auch nicht der Hit, aber war super nach dem MST Tuning. Eventuell passiert das gleiche ja auch mit dem DPX2.

Eventuell schaue ich mal nach einem X2/DHX2 im "Ausverkauf". Nervig ist jetzt das Trunnion Mount - die Dinger bekommst du ja auch nicht wirklich wieder los. Ich finde bei der GEO vom LT kann man auch "hinten" was ordentliches reinpacken, zumal ein Leichtgewicht ist es ja eh nicht.


----------



## DerohneName (30. April 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Der liegt einfach nicht so "satt" wie ich es bevorzuge. Da fehlt mir etwas die Traktion am Hinterrad (für meine persönliche Vorliebe).
> 
> 
> Das mit dem X2 bekomme ich schon hin.
> ...


Ich würde wenn zu einem Stahlfeder tendieren- das passt irgendwie zum Knolly Hinterbau am besten- zwar weniger Pop aber dafür halt "klebenden" Hinterrad. 
Es kommt ja demnächst der DVO Jade als Enduro Dämpfer raus mit Plattform- der könnte interessant sein und evtl nicht so teuer wie ein X2. 
Wusste gar nicht, dass das Trunnion Mount hat- das ist halt echt Blöde...

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Laufräder drinnen- große Auswahl gibt es an 157mm wohl nicht.


----------



## bonzoo (30. April 2019)

Schau mal auf die Knolly Seite. Da hat es ne Übersicht für passende Naben. Als Dämpfer würde ich den Luftdämpfer tunen lassen oder ggf auf Coil (Ext Storia würde mich reizen...) wechseln. Was für Kurbeln habt ihr so montiert?


----------



## mophi (30. April 2019)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Was für Kurbeln habt ihr so montiert?


Race Face Next R mit 170 mm Kurbellänge und umgedrehtem Kettenblatt (32T).

Zur Dämpfer Geschichte... Ich warte bis es den Dämpfer von Intend gibt, dann überlege ich


----------



## Stefan0103 (30. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn zu einem Stahlfeder tendieren- das passt irgendwie zum Knolly Hinterbau am besten- zwar weniger Pop aber dafür halt "klebenden" Hinterrad.
> Es kommt ja demnächst der DVO Jade als Enduro Dämpfer raus mit Plattform- der könnte interessant sein und evtl nicht so teuer wie ein X2.
> Wusste gar nicht, dass das Trunnion Mount hat- das ist halt echt Blöde...
> 
> Was habt ihr eigentlich für Laufräder drinnen- große Auswahl gibt es an 157mm wohl nicht.



Ich wollte erst ein paar Hope 4 Naben nehmen, preislich die "günstigsten", aber habe mich dann für die Superboost Naben von Newmen entschieden. Der Aufbau ist zwar jetzt schon ein paar Tage her, aber die Speichenspannung ist auf beiden Seiten nahezu gleich gewesen.



bonzoo schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Knolly Seite. Da hat es ne Übersicht für passende Naben. Als Dämpfer würde ich den Luftdämpfer tunen lassen oder ggf auf Coil (Ext Storia würde mich reizen...) wechseln. Was für Kurbeln habt ihr so montiert?



Ich habe den EXT Arma in einem anderen Bike drin. Sehr empfehlenswert. Ich denke ich werde den DXP2 mal tunen lassen 



mophi schrieb:


> Race Face Next R mit 170 mm Kurbellänge und umgedrehtem Kettenblatt (32T).
> 
> Zur Dämpfer Geschichte... Ich warte bis es den Dämpfer von Intend gibt, dann überlege ich


Kurbel habe ich genau so gemacht. RaceFace Turbine mit Race Face Kettenblatt. Es gehen auch *nicht *alle Cinch kompatiblen Kettenblätter. Die haben teilweise unterschiedliche Offsets. Habe mir extra jetzt noch ein ovales von Race Face bestellt, weil ich mein anderes nicht nutzen konnte. 

Ach ja Intend. Habe den Stiffmaster Steuersatz vorne drin.


----------



## DerohneName (30. April 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst ein paar Hope 4 Naben nehmen, preislich die "günstigsten", aber habe mich dann für die Superboost Naben von Newmen entschieden. Der Aufbau ist zwar jetzt schon ein paar Tage her, aber die Speichenspannung ist auf beiden Seiten nahezu gleich gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo hast du den EXT drinnen? Wollte den EXT in mein Delirium einbauen (falls ich den 11-6 zu nem angemessenen Preis verkauft bekomme), den 11-6 gibt's ja nicht in 222x70mm.... Sonstige Erfahrungswerte damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0103 (30. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wo hast du den EXT drinnen? Wollte den EXT in mein Delirium einbauen (falls ich den 11-6 zu nem angemessenen Preis verkauft bekomme), den 11-6 gibt's ja nicht in 222x70mm.... Sonstige Erfahrungswerte damit?



In einem Pole. Da ist der Dämpfer direkt von Pole auf den Rahmen abgestimmt (EXT Arma). Ist auf dem Level vom Push finde ich.


----------



## DerohneName (4. Mai 2019)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> In einem Pole. Da ist der Dämpfer direkt von Pole auf den Rahmen abgestimmt (EXT Arma). Ist auf dem Level vom Push finde ich.


Denke ich auch, dass der mindestens genauso gut wie der Push sein wird  


Da ich noch niemanden gefunden habe: Mein Tauchangebot Large Delirium (Purple) gegen eines in Medium ist immer noch offen- würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand finden würde.... Unter Umständen auch Verkauf (halt eher ungerne, da ich beim Delirium bleiben möchte  )


----------



## Deleted 451493 (14. Mai 2019)

warden66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817214 Anhang anzeigen 817213



Wie macht sich die Gabel im Delirium? Wollte ich mir auf ende Jahr zulegen.

Cheers julian


----------



## warden66 (14. Mai 2019)

RigidnFast schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Gabel im Delirium? Wollte ich mir auf ende Jahr zulegen.
> 
> Cheers julian


Kann ich Dir nur wärmstens Empfehlen.
Komme gerade von Finale zurück.
Zwischenstopps wegen Armermüdigung bzw. Handermüdung Fehlanzeige.
Wir sind in Finale auch selber getreten bis zu 2.000HM am Tag, ich dachte nicht das ich mit dem Delirium so agil den Berg hoch komme.
Viel Geld aber definitiv die Anschaffung wert.


----------



## DerohneName (22. Mai 2019)

Endlich wieder zum Biken gekommen (erst 2 oder 3 Mal dieses Jahr leider)


----------



## SlayMe (26. Mai 2019)

Mein altes Knolly mit neuem Fahrwerk und Laufrädern.


----------



## malolo (16. Juni 2019)

Wunschbike, suche Frameset Knolly Endorphin 27,5 Gr. M. Der blaue Rahmen ist schon stylisch, bin da aber offen. Dämpfer: Luft oder Stahl?


----------



## flo_ba (16. Juni 2019)

Mein Delirium in freier Wildbahn


----------



## ernmar (14. Juli 2019)

Hab jetzt auch mal ein Knolly. Mal schauen wie sich das Warden Carbon so schlägt. Der Hinterbau hat heute schon mal schönen Grip generiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (27. Oktober 2019)

Mein neues Fugitive LT macht extrem viel Spass. 
Der Aufbauthread ist hier zu lesen


----------



## kopfkissen (20. November 2019)

Dieses Prachtexemplar sucht ein neues Zuhause


----------



## warden66 (25. Dezember 2019)

Pink Panther


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2019)

Fett, geiles Fahrwerk !


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. Februar 2020)

Mein Projekt für 2020 ist angelaufen!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2020)

Legger Baukasten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (15. Februar 2020)

So fertig und die erste kleine Runde zum einstellen + Foto's gemacht. LG


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Februar 2020)

So das ist mein Schätzchen


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2020)

Schöne Räder hier !


----------



## 911wood (12. März 2020)

Wird Zeit, dass hier mal wieder was passiert: Delirium als Mullet


----------



## DerohneName (14. März 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass hier mal wieder was passiert: Delirium als MulletAnhang anzeigen 994018


Beste Farbe  

Hier Mal meins (nicht mir in meinem Eigentum, aber dennoch)


----------



## warden66 (17. März 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass hier mal wieder was passiert: Delirium als MulletAnhang anzeigen 994018


Komm erzähl, wie ist es? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken.
Wäre nett wenn Du ausführlich berichten könntest.
Gerne auch pn.
Gruß Markus


----------



## SlayMe (17. März 2020)

Ne, nicht PN.
Laut und deutlich, damit alle was von haben.
Danke!


----------



## 911wood (17. März 2020)

Euer Wunsch sei mir Befehl:
Hab beim Delirium schon paar Setups durch. 650b mit 180/170, 650b mit 200/189 und 650b mit 180/189. Mit 222x70 Dämpfer ist es schon ne Waffe aber für meinen Geschmack evtl. zu viel des Guten. Fahr gerne Stolpertrails. Aktuelles Setup ist also Lyrik RC2 29 vorne. EBH 562mm bei 160mm und 42mm Offset. Monarch Plus mit 216x63 hinten. Tretlager ging dabei auf ca. 356mm hoch. War mir etwas zu hoch - Offset Buchsen oben und unten bringen es auf rund 350mm im slacken Setup. Lenkwinkel liegt jetzt bei 64 Grad. Fühlt sich perfekt an, nicht kipplig und ich sitz noch mehr im Rad. War es gewohnt mit 650b paar Spacer zu fahren. Die sind jetzt raus und ein 50mm Riser ist drin. Fahr vorne gerade nen Kenda Hellkat AEC und bin vom Grip noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Bau jetzt mal auf Assegai um und teste. In jedem Fall ist das  Überrollverhalten ne ganze Spur besser. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich berichte wie sich der Assegai vorne schlägt und wer noch mehr wissen mag, dem steh ich bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
VGs Tom


----------



## warden66 (19. März 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch sei mir Befehl:
> Hab beim Delirium schon paar Setups durch. 650b mit 180/170, 650b mit 200/189 und 650b mit 180/189. Mit 222x70 Dämpfer ist es schon ne Waffe aber für meinen Geschmack evtl. zu viel des Guten. Fahr gerne Stolpertrails. Aktuelles Setup ist also Lyrik RC2 29 vorne. EBH 562mm bei 160mm und 42mm Offset. Monarch Plus mit 216x63 hinten. Tretlager ging dabei auf ca. 356mm hoch. War mir etwas zu hoch - Offset Buchsen oben und unten bringen es auf rund 350mm im slacken Setup. Lenkwinkel liegt jetzt bei 64 Grad. Fühlt sich perfekt an, nicht kipplig und ich sitz noch mehr im Rad. War es gewohnt mit 650b paar Spacer zu fahren. Die sind jetzt raus und ein 50mm Riser ist drin. Fahr vorne gerade nen Kenda Hellkat AEC und bin vom Grip noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Bau jetzt mal auf Assegai um und teste. In jedem Fall ist das  Überrollverhalten ne ganze Spur besser. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich berichte wie sich der Assegai vorne schlägt und wer noch mehr wissen mag, dem steh ich bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
> VGs Tom


Hallo Tom, vielen lieben Dank für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.
Mein Setup momentan 650b, 180/170, Lyrik/Push 11/6.
Habe auch bereits Fragen.
EBH 562? Ich habe bei der beschriebenen Gabel EBH 571 gefunden?
Wo bekomme ich Offsetbuchsen?
Darf ich fragen woher du kommst? Evtl. könnte man ja mal ne Testfahrt zusammen machen?
Ich bin aus dem Saar/Pfalzkreis.
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## DerohneName (19. März 2020)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, vielen lieben Dank für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.
> Mein Setup momentan 650b, 180/170, Lyrik/Push 11/6.
> Habe auch bereits Fragen.
> EBH 562? Ich habe bei der beschriebenen Gabel EBH 571 gefunden?
> ...


Offset-Bushings aus UK- der macht auch offiziell die für Knolly selber. 

Kann man empfehlen- musst nur schauen, dass der 11-6 nicht oben an der Wippe ankommt. 
Bei meinem Vivid Air ging sich zB eine Offetbuchse oben nicht aus- beim CCDB Cool hingegen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 911wood (19. März 2020)

Hi Markus,
hast Recht mit der EBH. Hab meine Offsetbuchsen tatsächlich bei Offset-Bushings.com bestellt. Geht tadellos. Bin heute mal den Assegai vorne gefahren und jetzt ist der Grip perfekt. Würde dich gerne testen lassen - wohne aber in Bad Tölz in Bayern. Aber wenn du mal in der Gegend bist (und kein Fieber oder Husten hast)...


----------



## RB_Toyride (30. März 2020)

Soo damit der Thread nicht abreißt, hier mal ein mMn hübsches Bild von meinem Warden. 
So wie es dasteht wirklich eine Wucht.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (1. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 865267
> Anhang anzeigen 865268


?...!


----------



## Jogi1968 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen, da ich auf das Knolly Fugitive umgestiegen bin, kommt mein Knolly Warden so gut wie nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Es ist einfach zu schade dass das Bike nur ein- bis zweimal im Monat gefahren wird. Für den Fall das ihr im Freundeskreis einen habt der etwas was gutes sucht.






						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1546 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1546 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## zet1 (14. Mai 2020)

Hier mein neues delirium v2... Ltd edition STILL CREEK MURDER... 20 stk weltweit nur...


----------



## flo_ba (24. Mai 2020)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, vielen lieben Dank für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.
> Mein Setup momentan 650b, 180/170, Lyrik/Push 11/6.
> Habe auch bereits Fragen.
> EBH 562? Ich habe bei der beschriebenen Gabel EBH 571 gefunden?
> ...



Sehr interessante Geschichte. 
Ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen vorne mal 29" auszuprobieren. Reichen dir die 160 mm bei 29" aus, 911wood? Ich habe aktuell ein klassisches Fox Factory Setup mit 180/170, wobei mich vorn 29" mit 170 mm reizen würde. Geplant ist die neue Mezzer von Manitou mal zu testen. Finde die Dorado im Podium schon sehr nice 

@warden66: Wo bist du denn meist mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## 911wood (24. Mai 2020)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Geschichte.
> Ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen vorne mal 29" auszuprobieren. Reichen dir die 160 mm bei 29" aus, 911wood? Ich habe aktuell ein klassisches Fox Factory Setup mit 180/170, wobei mich vorn 29" mit 170 mm reizen würde. Geplant ist die neue Mezzer von Manitou mal zu testen. Finde die Dorado im Podium schon sehr nice
> 
> @warden66: Wo bist du denn meist mit dem Bike unterwegs?



Das mit dem Ausreichen ist halt immer so ne Sache. Die 160 mit 29er VR sind und bleiben halt 160. Du rollst über vieles lockerer drüber aber es sind halt keine 180. Im Grunde hab ich das Delirium zu einem Mullet Warden umgebaut. Musst halt genau schauen bzw. vorab rechnen ob das Tretlager mit der Mezzer nicht zu hoch wird. Ich bin gerade am Pläne schmieden evtl. mal ne 29er Doppelbrücke mit 180mm vorne einzubauen


----------



## zet1 (25. Mai 2020)

Grüss Euch.


Nachdem wir einer der letzten verbliebenen Knolly Ansprechpartner hierzulande zu sein scheinen, und wir in letzter Zeit vielmals gefragt wurden wo der Unterschied zwischen den V2 Versionen von *Warden*,  *Warden LT* und *Delirium *liegt: nun es ist ganz simpel: *Die drei Rahmen sind IDENT!*
D.h. idente Geometrie, Preis, Gewicht, ...

Der Unterschied ist einzig allein nur der *Dämpfer Hub*, d.h. das Hinterrad federt nur etwas weiter rein beim LT und Delirium gegenüber dem "kleinen" Warden.

Warden hat 205 x *60mm *
Warden LT hat 205 x *62,5mm*
Delirium hat 205 x *65mm*


Wir stellen uns, und hiermit vor allem euch, daher die Frage: Macht es deshalb Sinn hier Dämpfer mit weniger Hub zu verwenden, also Federweg zu "verschwenden"? Zumal ja auch das "kleinste" Warden mit 160mm Federweg am Heck ein reinrassiges Enduro ist, die Rahmen ohnehin alle über 4kg wiegen, also keine Bergaufraketen sind in dem Sinne?

Was meint ihr? 

Wir haben bisher alles mit 65mm Hub ausgestattet. Ich verwende selbt ein Delirium V2 (bereits hier gepostet) als do it all Bike, d.h. für lange Touren, Bikeparks, Trails. geht einwandfrei den Berg hoch, ohne die Kletterhilfe am Dämpfer (Fox X2 factory) benutzen zu müssen. D.h. ein "Wegsacken" durch 65mm Hub statt 60mm wie am "kleinen" Warden habe ich nicht feststellen können. Es liegt aber natürlich deutlich satter am Trail und Bergab mit dem 65mm Hub und somit 173mm federweg hinten .


----------



## Dani (15. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion_Privat (16. Juni 2020)

Ansich schick, aber das Rad ist einfach zu flach und damit der Spacerturm zu hoch. Dürfte auch weitaus mehr sein als Fox oder Rock Shox maximal freigeben (30mm!):


			Installing the 32, 34, & 36 FOX Fork


----------



## zet1 (17. Juni 2020)

Dani schrieb:


> Wow groß bist du und welche größe hast das Bike.?


----------



## Dani (18. Juni 2020)

Symion_Privat schrieb:


> Ansich schick, aber das Rad ist einfach zu flach und damit der Spacerturm zu hoch. Dürfte auch weitaus mehr sein als Fox oder Rock Shox maximal freigeben (30mm!):
> 
> 
> Installing the 32, 34, & 36 FOX Fork



Mir ist egal, dass der Spacertuem hoch ist, ich will bequem sitzen und keine Nackenstarre bekommen. Mit meinen 65 kg dürfte das für den Gabelschaft auch kein Problem sein...


----------



## Symion_Privat (18. Juni 2020)

Das kann ich schon verstehen. Leider ist der Stack (zumindest L und XL) bei den Knollys ein Witz und der Grund warum ich keines mehr fahre.
Ansonsten schickes Rad.


----------



## Dani (19. Juni 2020)

Ich bin 178 gross und fahre L. 
Habe eher lange Beine und kurze Arme und mein Nacken verlangt nach einem Schleudertrauma nach einer aufrechten Haltung. Ich fahre immer höhere Spacertürme...


----------



## zet1 (20. Juni 2020)

Na dann mach doch zb einen lenker drauf mit höherem rise... 38mm zb. Das erspart etwa 2 bis 3cm soacerturm. Ich habe ähnliches Problem gehabt bei knolly und komme nun mit 3cm unter dem Vorbau aus mit einem 38mm riserbar.

Übrigens knolly hat nun in der v2 Version längere steuerrohre!
Soweit also zu "nie mehr knolly" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion_Privat (21. Juni 2020)

Fahre auch einen 50mm Spank Spike Riserbar. 
Zu wenig Stack bei L und XL Rahmen ist kein Knolly eigenes Ding ;-)

Durfte vor kurzem auf einem Megatower XXL sitzen, Stack 668mm. Das ist schon eine Offenbarung. Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## Dani (21. Juni 2020)

zet1 schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch zb einen lenker drauf mit höherem rise... 38mm zb. Das erspart etwa 2 bis 3cm soacerturm. Ich habe ähnliches Problem gehabt bei knolly und komme nun mit 3cm unter dem Vorbau aus mit einem 38mm riserbar.
> 
> Übrigens knolly hat nun in der v2 Version längere steuerrohre!
> Soweit also zu "nie mehr knolly" ?



Ich fahre schon 50mm rise...


----------



## zet1 (23. Juni 2020)

Hm, dann musst du ja auf dem bike wie auf einem cruiser sitzen momentan, so aufrecht... Leider da nicht die Sportlichkeit des Bikes darunter, zb bergauf?


----------



## Dani (23. Juni 2020)

zet1 schrieb:


> Hm, dann musst du ja auf dem bike wie auf einem cruiser sitzen momentan, so aufrecht... Leider da nicht die Sportlichkeit des Bikes darunter, zb bergauf?



Ich sitze schon relativ aufrecht auf dem Bike, aber auch nicht zu stark, eben wegen meiner kurzen Arme und langen Beinen. Wie auf einem Cruiser sitze ich da noch lange nicht. 
Das Hochfahren steiler Rampen ist die Paradedisziplin diese Fugitives, da wo ich damit noch hochfahre, steigen die Andern meist ab und schieben. Limit ist da eher meine Puste als der Grad der Steigung.


----------



## warden66 (2. August 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch sei mir Befehl:
> Hab beim Delirium schon paar Setups durch. 650b mit 180/170, 650b mit 200/189 und 650b mit 180/189. Mit 222x70 Dämpfer ist es schon ne Waffe aber für meinen Geschmack evtl. zu viel des Guten. Fahr gerne Stolpertrails. Aktuelles Setup ist also Lyrik RC2 29 vorne. EBH 562mm bei 160mm und 42mm Offset. Monarch Plus mit 216x63 hinten. Tretlager ging dabei auf ca. 356mm hoch. War mir etwas zu hoch - Offset Buchsen oben und unten bringen es auf rund 350mm im slacken Setup. Lenkwinkel liegt jetzt bei 64 Grad. Fühlt sich perfekt an, nicht kipplig und ich sitz noch mehr im Rad. War es gewohnt mit 650b paar Spacer zu fahren. Die sind jetzt raus und ein 50mm Riser ist drin. Fahr vorne gerade nen Kenda Hellkat AEC und bin vom Grip noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Bau jetzt mal auf Assegai um und teste. In jedem Fall ist das  Überrollverhalten ne ganze Spur besser. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich berichte wie sich der Assegai vorne schlägt und wer noch mehr wissen mag, dem steh ich bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
> VGs Tom



Hallo Tom, mein Wunsch nach einem Mullet-Delirium rückt jetzt nochmal in den Fokus.
Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob sich dein Setup inzwischen nochmals verändert hat oder ob Du immer noch zufrieden bist?
Lieben Dank 
Markus


----------



## warden66 (2. August 2020)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Geschichte.
> Ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen vorne mal 29" auszuprobieren. Reichen dir die 160 mm bei 29" aus, 911wood? Ich habe aktuell ein klassisches Fox Factory Setup mit 180/170, wobei mich vorn 29" mit 170 mm reizen würde. Geplant ist die neue Mezzer von Manitou mal zu testen. Finde die Dorado im Podium schon sehr nice
> 
> @warden66: Wo bist du denn meist mit dem Bike unterwegs?


Hallo, sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.
Bin als „Pfalzbiker“ natürlich viel im Pfälzerwald unterwegs.
Auch das Saarland hat nette Trails.
Mich würde auch bei Dir interessieren ob Du auf Mullet umgerüstet hast und mit welchem Setup du jetzt fährst?
Wo bist Du oft unterwegs?
Lieben Dank 
Markus


----------



## 911wood (2. August 2020)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, mein Wunsch nach einem Mullet-Delirium rückt jetzt nochmal in den Fokus.
> Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob sich dein Setup inzwischen nochmals verändert hat oder ob Du immer noch zufrieden bist?
> Lieben Dank
> Markus



Hi Markus,
hab das Delirium nochmal etwas mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt . Boxxer auf 170mm getravelt und hinten jetzt ein Vivid Air. EBH ist aber gleich zur Lyrik in 160mm. Mullet ist in jedem Fall mein bisheriges bestes Setup beim Delirium.
VGs Tom


----------



## warden66 (5. September 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> hab das Delirium nochmal etwas mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt . Boxxer auf 170mm getravelt und hinten jetzt ein Vivid Air. EBH ist aber gleich zur Lyrik in 160mm. Mullet ist in jedem Fall mein bisheriges bestes Setup beim Delirium.
> VGs Tom


----------



## warden66 (5. September 2020)

warden66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1111072


Es ist fertig


----------



## Deleted 451493 (6. September 2020)

Intend Upgrade, aber sowieso mit den Delirium zufrieden.
Wird noch lange bleiben ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (8. September 2020)

RigidnFast schrieb:


> Intend Upgrade, aber sowieso mit den Delirium zufrieden.
> Wird noch lange bleiben ??


Das Knolly Delirium Zessel ist einfach so unfassbar schön. ?

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und vor allem auch der Gabel!


----------



## CaptainCrash (15. September 2020)

Moin, 
als (werdender?) Knolly-Enthusiast interessiere ich mich für das Delirium, habe aber leider das Problem, dass ich zwischen zwei Größen bin, nämlich L und XL. Von den Zahlen her wäre XL bei mir besser, aber wenn ich schon einen Rahmen für das Geld kaufe, wüsste ich gern vorher, ob er passt. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: würde mir wer ein Knolly Warden oder Delirium in L oder XL mal zum Probesitzen leihen? 

Beste Grüße und Kette rechts!


----------



## biketraveller (8. November 2020)

Moin,
hier sind dann mal meine Knöllchen...
Chilcotin, Endorphin und Podium. Chilcotin und Endorphin sind custom gepulvert und alle Größe XL.

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2020)

Super Bild !


----------



## biketraveller (8. November 2020)

Von den anderen muss ich nochmal Bilder machen...


----------



## biketraveller (8. November 2020)

Nur die beste Pflege für mein Knolly...meine Freundin bekommt nen Eimer mit kaltem Wasser...


----------



## biketraveller (9. November 2020)

Hier das Podium.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (25. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Fugitive LT. Auf der Knolly Webseite steht das unter 29/27.5, ich kann aber keine weiteren Infos bezüglich 27.5 finden. Es wird nur noch über 29er geschrieben.
Ich möchte mir gerne im März/April einen neuen Rahmen zulegen und Knolly Warden bzw. Fugitive sind in der Endauswahl, allerdings möchte ich einen 27.5er Aufbau machen, da hier eine Mezzer Pro 27.5 liegt, die auf einen Rahmen wartet
Sofern ich einen Warden LT Rahmen in McLaren Orange finde, werde ich aber wohl sowieso zum Warden greifen, da ich diese Farbe einfach saugeil finde
Das wird dann mein Ostergeschenk an mich selbst


----------



## Oldskul (25. Januar 2021)

Also das Fugitive (LT) ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich ein reines 29er. Wenn du das mit 27,5“ fahren willst, solltest du auf jeden Fall mit ordentlich fetten „plus“-Reifen fahren. Aber selbst dann wird das Fugitive noch ein sehr tiefes Tretlager haben. Beides muss man mögen!
ABER: Meine Frau (167 cm) fährt eines und ist sofort gut mit den großen Laufrädern zurechtgekommen (ist ihr erstes 29er).

Das Fugi - selbst in LT - ist auch immer noch ein Trailbike (wenn auch sehr Potent), während das Warden - je nach Dämpfer - mindestens im AM bis Enduro Bereich angesiedelt ist. Daher sicher auch die Frage, wo du deinen Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich siehst.

Ich baue mir gerade ein Warden v2 in Größe L auf (160 mm mit 170 mm Gabel). Wenn du also noch Fragen hast, kann ich evtl. helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (25. Januar 2021)

@OldSchool Danke für den Input.

Ich bin momentan noch etwas unentschlossen. Wird mein erstes und einziges MTB nach rund 20 Jahren Abstinenz. Hab an Weihnachten die Mezzer im Gewinnspiel gewonnen und von der besten Ehefrau aller Zeiten den Vorschlag bekommen, mir doch ein MTB aufzubauen. Wer kann da schon nein sagen
Lag wohl daran, dass ich ständig mit meinem Rennrad Wheelies und Bunny Hops im Garagenhof geübt habe xD.

Für mich soll es ein "Do-it-all" MTB werden. Meist werde ich wohl hier im Bereich westlich von München, aber auch auf den Isar-Trails unterwegs sein. Eine MTB Gruppe gibt es hier im Ort auch, die zu Nicht-Corona-Zeiten auch 3-4 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark fährt, wo ich mich gerne anschließen würde.

Früher bin ich hauptsächlich XC gefahren, aber Sprünge, Wheelies, Endo etc. kann ich noch aus meiner Kindheit, wenn auch etwas eingerostet

Das Warden LT ist von der Beschreibung her ja für alles geeignet, wobei es bei den meisten meiner lokalen Trails wohl etwas "too-much" ist, aber eigentlich ist mir das auch egal


----------



## SlayMe (25. Januar 2021)

Oldskul schrieb:


> Also das Fugitive (LT) ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich ein reines 29er. Wenn du das mit 27,5“ fahren willst, solltest du auf jeden Fall mit ordentlich fetten „plus“-Reifen fahren. Aber selbst dann wird das Fugitive noch ein sehr tiefes Tretlager haben. Beides muss man mögen!
> ABER: Meine Frau (167 cm) fährt eines und ist sofort gut mit den großen Laufrädern zurechtgekommen (ist ihr erstes 29er).
> 
> Das Fugi - selbst in LT - ist auch immer noch ein Trailbike (wenn auch sehr Potent), während das Warden - je nach Dämpfer - mindestens im AM bis Enduro Bereich angesiedelt ist. Daher sicher auch die Frage, wo du deinen Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich siehst.
> ...


Bikeinsel hat noch ein Warden in Deiner Wunschfarbe in Größe L. Ist sogar im Angebot.
Wäre es ein M, hätte ich es schon lange gekauft.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (25. Januar 2021)

@SlayMe Danke, hab ich heute auch gefunden. Wenn es im März/April noch da ist, werde ich schwer widerstehen können. Vorher wird es aber leider finanziell nix.
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## zet1 (26. Januar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Fugitive LT. Auf der Knolly Webseite steht das unter 29/27.5, ich kann aber keine weiteren Infos bezüglich 27.5 finden. Es wird nur noch über 29er geschrieben.
> Ich möchte mir gerne im März/April einen neuen Rahmen zulegen und Knolly Warden bzw. Fugitive sind in der Endauswahl, allerdings möchte ich einen 27.5er Aufbau machen, da hier eine Mezzer Pro 27.5 liegt, die auf einen Rahmen wartet
> Sofern ich einen Warden LT Rahmen in McLaren Orange finde, werde ich aber wohl sowieso zum Warden greifen, da ich diese Farbe einfach saugeil finde
> Das wird dann mein Ostergeschenk an mich selbst


Ich bin das fugitive als plus bike gefahren. War auch ok, tretlager nicjt zu tief . Aber ich würde dann eher das warden nehmen gleich an deiner stelle.. Oder das neue chilcotin, das selben federweg hat nun wie die warden serie.. 
.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (26. Januar 2021)

@zet1 Hab mir das heute auch noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich für das Warden LT entschieden. Bis März oder April muss ich nun noch trocken Brot und Wasser zu mir nehmen, dann wird der Rahmen bestellt. Wehe den kauft einer vorher


----------



## zet1 (27. Januar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> @zet1 Hab mir das heute auch noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich für das Warden LT entschieden. Bis März oder April muss ich nun noch trocken Brot und Wasser zu mir nehmen, dann wird der Rahmen bestellt. Wehe den kauft einer vorher


Gute Entscheidung. Aber beachte die liefersituation generell in der bike Branche! Kann sein dass du eine wartezeit von mehreren Wochen bis sogar monaten hast! Vorbestellen ist daher ratsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (27. Januar 2021)

Ich kann Dir das Warden LT sehr empfehlen, ich habe es zu Beginn als Mullet aufgebaut, inzwischen aber wieder komplett auf 27,5 umgerüstet. Passt für mich in Summe besser.
Behalte auch noch mein vorheriges Warden, beide Bike‘s sind treue Begleiter mit guten Do-It-All Eigenschaften.
Bei weiteren Fragen darfst Dich gerne bei mir melden.
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (27. Januar 2021)

@warden66 Spätestens wenn mein Warden fertig ist, werde ich mich bei Dir melden, denn dann werde ich meine Eltern in meiner alten Heimat Zweibrücken mit dem Bike im Gepäck besuchen. Dann können wir ein Knolly Treffen im Pfälzer Wald veranstalten
Bis ich den Aufbau fertig habe, dürfte sich hoffentlich ja die COVID Situation entsprechend entspannt haben.


----------



## warden66 (27. Januar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> @warden66 Spätestens wenn mein Warden fertig ist, werde ich mich bei Dir melden, denn dann werde ich meine Eltern in meiner alten Heimat Zweibrücken mit dem Bike im Gepäck besuchen. Dann können wir ein Knolly Treffen im Pfälzer Wald veranstalten
> Bis ich den Aufbau fertig habe, dürfte sich hoffentlich ja die COVID Situation entsprechend entspannt haben.


Liebend gerne, hier haben wir beste Voraussetzungen um dein neues Bike ausgiebig zu testen.
Zweibrücken ist auch ein Teil meiner alten Heimat, stamme aus Bottenbach.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (27. Januar 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Liebend gerne, hier haben wir beste Voraussetzungen um dein neues Bike ausgiebig zu testen.
> Zweibrücken ist auch ein Teil meiner alten Heimat, stamme aus Bottenbach.


Ich bin gebürtiger Stambacher


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (28. Januar 2021)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich dezidierte SB+ Kurbeln an den Wardens (und welche Länge würdet ihr für Rahmengröße L empfehlen)?
Ich hab mir das auf der Knolly Seite durchgelesen und hab noch eine Verständnisfrage.

Meine Kurbel ist eine GX Eagle Boost, d.h. ich würde mir einfach ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset montieren und das Ganze wäre soweit ok.
Ein Innenlager hab ich noch nicht, da gibt es jetzt Boost und Superboost von SRAM. In Verbindung mit meiner Boost Kurbel sollte ich dann also auch das SRAM Boost montieren, oder?

Im Endeffekt also Boost-Kurbel, Boost Innenlager und 0mm Offset Kettenblatt.

Ich denke darüber nach, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre die unbenutzte Boost Kurbel zu verkaufen und gleich das Superboost-Set zu kaufen. Kurbel und Innenlager kommen zusammen auf rund 150.- Euro, das ist noch akzeptabel.


----------



## warden66 (30. Januar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich dezidierte SB+ Kurbeln an den Wardens (und welche Länge würdet ihr für Rahmengröße L empfehlen)?
> Ich hab mir das auf der Knolly Seite durchgelesen und hab noch eine Verständnisfrage.
> 
> Meine Kurbel ist eine GX Eagle Boost, d.h. ich würde mir einfach ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset montieren und das Ganze wäre soweit ok.
> ...


Die GX Kurbel funktioniert mit einem 0mm Offset Kettenblatt.
Das Innenlager muss für die Tretlagerbreite passen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (30. Januar 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Die GX Kurbel funktioniert mit einem 0mm Offset Kettenblatt.
> Das Innenlager muss für die Tretlagerbreite passen.


Super, danke! Hab in der Anleitung jetzt gefunden, dass ich für das DUB  Innenlager einfach die entsprechenden Spacer verwenden muss, ansonsten sind die BSA Innenlager identisch. Kettenblatt von OneUp mit 0mm und dann sollte das gut funktionieren.
Danke Dir!


----------



## warden66 (30. Januar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Super, danke! Hab in der Anleitung jetzt gefunden, dass ich für das DUB  Innenlager einfach die entsprechenden Spacer verwenden muss, ansonsten sind die BSA Innenlager identisch. Kettenblatt von OneUp mit 0mm und dann sollte das gut funktionieren.
> Danke Dir!


Ja das passt genau. Ich fahre Wolftooth oval 30t mit 0er Offset.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. Februar 2021)

zet1 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues delirium v2... Ltd edition STILL CREEK MURDER... 20 stk weltweit nur...


Sieht richtig schick aus! Ich hab versucht herauszufinden, woher der Name "Still Creek Murder" kommt, aber außer einer Band hab ich da nix gefunden. Weißt Du da mehr?


----------



## SlayMe (2. Februar 2021)

Still Creek ist ein Bach in der Nähe vom Knolly Stammhaus in Burnaby Vancouver und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass da immer eine Menge Raben rumfliegen. Ein murder ist ein Schwarm und bezieht sich auf die Raben auf der limitierten Edition. Diese Raben sind also auf dem Rahmen und haben damit den Namen gegeben.
Vielleicht erinnere ich mich auch falsch, aber mir gefällt es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (2. Februar 2021)

Im Englischen gibt es für eine Gruppe Tiere (Schwarm, Rudel usw.) sehr viele verschiedene Wörter, die je nach Tierart variieren. Vielleicht kennst Du ja noch die Band A flock of seagulls. Bei Möven nimmt man also flock, bei Raben murder.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. Februar 2021)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ein murder ist ein Schwarm


Ah, Danke! Diese Bedeutung von "Murder" kannte ich noch nicht. Ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht, das wäre ein Trail der mörderisch schwer ist und hab danach gesucht


----------



## an_d (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, möchte mich hier gerne unters Volk mischen. 
Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit stark am überlegen ob ich mir ein Knolly holen soll. Eigentlich ists ja mehr ein Drang  
Was mich etwas abhält ist zum einen das Gewicht. Da ich unter anderem extrem gerne auch Touren fahre hab ich ein wenig Bammel, dass mir das Bike zu schwer sein könnte. Wie sind hier so allgemein die Bike-Gewichte wenn ich fragen darf. Bzw. ist wer hier im Forum der auch mit nem Warden Lt oder einem Chilcotin zu langen Touren ausrückt? 
Zum anderen würde ich gerne so viel wie möglich vom alten Bike mit aufs Neue rüber nehmen. Aber ist halt schwierig.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Februar 2021)

Solange sich das Bike effizient treten lässt und du nicht ständig sprints einlegst bzw. keine Strave Bestzeiten im Anstieg erzielen willst, spielt das Gewicht nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Wie effizient die aktuellen Knollys pedalieren weiß ich allerdings nicht, mein altes Chilcotin 26" war okay aber im Vergleich zu modernen Geos (aktuell fahre ich das Banshee Titan) kein Vergleich. Mein Titan wiegt auch um die 15 kg und lässt sich super pedalieren, insb. mit dem DB Kitsuma Dämpfer, den man ziemlich stark dämpfen kann.


----------



## an_d (3. Februar 2021)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Solange sich das Bike effizient treten lässt und du nicht ständig sprints einlegst bzw. keine Strave Bestzeiten im Anstieg erzielen willst, spielt das Gewicht nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> Wie effizient die aktuellen Knollys pedalieren weiß ich allerdings nicht, mein altes Chilcotin 26" war okay aber im Vergleich zu modernen Geos (aktuell fahre ich das Banshee Titan) kein Vergleich. Mein Titan wiegt auch um die 15 kg und lässt sich super pedalieren, insb. mit dem DB Kitsuma Dämpfer, den man ziemlich stark dämpfen kann.


Hy Sasse, danke dir schon einmal für deine Ausführungen. Lustig dass du es ansprichst. Das Titan liegt bei mir derzeit auf Rang zwei, sollte es doch kein Knolly werden. Von daher schon mal gut zu wissen. 
Ja, dass ich damit keine Bestzeiten holen ist mir bewusst. Ich komme nur von nem Specialized Enduro, das sich ziemlich gut treten lässt. Möchte gerne was in die Richtung ohne zuviel Abstriche machen zu müssen. Schwierig... Probefahrt ist bei mir leider auch kaum möglich


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Februar 2021)

Das Spezi Enduro bin ich noch nie gefahren, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Das Titan lässt sich allerdings wirklich gut treten, alleine der steile Sitzwinkel ist mega, man hat eine gute Körperposition. Das war beim alten Chilcotin deutlich schlechter, weil man zu weit hinten saß.
Mit dem original X2 hat es mir manchmal noch zu sehr gewippt, mit dem neuen Kitsuma ist aber auch dieses Thema Geschichte.
Mit dem Chili habe ich in Finale auch schon Touren über 1000 HM gemacht, mit dem Titan konnte ich dort leider noch nicht fahren, das hätte ich damit aber mindestens genau so gut geschafft. Natürlich muss man solche Angaben immer in Relation der persönlichen Fitness betrachten. ;-)

Die Sitzwinkel der neuen Knollys sehen irgendwie flacher aus als die vom Titan, laut  Geo-Tabelle sollen sie aber ähnlich sein. Tatsächlich müsste hier aber mal jemand berichten, der ein aktuelles Modell hat oder es gefahren ist.


----------



## SlayMe (3. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, möchte mich hier gerne unters Volk mischen.
> Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit stark am überlegen ob ich mir ein Knolly holen soll. Eigentlich ists ja mehr ein Drang
> Was mich etwas abhält ist zum einen das Gewicht. Da ich unter anderem extrem gerne auch Touren fahre hab ich ein wenig Bammel, dass mir das Bike zu schwer sein könnte. Wie sind hier so allgemein die Bike-Gewichte wenn ich fragen darf. Bzw. ist wer hier im Forum der auch mit nem Warden Lt oder einem Chilcotin zu langen Touren ausrückt?
> Zum anderen würde ich gerne so viel wie möglich vom alten Bike mit aufs Neue rüber nehmen. Aber ist halt schwierig.
> Beste Grüße


Gewicht ist immer relativ. Für das was ein Knolly abkann und dass es aus Alu ist, ist es eher leicht. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Aber ich halte Knolly auch für den letzten Alu-Premiumhersteller, vielleicht bin ich da befangen.  Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist allerdings hervorragend und die Räder sind halt sehr vielseitig. So bekommst Du z.B. beim Warden durch die Veränderung des Stroke im Dämpfer verschieden viel Federweg. Das Warden, Warden LT und Delirium sind ja identische Rahmen nur mit unterschiedlichem Dämpferstroke. Und welcher andere Hersteller lässt seine Kunden an einem Enduro eine Doppelbrückengabel fahren, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?


----------



## warden66 (4. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen, ich fahre das Warden LT und parallel das alte Warden. Mit beiden Bikes bin ich im Pfälzerwald unterwegs und meine Touren bewegen sich zwischen 20-60km und aufwärts sind es dann meist bis zu 1.600hm.
Das Warden LT fährt sich durch den Sitzwinkel super entspannt den Berg hoch und der RS Dämpfer lässt sich durch den Plattformhebel schön beruhigen ohne zu wippen.
Man fährt Berghoch keine Bestzeiten jedoch macht mir kein Anstieg ernsthaft Angst.
LRS ist der Syntace C33i mit Maxxis DHR/Assegai DoubleDown v/h.
30t oval Kettenblatt mit Eagle 12-50.


----------



## an_d (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo und danke schon mal für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Wenn ich darf würde ich hier noch das ein oder andere vertiefen. Über welche Händler habt ihr denn so allgemein bestellt, oder habt ihr direkt über Knolly bestellt. 
Bzgl. Hinterrad und Kurbel in super boost. Was könnt ihr so empfehlen. Möchte hier gerne schauen so günstig wie möglich zu kaufen. Rad selber aufbauen? Irgendwer Erfahrung mit shimano slx? 
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Hallo und danke schon mal für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Wenn ich darf würde ich hier noch das ein oder andere vertiefen. Über welche Händler habt ihr denn so allgemein bestellt, oder habt ihr direkt über Knolly bestellt.
> Bzgl. Hinterrad und Kurbel in super boost. Was könnt ihr so empfehlen. Möchte hier gerne schauen so günstig wie möglich zu kaufen. Rad selber aufbauen? Irgendwer Erfahrung mit shimano slx?
> Beste Grüße


Händler gibt es nicht viele. Ich denke auch gerade über ein Warden nach und habe nur die Bikeinsel in Österreich, b.z.w. tri-cycles in D gefunden. (Findest Du beide hier im Bikemarkt)

Laufräder gibt es z.B. die Pancho-Wheels bei der Bikeinsel, ansonsten kannst Du Dir ab rund 650.- Euro bei verschiedenen Anbietern was bauen lassen. Die günstigste Variante die ich gefunden habe war mit DT350er Naben, 28 Speichen.
Eine günstige Superboost-Kurbel ist SRAM GX Eagle für 125.- Euro. 

Auf der Webseite von Knolly unter "Cranks" findest Du auch einige Alternativen:

CRANKS AND CHAINLINE​Cranks and BB for the Fugitive
With our new 157TRAIL rear end the chainline on the Fugitive and Fugitive LT is in the 55-57mm range with 56.5mm being optimal. There are a number of ways to get cranks to fit our frames so here are some helpful facts:

SRAM's new DUB system comes in two versions. Regular and SB+. The regular version works on the Fugitive but you have to switch to a zero offset chainring (see below). The SB+ version has a bottom bracket, cranks and chainring combination that works perfectly on the Fugitive. The X01, GX, and Descendant 7k DUB SB+ cranks have a longer axle and a wider BB spacer that works with 157TRAIL. All the DUB BB's are the same.
A standard SRAM crank with a zero offset chainring - One-Up and Chromag both have a great option - will work but it does limit the largest ring size on the front to 32t.
Any direct mount Raceface crank with a flipped Direct Mount ring will work. You can also run a direct mount flat ring from Black-Spire .Raceface rings come with a 3mm offset so when the ring is removed and flipped (the teeth profile works like this as well) it becomes a -3mm offset and the chainline works on the Fugitive. For a 1x system you can run a flipped ring on the Next SL, Next R, and Turbine cranks with a 134mm axle, or the Atlas and SIXC with the 136mm axle, or the Aeffect and Ride Cinch cranks with 137mm axle. For a 2x system you can run the Next SL, Next R or Turbine with a 143mm axle and a Boost spider. Helpful graphic for chainline. Raceface also now offers their cranks in a 143mm BB spindle which will provide a 55.5 chainline without having to flip the ring. 
Shimano offers their cranks with a +3 option (the part number should have a "B" on the end like this: FC-M8000-B). The axle length and BB are the same as their standard cranks so the offset is worked into the chainring mount. This system will work as both a 1x and a 2x option on the Fugitive. NOTE: this set up requires one spacer between the BB and the frame on the drive side. Maximum size chainring is a 32t ring with this setup. The XTR, XT and SLX cranks in this configuration work on the Fugitive. The new Shimano XTR, XT and SLX 12 speed cranks come in a 56.5 chainline 
FSA has 5 different MTN cranks that work with our 157TRAIL rear. Their system is very simple - you simply move one spacer from between the crank and the spider to between the spider and the BB to provide the right chainline.


----------



## an_d (4. Februar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Händler gibt es nicht viele. Ich denke auch gerade über ein Warden nach und habe nur die Bikeinsel in Österreich, b.z.w. tri-cycles in D gefunden. (Findest Du beide hier im Bikemarkt)
> 
> Laufräder gibt es z.B. die Pancho-Wheels bei der Bikeinsel, ansonsten kannst Du Dir ab rund 650.- Euro bei verschiedenen Anbietern was bauen lassen. Die günstigste Variante die ich gefunden habe war mit DT350er Naben, 28 Speichen.
> Eine günstige Superboost-Kurbel ist SRAM GX Eagle für 125.- Euro.
> ...


Hy, 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Hatte auch die beiden Händler gefunden. Ansonsten scheint es um deutschsprachigen Raum niemand anderen zu geben. 
Und danke für die Liste unten, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen auf deren Seite. Nachdem ich eine RaceFace Kurbel am alten Rad hab, sollte das laut deren Homepage dann ja kein Problem sein. Das ist schon mal nice. 
Die Frage bzgl eines HRs bleibt natürlich. Für die 650,- hast du aber einen kompletten Satz gerechnet hoffe ich  
Wobei selbst 300-400€ für "nur" ein HR finde ich halt auch schon zuviel für meinen Geschmack. Da ist man dann zwischen Rahmen und Headset dann doch auch schnell bei über 3000€.


----------



## warden66 (4. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Hatte auch die beiden Händler gefunden. Ansonsten scheint es um deutschsprachigen Raum niemand anderen zu geben.
> Und danke für die Liste unten, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen auf deren Seite. Nachdem ich eine RaceFace Kurbel am alten Rad hab, sollte das laut deren Homepage dann ja kein Problem sein. Das ist schon mal nice.
> ...


Das kostspieligste Problem ist die HR-Nabe, hier gibt es in 157SuperBoost nur wenige Hersteller. Wenn es dann noch 28 Speichen sein müssen geht nichts an einer DT 240 vorbei, weil es die 350er tatsächlich nicht gibt auf dem deutschen Markt.
Hope meines Wissens auch nur in 32Loch.

Wenn ihr das Glück habt eine 12x157 DH Nabe zu ergattern und der Freilauf passt zu Eurer Kassette, dann könnt ihr diese ebenfalls verwenden.
Ich habe z.b. für 50€ eine DT Spline DH 28 Loch mit XD Freilauf bekommen in 12x157, diese dann mit einer Newmen Felge eingespeicht und somit für ca. 160€ ein günstiges HR aufgebaut.


----------



## warden66 (4. Februar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Händler gibt es nicht viele. Ich denke auch gerade über ein Warden nach und habe nur die Bikeinsel in Österreich, b.z.w. tri-cycles in D gefunden. (Findest Du beide hier im Bikemarkt)
> 
> Laufräder gibt es z.B. die Pancho-Wheels bei der Bikeinsel, ansonsten kannst Du Dir ab rund 650.- Euro bei verschiedenen Anbietern was bauen lassen. Die günstigste Variante die ich gefunden habe war mit DT350er Naben, 28 Speichen.
> Eine günstige Superboost-Kurbel ist SRAM GX Eagle für 125.- Euro.
> ...


Eine DT 350 in 157 mit 28 Speichen gibt es nicht. Die Shops sind falsch informiert.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Februar 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Eine DT 350 in 157 mit 28 Speichen gibt es nicht. Die Shops sind falsch informiert.


Danke für den Hinweis. 
Hatte mir einen Laufradsatz im Konfigurator von Radsporttechnik Müller so konfiguriert. Nachdem ich jetzt aber explizit nach der Nabe gesucht habe, ist diese nirgends zu finden. Naja, dann fang ich mit der Konfiguriererei halt nochmal an


----------



## an_d (4. Februar 2021)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Infos. 
Ich dachte hier an sowas hier. Ist verhältnismäßig noch recht günstig und denke da sollte man ein HR mit Glück bei der Suche nach Felge und Speichen auch für 150-200€ aufbauen können. Oder entgeht mir hier einfach etwas. Gibt's wohl als 32 und 28 Loch. 
Hat sich wer aufgrund des breiteren Aufbaus für ne 28 Loch Nabe entschieden und mag seine Erfahrungen teilen? Mittlerweile findet man die ja auch schon öfter auch am HR, ohne 157mm Einbaubreite

Shimano SLX HR-Nabe FH-M7130-B Disc Center Lock 12 mm Steckachse​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warden66 (5. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die vielen Infos.
> Ich dachte hier an sowas hier. Ist verhältnismäßig noch recht günstig und denke da sollte man ein HR mit Glück bei der Suche nach Felge und Speichen auch für 150-200€ aufbauen können. Oder entgeht mir hier einfach etwas. Gibt's wohl als 32 und 28 Loch.
> Hat sich wer aufgrund des breiteren Aufbaus für ne 28 Loch Nabe entschieden und mag seine Erfahrungen teilen? Mittlerweile findet man die ja auch schon öfter auch am HR, ohne 157mm Einbaubreite
> 
> Shimano SLX HR-Nabe FH-M7130-B Disc Center Lock 12 mm Steckachse​


Eine hochwertige wartungsfreie HR Nabe ist essenziell für eine lange Lebensdauer eines HR. Umspeichen wegen eines Defektes ist immer kostspielig.
Ich achte immer auf hochwertige Lagertechnik, hier würde ich bei SLX Naben genau hinsehen.
Billig kauft man meist zweimal 😉


----------



## Oldskul (5. Februar 2021)

noch zwei Tipps von meiner Seite...

Hinterrad/SuperBoost-Nabe: eine „echte“ SB-Nabe gibts seit Ende letztes Jahr auch von Pancho. Hab die Boost Variante auf zwei Bikes und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die SB Panch Nabe hab ich mir jetzt fürs Warden mit einer EX511er Felge einspeichen lassen. Die Nabe gibts mW aber nur 32 Loch (würde ich am HR aber eh nicht anders fahren).

Kurbel: mittlerweile kann man mit Kettenblatt-Lösungen von 1-up und Wolftooth die Kettenlinie auf fast allen gängigen Kurbeln superboosten. Habe das mit dem 1-up SB carrier in Verbindung mit einer Race Face Kurbel so gemacht - funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## Oldskul (5. Februar 2021)

P.S.: die Shimano XT und SLX SB Kurbeln haben ja einen relativ breiten Q-Faktor. Manche sind da ja recht sensibel und schwören auf einen möglichst schmalen Q-Wert. Hab mit den Shimano SLX bzw. XT SB Kurbeln aber keine Erfahrung, kann daher nix dazu sagen... glaub aber, dass mich das nicht stören würde.


----------



## an_d (5. Februar 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Eine hochwertige wartungsfreie HR Nabe ist essenziell für eine lange Lebensdauer eines HR. Umspeichen wegen eines Defektes ist immer kostspielig.
> Ich achte immer auf hochwertige Lagertechnik, hier würde ich bei SLX Naben genau hinsehen.
> Billig kauft man meist zweimal 😉


Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument. Ist alles so ne Sache. Irgendwie möchte man halt dann doch wo sparen, wie du aber sagst, dann kann natürlich sein, dass man bald ersetzen muss. Vlt. find ich hier im Forum wen der Erfahrungen mit SLX Naben gemacht hat. Mal ein bisschen stöbern


----------



## warden66 (6. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument. Ist alles so ne Sache. Irgendwie möchte man halt dann doch wo sparen, wie du aber sagst, dann kann natürlich sein, dass man bald ersetzen muss. Vlt. find ich hier im Forum wen der Erfahrungen mit SLX Naben gemacht hat. Mal ein bisschen stöbern


Shimano verwendet keine Gedichteten Industrielager, sie halten an den Lagerschalen mit Kugel fest, was nicht schlecht ist, der Lauf ist sogar etwas weicher. Wenn es Shimano sein soll würde ich aber die XT SB+ nehmen und mich mit dem Werkzeug zur Wartung der Lager eindecken. Öfter mal die Kugeln gereinigt und neues Fett rein dann hast auch mit Shimano lange Freude. Ich denke bei SLX wird auf ein „gehärtetes Edelstahl“ Innenleben verzichtet. Der kleine Mehrpreis wäre es mir Wert. Lieber Dann SLX als Kassette bzw. Schaltung wählen, die sind bei defekt schnell mal austauschbar.


----------



## an_d (6. Februar 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Shimano verwendet keine Gedichteten Industrielager, sie halten an den Lagerschalen mit Kugel fest, was nicht schlecht ist, der Lauf ist sogar etwas weicher. Wenn es Shimano sein soll würde ich aber die XT SB+ nehmen und mich mit dem Werkzeug zur Wartung der Lager eindecken. Öfter mal die Kugeln gereinigt und neues Fett rein dann hast auch mit Shimano lange Freude. Ich denke bei SLX wird auf ein „gehärtetes Edelstahl“ Innenleben verzichtet. Der kleine Mehrpreis wäre es mir Wert. Lieber Dann SLX als Kassette bzw. Schaltung wählen, die sind bei defekt schnell mal austauschbar.


Muss auch ehrlich gestehen, dass ich erst heute bemerkt hab, dass die ne Micro spline Aufnahme für die Kassette haben. Welche wiederum wohl nur als 12v verfügbar sind und ich "nur" 11v fahre. Zudem noch centerlock Aufnahme (was jetzt nicht das riesen Problem wäre) aber dennoch. Hab nun ne Sunringle für knapp unter 100€ gefunden. Denke das könnte ne gute Alternative sein


----------



## Dani (10. Februar 2021)

Knolly Händler im deutschsprachigen Bereich: Wir bauen auch Knollies auf, auf unserer Homepage noch nicht zu finden: www.stonebite.com 
Wir haben Testvelos (Fugitive LT Large, Warden XL und Warden LT Medium). 

Als Hinterradnabe geht auch Boost 148 mit 6 Loch Aufnahme und Problem Solver Superboost Adapter, das haben wir an ca 10 Bikes schon montiert. 
Perfekte Kettenlinie hat man mit normaler Boost Kurbel mit ca 52mm (geht nicht mit jeder Kettenblatt Grösse). Mit grösserer Kettenlinie ist das Kettenblatt zu weit aussen verglichen mit der Kassette  am Superboost Hinterbau.


----------



## an_d (10. Februar 2021)

Hy Dani... alles klar, danke dir schon mal. Wirst dann bald Post haben 



das mit dem Superboost adapter hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Das klappt mit jedem normalen Boost-HR, egal welcher Marke. Hab nämlich auch Umrüst-Kits für verschiedene Naben gefunden (nur nicht für meine). Wäre natürlich sicher ne interessante Alternative.

Wegen der Kettenlinie muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?



Gruß,


----------



## Dani (10. Februar 2021)

Die Kettenlinie des Hinterrads bleibt mit Boost Nabe plus Superboost Adapter identisch, der 9mm Spacer wird links zwischen Nabe und Rahmen verbaut bzw unter die 6 Loch Disc Aufnahme für die Bremsscheibe. 
An käuflichen Komplettbike ist die Kettenlinie meist suboptimal, weil das Kettenblatt zu weit aussen sitzt. Perfekt wäre Boost Nabe mit non Boost Kurbel bzw Super Boost Nabe mit Boost Kurbel.


----------



## an_d (10. Februar 2021)

Dani schrieb:


> Perfekt wäre Boost Nabe mit non Boost Kurb


Genau das was bei mir derzeit schon an Parts vorhanden ist. 3mm offset dann verkehrt herum installieren oder ist 0mm offset in dem Fall besser? 
Wenn man schon mal nen Profi fragen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (10. Februar 2021)

6 mm offset bei Sram Kettenblättern = non Boost und passt gut zu 148mm Hinterbauten, solange das Kettenblatt am Rahmen vorbei mag


----------



## Jogi1968 (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen, habe jetzt ein wenig mitgelesen, möchte kurz was loswerden. Die 157 Breite hat Knolly doch bewusst gewählt, um einen Vorteil durch die Speichenstellung zu erzielen. Wenn ich das nicht falsch sehe bedeutet das doch, dass gerade das Hinterrad dadurch mehr Energie nach dem Sprung usw. aufnehmen kann und auch noch andere Vorteile bei den Fahreigenschaften hat. Wenn man jetzt 148 mit einem Adapter verbaut, entziehe ich doch der kompletten Hinterbau - Konstruktion den Sinn? Dann hätte Knolly auch Boost verbauen können - oder liege ich da total falsch?

Das mit dem Adapter ist für mich „Pfusch am Bau“, nicht böse gemeint, möchte mich nur beteiligen!

PS: Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung gibt es vier Bauteile am Bike, an denen man nicht sparen darf, Radsatz, Dämpfer, Federgabel und Bremsen!


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2021)

Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Aber es ist immer auch eine Geldfrage. Wenn man jetzt einen Boost-LRS rumliegen hat, dann muss man sich halt entscheiden, ob man mit Adapter fährt und Geld spart, oder ob man die (geringen) Vorteile des Super Boost mitnimmt und dafür einen neuen LRS kauft.


----------



## Jogi1968 (12. Februar 2021)

Natürlich ist es eine Geldfrage, meine Anmerkung ist ja nicht Böse gemeint. Ich finde es nur schade wenn man schon soviel Geld für einen sehr guten Rahmen in die Hand nimmt. Es lebe die Knolly-Familie, klein aber fein!  LG


----------



## an_d (12. Februar 2021)

Die Überlegung ist halt auch, ob ich mir nun umbedingt neue LR zulegen muss, obwohl ich schon gute LR zuhause habe und die evt mit nem Kit auf SB+ umrüsten kann? Für mich macht das in diesem Moment schon Sinn, da ich mir eine zusätzliche Investition inzwischen sparen kann. 

Finde die Diskussion und das ganze Für und Wider ja auch ziemlich interessant. Ich selbst mit meinen 72kg Hobbyfahrer-Kampfgewicht befürchte auch, dass ich den Unterschied auch gar nicht so wirklich wahrnehme. Auch wenn früher oder später ein LR mit SB+ ans Rad kommt. Denke das Kit ist aber sicher ne gute Zwischenlösung.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (12. Februar 2021)

@an_d Bei der Bikeinsel gibt es einen kompletten LRS für 419.- von Panchowheels. Hält sich preislich im Rahmen und auch das Gewicht ist ok.

*








						Panchowheels Vibe 27,5
					

rims:Panchowheels Vibe 27,5"30mm inner width35mm outer width32 hole tubelessready ATTENTION: Decals Text in White (not black stealth like shown in pictures)  hubs: Panchowheels Bitex Boost 110x15 front and 157x12 rear freehub Sram XD (can also be ordered with Shimano... )superboost compatible 32...



					bikeinsel.com
				



*


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (12. Februar 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt im Auswahlendspurt für meinen Rahmen bin und nun einiges über den niedrigen Stack gelesen habe, hätte ich noch eine kurze Frage zur Größe.
Ich bin 1,83m mit einer SL von ca. 86.5cm und 61cm Armen.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich jetzt L gewählt, aber XL beginnt ja im Size Guide auch schon bei rund 1,85m. Würdet ihr eher zu L oder XL raten?


----------



## Jogi1968 (12. Februar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt im Auswahlendspurt für meinen Rahmen bin und nun einiges über den niedrigen Stack gelesen habe, hätte ich noch eine kurze Frage zur Größe.
> Ich bin 1,83m mit einer SL von ca. 86.5cm und 61cm Armen.
> Grundsätzlich hätte ich jetzt L gewählt, aber XL beginnt ja im Size Guide auch schon bei rund 1,85m. Würdet ihr eher zu L oder XL raten?



Sorry über welschen Rahmen reden wir?

Sind fast genau meine Maße, ich fahre ein Fugitive LT L mit 40mm Vorbau. Ist genau richtig, ich konnte auch schonmal eine Probefahrt auf einem XL mit 35mm Vorbau machen, wäre mir persönlich zu groß.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (12. Februar 2021)

@Jogi1968 Ich schwanke noch zwischen Warden und Fugitive LT, tendiere aber immer mehr zum Fugitive.
Danke für Deine Empfehlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## an_d (13. Februar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> @an_d Bei der Bikeinsel gibt es einen kompletten LRS für 419.- von Panchowheels. Hält sich preislich im Rahmen und auch das Gewicht ist ok.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Danke dir. Die hatte ich gesehen. Nur 27,5 is halt leider nicht im Chilcotin.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (13. Februar 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Danke dir. Die hatte ich gesehen. Nur 27,5 is halt leider nicht im Chilcotin.


Ah, du brauchst 29er, da kannst Du Dir bei actionsports mit den DT Swiss 240 was für rund 550-600 Euro anfertigen lassen.
Ich hab bei R2 angefragt, die würden einen Tune Endurance LRS 29 auch anbieten, 4 Wochen Lieferzeit, 667,50 Euro als 27.5er, 29er sollte aber auch bestellbar sein.


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Februar 2021)

Für das Geld kannst du dir aber auch was vom Profi einspeichen lassen. Ich empfehle https://radsporttechnik-mueller.de/ 

Dort habe ich mir für 700 € einen leichten Enduro LRS in 29" aufbauen lassen (Ende 2019).
Zwar kein Super-Boost aber da wird er dich sicher auch gut beraten können.


----------



## Dani (13. Februar 2021)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen, habe jetzt ein wenig mitgelesen, möchte kurz was loswerden. Die 157 Breite hat Knolly doch bewusst gewählt, um einen Vorteil durch die Speichenstellung zu erzielen. Wenn ich das nicht falsch sehe bedeutet das doch, dass gerade das Hinterrad dadurch mehr Energie nach dem Sprung usw. aufnehmen kann und auch noch andere Vorteile bei den Fahreigenschaften hat. Wenn man jetzt 148 mit einem Adapter verbaut, entziehe ich doch der kompletten Hinterbau - Konstruktion den Sinn? Dann hätte Knolly auch Boost verbauen können - oder liege ich da total falsch?
> 
> Das mit dem Adapter ist für mich „Pfusch am Bau“, nicht böse gemeint, möchte mich nur beteiligen!
> 
> PS: Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung gibt es vier Bauteile am Bike, an denen man nicht sparen darf, Radsatz, Dämpfer, Federgabel und Bremsen!


Du liegst nicht ganz richtig mit Deiner Annahme. Eine mittig eingespeichte Boost Nabe hat rechts viel steiler stehende Speichen als links. Wenn Du jetzt links an die Nabenachse einen 9 mm Distanzspacer anbaust, kann die Felge 4.5mm nach links versetzt eingespeicht werden und rechte und linke Speichen stehen fast im selben Winkel, die Asymmetrie wird beseitigt, die Speichenspannung links und rechts viel ähnlicher: Das Laufrad wird steifer und langleiger, dank gleichmässig hoher Speichenspannung. Bei 148mm Hinterbauten und mittig stehender Felge sind die Speichen links viel schwächer gespannt als diejenigen rechts. Viele Felgen haben eine Maximalspannung, die teilweise bei 1200 N liegt. Das führt dazu, dass die linken Speichen teilweise nur 800N oder weniger gespannt sind und sich bei sehr starker Belastung dann schneller lösen. Dies passiert bei beidseitig hoher Speichenspannung nicht oder extrem viel weniger.


----------



## Jogi1968 (13. Februar 2021)

Dani schrieb:


> Du liegst nicht ganz richtig mit Deiner Annahme. Eine mittig eingespeichte Boost Nabe hat rechts viel steiler stehende Speichen als links. Wenn Du jetzt links an die Nabenachse einen 9 mm Distanzspacer anbaust, kann die Felge 4.5mm nach links versetzt eingespeicht werden und rechte und linke Speichen stehen fast im selben Winkel, die Asymmetrie wird beseitigt, die Speichenspannung links und rechts viel ähnlicher: Das Laufrad wird steifer und langleiger, dank gleichmässig hoher Speichenspannung. Bei 148mm Hinterbauten und mittig stehender Felge sind die Speichen links viel schwächer gespannt als diejenigen rechts. Viele Felgen haben eine Maximalspannung, die teilweise bei 1200 N liegt. Das führt dazu, dass die linken Speichen teilweise nur 800N oder weniger gespannt sind und sich bei sehr starker Belastung dann schneller lösen. Dies passiert bei beidseitig hoher Speichenspannung nicht oder extrem viel weniger.


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, soll das jetzt bedeuten das Knolly mit der Verwendung 157mm falsch liegt und sie besser 148mm mit Adapter verbaut hätten?


----------



## Dani (13. Februar 2021)

Nein, Knolly liegt nicht falsch, auch beim Verwenden einer 157x12mm Nabe mit weit aussen liegendem linken Nabenflansch (wo die Speichen eingehängt werden) sind linke und rechte Speichen weniger unterschiedlich in der Speichenspannung als 148x12 mm Nabe im 148-er Hinterbau. Je nachdem, welche 157x12mm Nabe verbaut wird, befinden sich linker und rechter Nabenflansch auch ähnlich weit von der Nabenmitte entfernt mit entsprechend ähnlicher Speichenspannung links und rechts.  
Der Nachteil von 148x12mm Naben im 157-er Hinterbau: Man kann nur Naben mit 6Loch Disc Aufnahme verwenden und beim Entfernen des Hinterrads darf man die 9 mm Stützhülse nicht verlieren. Zudem kann kein Standard Komplettrad verwendet werden, es sei denn, die Speichen rechts sind lang genug, dass man die Felge 4.5mm nach links zentrieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (13. Februar 2021)

Dani schrieb:


> Nein, Knolly liegt nicht falsch, auch beim Verwenden einer 157x12mm Nabe mit weit aussen liegendem linken Nabenflansch (wo die Speichen eingehängt werden) sind linke und rechte Speichen weniger unterschiedlich in der Speichenspannung als 148x12 mm Nabe im 148-er Hinterbau. Je nachdem, welche 157x12mm Nabe verbaut wird, befinden sich linker und rechter Nabenflansch auch ähnlich weit von der Nabenmitte entfernt mit entsprechend ähnlicher Speichenspannung links und rechts.
> Der Nachteil von 148x12mm Naben im 157-er Hinterbau: Man kann nur Naben mit 6Loch Disc Aufnahme verwenden und beim Entfernen des Hinterrads darf man die 9 mm Stützhülse nicht verlieren. Zudem kann kein Standard Komplettrad verwendet werden, es sei denn, die Speichen rechts sind lang genug, dass man die Felge 4.5mm nach links zentrieren kann.


Vielen Dank habe heute wieder richtig dazu gelehnt und andere bestimmt auch. Nochmal Dank für deine Mühe uns das alles zu erklären. LG


----------



## Dani (13. Februar 2021)

Ist gerne geschehen. Herzliche Grüsse von Dani


----------



## an_d (13. Februar 2021)

Man findet hierzu auch einen Artikel im Internet der sich mich den Vor-und Nachteile von SB+ und den Unterschieden zu 148 befasst. Dort ist genau das was Dani schreibt auch nochmals mit Grafiken unterlegt. 
Glaube mit "Superboost is it here to stay" oder so ähnlich sollte man den Artikel recht schnell finden


----------



## zet1 (2. März 2021)

an_d schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, möchte mich hier gerne unters Volk mischen.
> Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit stark am überlegen ob ich mir ein Knolly holen soll. Eigentlich ists ja mehr ein Drang
> Was mich etwas abhält ist zum einen das Gewicht. Da ich unter anderem extrem gerne auch Touren fahre hab ich ein wenig Bammel, dass mir das Bike zu schwer sein könnte. Wie sind hier so allgemein die Bike-Gewichte wenn ich fragen darf. Bzw. ist wer hier im Forum der auch mit nem Warden Lt oder einem Chilcotin zu langen Touren ausrückt?
> Zum anderen würde ich gerne so viel wie möglich vom alten Bike mit aufs Neue rüber nehmen. Aber ist halt schwierig.
> Beste Grüße


Unsere custom knollys haben alle locker unter 15kg mit nornaler ausstattung, ohne aufs Gewicht zu achten.
Wenn du etwas geld investierst zb in carbon lenker Kurbel oder x01 kassette und leichterem laufradsatz bist du bei 14kg. Herz was willst du mehr, zb beim chilcotin 29 167 mit 167mm federweg hinten und 189mm vorn!??


----------



## zet1 (2. März 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Hatte mir einen Laufradsatz im Konfigurator von Radsporttechnik Müller so konfiguriert. Nachdem ich jetzt aber explizit nach der Nabe gesucht habe, ist diese nirgends zu finden. Naja, dann fang ich mit der Konfiguriererei halt nochmal an
> Anhang anzeigen 1201163


Wir verwenden gerne die veltec mt6 naben zb oder Panchowheels bitex... Die gibts in 157 superboost, und die kosten wenig und sind sehr leicht obendrauf... Vielleicht ein tipp. 

Kompletter satz zb die pancho rage, oder veltec extra drei (nur knapp uber 1809g enduro tauglich robust, 
Und nur knapp 400 Euro am Markt u. A.


----------



## zet1 (2. März 2021)

Dani schrieb:


> Die Kettenlinie des Hinterrads bleibt mit Boost Nabe plus Superboost Adapter identisch, der 9mm Spacer wird links zwischen Nabe und Rahmen verbaut bzw unter die 6 Loch Disc Aufnahme für die Bremsscheibe.
> An käuflichen Komplettbike ist die Kettenlinie meist suboptimal, weil das Kettenblatt zu weit aussen sitzt. Perfekt wäre Boost Nabe mit non Boost Kurbel bzw Super Boost Nabe mit Boost Kurbel.


Ist das laufrad dann nicht mehr mittig im hinterbau, wenn nur ein adapter auf einer seite verwendet wird? Finde ich zb nicht optimal...und einen offset zu generieren an der felge mit den nicht dafur konzipierten längeren Speichen macht kein laufradprofi freiwillig den ich kenne. Von daher sehe ich den sinn dieses superboost adapters nicht wirklich.
Da ist es doch besser gleich eine neue superboostnabe und passende Speichenlängen perfekt einzuspeichen... Da spart man am falschen ende finde ich...


----------



## Dani (2. März 2021)

zet1 schrieb:


> Ist das laufrad dann nicht mehr mittig im hinterbau, wenn nur ein adapter auf einer seite verwendet wird? Finde ich zb nicht optimal...und einen offset zu generieren an der felge mit den nicht dafur konzipierten längeren Speichen macht kein laufradprofi freiwillig den ich kenne. Von daher sehe ich den sinn dieses superboost adapters nicht wirklich.
> Da ist es doch besser gleich eine neue superboostnabe und passende Speichenlängen perfekt einzuspeichen... Da spart man am falschen ende finde ich...



Wenn man ein Laufrad neu einspeicht und weiss, dass  die Felge zur 148mm Nabe ohne Superboost Adapter 4.5mmm nach links versetzt eingespeicht wird, passt man die Speichenlänge entsprechend an und speicht perfekt und mit symmetrisch schräg stehenden Speichen links und rechts (gleicher Schrägwinkel) ein. Das habe ich zigfach gemacht. Liteville hat ja auch einen Hinterbau mit 3mm Offset nach rechts, wo die Felge mit 3mm Offset nach links eingespeicht werden muss, wo sollte da ein Problem sein? Die Speichen auf der rechten Seite einer Superboost Nabe stehen genau gleich wie die bei der 148mm Nabe plus Adapter. Nur ist der linke Flansch bei der Superboost Nabe möglichweise einige Millimeter weiter links als bei der 148mm Nabe, was dazu führt, dass die Speichen dann links flacher stehen als rechts und die Speichenspannung links und rechts unterschiedlicher ist als bei der 4.5mm offset eingespeichten 148mm Nabe. Die Felge steht immer mittig im Rahmen, der Freilauf steht immer ganz rechts im Hinterbau, egal ob Superboost oder 148mm Nabe mit Adapter.


----------



## zet1 (3. März 2021)

Dani schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Laufrad neu einspeicht und weiss, dass  die Felge zur 148mm Nabe ohne Superboost Adapter 4.5mmm nach links versetzt eingespeicht wird, passt man die Speichenlänge entsprechend an und speicht perfekt und mit symmetrisch schräg stehenden Speichen links und rechts (gleicher Schrägwinkel) ein. Das habe ich zigfach gemacht. Liteville hat ja auch einen Hinterbau mit 3mm Offset nach rechts, wo die Felge mit 3mm Offset nach links eingespeicht werden muss, wo sollte da ein Problem sein? Die Speichen auf der rechten Seite einer Superboost Nabe stehen genau gleich wie die bei der 148mm Nabe plus Adapter. Nur ist der linke Flansch bei der Superboost Nabe möglichweise einige Millimeter weiter links als bei der 148mm Nabe, was dazu führt, dass die Speichen dann links flacher stehen als rechts und die Speichenspannung links und rechts unterschiedlicher ist als bei der 4.5mm offset eingespeichten 148mm Nabe. Die Felge steht immer mittig im Rahmen, der Freilauf steht immer ganz rechts im Hinterbau, egal ob Superboost oder 148mm Nabe mit Adapter.


So hatte ich es ja auch geschrieben 
Beim Neu Einspeichen kann man den Offset mit angepassten, längeren Speichen wieder perfekt ausgleichen. Nur eben, wie ich ebenfalls schrieb, wenn man nur den Adapter verwendet um ein bestehendes 148 Laufrad nun anzupassen und einen Offset mit den bestehenden Speichen macht, dann halte ich das nicht für zielführend..

Adapter für Achse, Bremsscheibe und Offset für Felge.....???? dann nehme ich lieber gleich eine neue Superboost Nabe und speiche diese ordentlich neu ein!


----------



## Dani (3. März 2021)

Ich habe eben noch nachgerechnet mit dem DT Spokes Calculator, wieviel der Längenunterschied der Speichen ist, wenn man ein bestehendes Rad von 148 Boost mit Superboost Adapter auf 157mm umzentriert (Felge 4.5mm nach links zentrieren) : Ausgangslage: DT 350 Nabe 148mm 6 Loch, Felgen Nippelsitzdurchmesser 590mm (29"):  Speichenlänge links/rechts Original: 286.2mm / 285.7mm
Speichenlänge, wenn Felge 4.5mm nach links versetzt eingespeicht wird:  285.7mm / 286.1mm

Der Unterschied ist also links gerade mal 0.5mm und rechts 0.4mm.  Somit dürfte es bei keinem gut eingespeichten Laufrad ein Problem sein, die Felge 4.5mm nach links zu zentrieren.

Ich sehe den Vorteil der 148mm Nabe in erster Linie in der viel grösseren Auswahl an erhältlichen Naben. Da kann ich auf bewährte Naben zurückgreifen, mit welchen wir jahrzehntelange gute Erfahrung haben und die zu einem fairen Preis erhältlich sind.

Rein technisch gesehen haben beide Möglichkeiten ihre Vor- und Nachteile, wobei ich die jeweiligen Nachteile einer Variante nie als gravierend oder gross einstufe - beides funktioniert technisch sauber und langlebig, wenn korrekt ausgeführt. Der Käufer hat die Wahl.


----------



## HE78 (29. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich kann vielleicht auch noch etwas dazu bei tragen. Ich fahre seit ca. einem Jahr ein Knolly Fugitiv in Gr. L und bei mir passt es mit 178 cm perfekt. Ich hatte ich damals aus Kostengründen beim Selbstaufbau für einen LRS von Spank entschieden mit einer 157 er Nabe drin. Seit dem hat das Rad einen kompletten Westalpencross und viele andere Touren mitgemacht. Ich bin mit dem LRS so zufrieden das ich für das Winterprojekt Banshee Paradox gleich nochmal zu einem LRS von Spank gegriffen habe. Die sind sicher nicht die absoluten Leichtgewichte, aber sehr stabil.
In diesem Zusammenhang muss dem Dani nochmal für die geduldige und ausführliche Beratung gedankt werden.

Ein Problem zeigte sich während des Westalpencrosses im letzten Jahr. Der Hinterbau fing plötzlich an zu knacken. Alle Lager waren wirklich mit den richtigen Momenten festgezogen. Ich habe nach der Tour das Rad nochmal komplett und den Hinterbau auch, zerlegt. Bei allen Lagern war leider sehr mit dem Fett gesparrt wurden. Wenn man sich nur den Rahmen kauft empfehle ich vorher die Lager mal zu prüfen und ggf. nachzuschmieren. Danach war das Problem weg.

Das Rad ist sicher für so eine lange Tour nicht ein Leichtgewicht, aber immer wenn es bergab ging hatte ich gegenüber meinen Mitstreitern die Nase vorn.
Die richtige Reifenwahl spielt sicher auch noch eine entscheidende Rolle ob das Bike auch gut berghoch geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melih (5. April 2021)

Mein Warden 2020, mit Custompaint.
Fox Float 36, X2 und Transfer
Shimano XT Antrieb und Bremsen
Chromag Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker


----------



## bazonk (13. April 2021)

melih schrieb:


> Mein Warden 2020, mit Custompaint...


hi melih,

darf ich dich kurz fragen wie du das mir dem custom paint job gemacht hast? 
bekomme demnächst ein neues knolly geliefert, welches aufgrund der derzeitigen liefersituation nicht meine lieblingsfarbe, hat und möchte es auch umfärben lassen.
wurde es einfach chemisch entlackt und dann die neue farbe samt decals drauf? könnte man den rahmen auch einfach raw lassen u n klar drüberlackieren? 
danke dir & lg...


----------



## melih (13. April 2021)

bazonk schrieb:


> hi melih,
> 
> darf ich dich kurz fragen wie du das mir dem custom paint job gemacht hast?
> bekomme demnächst ein neues knolly geliefert, welches aufgrund der derzeitigen liefersituation nicht meine lieblingsfarbe, hat und möchte es auch umfärben lassen.
> ...


Hey Bazonk
Ich hatte den Rahmen in Raw bestellt, dieser wurde entsprechend vorbereitet und blau gepulvert. Die Sticker wurden durch einen Grafiker anhand Originaldaten von Knolly erstellt (die kannst du bei Ihnen anfragen).
Die orangen Stellen sind foliert (anlog den Stickern).
Ich habe alles durch www.cycleworks.ch machen lassen. Der Stefan erfüllt dir jeden Wunsch bei Custompaints. 

Gruss
Melih


----------



## bazonk (13. April 2021)

perfekt... danke dir! 👊


----------



## Jogi1968 (29. April 2021)

NEW BIKE DAY


----------



## bazonk (29. April 2021)

@Jogi1968 
Sehr schön geworden! Darf ich dich fragen welche Größe der Rahmen hat und ob Du irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich der Länge von Bremsleitung und Schaltkabel hattest?
Habe gelesen, dass sich eine "normale" Bremsleitung (neu, mit 170cm) nicht ausgeht 🤔


----------



## Oldskul (30. April 2021)

Kanns nur von meinem Warden v2 (Größe L) sagen... da braucht es auf jeden Fall eine 2 m Leitung. Ist beim Fugitive/Chilcotin dann sicher auch so.


----------



## Jogi1968 (30. April 2021)

Also ich habe auf beiden Fugitive 1700mm Leitung, reicht mir aus. Ja 10cm mehr wären nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht sein, ich fahre jetzt Fugitive im zweiten Jahr und hatte noch keine Problem. PS: Größe L


----------



## bazonk (30. April 2021)

Perfekt, Danke euch! 👊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## an_d (30. April 2021)

Hab bei meinem Chilcotin in Größe M auch definitiv mehr gebraucht.


----------



## warden66 (30. April 2021)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> NEW BIKE DAY


Ein schöner Aufbau, ich bin grade am überlegen vorne den Federweg auf 160mm zu shaften.
Welchen Federweg fährst Du?
Handelt es sich hier schon um den Upgrade Rahmen?


----------



## Jogi1968 (30. April 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Aufbau, ich bin grade am überlegen vorne den Federweg auf 160mm zu shaften.
> Welchen Federweg fährst Du?
> Handelt es sich hier schon um den Upgrade Rahmen?


Ja ist schon die neue Geo und es 160mm Gabel (gemessen 165mm)


----------



## warden66 (30. April 2021)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Ja ist schon die neue Geo und es 160mm Gabel (gemessen 165mm)


Ich habe das Vorgängermodell, bist Du dieses auch mit 160mm gefahren?


----------



## Jogi1968 (30. April 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Vorgängermodell, bist Du dieses auch mit 160mm gefahren?


Ja


----------



## Oldskul (30. April 2021)

Bin gespannt wie dir die neue Geo gefällt und ob es sich spürbar anders fährt/anfühlt. Kurzer Bericht wäre super 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (2. Mai 2021)

melih schrieb:


> Mein Warden 2020, mit Custompaint.
> Fox Float 36, X2 und Transfer
> Shimano XT Antrieb und Bremsen
> Chromag Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker
> Anhang anzeigen 1243626


Geil geil geil!


----------



## Maik8105 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und am überlegen ob ich ein Warden mir aufbaue.
Ist hier jemand in der Runde aus der Nähe von Mainz und fährt ein Warden in Größe M

viele Grüße 
Maik


----------



## Jogi1968 (3. Mai 2021)

MAik8105

https://www.tri-cycles.de , die sollten Dir weiterhelfen können, die sind immer sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## Maik8105 (3. Mai 2021)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> MAik8105
> 
> https://www.tri-cycles.de , die sollten Dir weiterhelfen können, die sind immer sehr hilfsbereit.


Danke Jogi,
die haben mir schon geholfen. 
Leider haben sie kein Warden in Größe M vor Ort


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (5. Mai 2021)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier hin, aber kann mir einer die aktuelle Steuerrohr länge eines Wardens in M nennen. Will mir demnächst nämlich einen Rahmen bestellen wenn Lieferbar würde aber gerne wissen ob meine Gabel passt. Danke


----------



## melih (5. Mai 2021)

EnduroChris schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier hin, aber kann mir einer die aktuelle Steuerrohr länge eines Wardens in M nennen. Will mir demnächst nämlich einen Rahmen bestellen wenn Lieferbar würde aber gerne wissen ob meine Gabel passt. Danke




Ich habe es mal gemessen, sind 11cm


----------



## warden66 (22. Juni 2021)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> NEW BIKE DAY


Hallo, Du hast hoffentlich inzwischen schon einige KM auf deinem neuen Fugitive. Da Du ja das alte vorher gefahren bist, würde mich der signifikante Unterschied zur neuen Version mal interessieren, wie machen sich die Unterschiede bemerkbar? Lohnt der Umstieg tatsächlich?

Würde mich freuen.

Lieben Gruß 
Markus


----------



## DerPUCK (19. Juli 2021)

Hi hier Mal mein Knolly Endorphin 🙈








Vielleicht kann mir zu meiner Frage jemand hier weiter helfen






						Knolly Endorphin 2018 Gabeleinbauhöhe
					

Hi liebe Leute,  ich habe eine technische Frage 🙈   Weiß jemand von euch, was die maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe ein Knolly Endorphin 2018 hat? Ich finde dazu keine Informationen. Weil ich habe vor eine 160 mm Fox 36 zu verbauen.  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 🙈   Viele Grüße,  Johannes




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ride on,

Johannes 😁


----------



## Oldskul (19. Juli 2021)

Servus, schönes Endorphin... ich hab auch noch eines ;-)

Ursprünglich war das Endo für 140 bis 150 mm Gabeln ausgelegt. Ich habe zur Zeit eine ältere (2017er?) Fox 36 drin (davor hatte ich eine Fox 34 mit 150 mm FW verbaut). Die ist eigentlich auf 160 mm getravelt aber hat ein MRP Ramp Control mit negativ Kammer - bei entsprechendem Druck kann man die Gabel damit etwas in den Federweg "ziehen". Komme so auf ca. 155 mm FW, die Einbauhöhe müsste ich messen. Fährt sich absolut gut (harmonisch) und die 36er Fox passt wesentlich besser zum Endo als die 34er.

Ist einfach unverwüstlich das Ding und war von der Geo seiner Zeit so voraus, dass es immer noch relativ aktuell ist...


----------



## SlayMe (20. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Fox 36 mit160mm drin. Das war schon gut. Schreib doch enfach Knolly eine mail, wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst. Die antworten immer sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPUCK (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe knolly schon geschrieben am Freitag bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Antwort 🙈


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2021)

Ich frag mal hier bei den Knolly Freunden zuerst: mein Endorphin 27,5" *Rahmen* steht zum Verkauf, Größe L. Teilweise noch Anbauteile wie Fox 34 Factory 34 mit 150mm. 
War schon ein Klasse Bike die letzten Jahre aber es wurde mal Zeit für was Neues und anderes.
Bei Interesse einfach PM. 

Bis bald im Wald
Dirk


----------



## warden66 (7. September 2021)

as good as new




Unicorn


----------



## warden66 (17. September 2021)

Another one


----------



## warden66 (13. Oktober 2021)

*Mullet oder 27,5 2.8
Was meint ihr?*


----------



## DAN2211 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerne in die Runde. Hier mein Warden - was ein feines Stück Technik. 
Es macht richtig viel Spaß´.

Cheers


----------



## Oldskul (20. Oktober 2021)

@Dan: Sehr schönes Warden!

Dann stell ich meins auch mal rein.
Warden 2.0 LT mit 170 mm Lyrik. Größe L (bin 183 cm), erst mit 50 mm Vorbau, später 40 mm. Passt für mich jetzt top und lenkt sich mit dem 37 mm off-set an der Gabel auch irgendwie harmonischer.


----------



## Bingo1979 (16. November 2021)

FYI, falls jemand eine günstige SuperBoost Kurbel sucht.









						Fahrradkurbeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

Im umfangreichen Sortiment an Fahrradkurbeln für Mountainbikes, Rennräder oder E-Bikes findest Du die beste Kurbel für Dein Bike. Jetzt bei bike-components.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. Dezember 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Another one Anhang anzeigen 1340827


Schönes Chilcotin. Konntest du vorher bei Tri-Cycles eine Probefahrt machen?
Grüße Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Zufällig im MTBR Forum gesehen. Das Chilcotin gibt es jetzt auch in schwarz eloxiert. 

Ob auch über tri-cycles kann ich nicht sagen.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## bentho (21. Januar 2022)

So ganz ohne decals? Ist vielleicht einem kleinen customizing unterlaufen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Januar 2022)

Schwarz Elox kann man bei Knolly bestellen.









						Chilcotin 151 Frame + Shock
					

SHIPPING NOW. Please keep in mind that global shipping is still very unpredictable. It may take 5-10 business days for your order to be processed. If you have any questions, contact us - [email protected] This 29’er is incredibly fast and will PR your favourite descents. Plenty of travel to...




					knollybikes.com
				




Ob bei tri-cycles auch, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ist jemanden bekannt ob bei tri-cycles Knolly Testräder vorhanden sind?


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Gibt es hier Chilcotin Fahrer? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl Fahrverhalten?

Ergänzend allgemein in die Runde, wie gut ist die Lagerqualität? Ich bin Ganzjahresfahrer.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Keine Knolly Fahrer mehr hier?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## mophi (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ingo,

Doch doch 😀
Ich fahre ein Fugitive LT. Das habe ich jetzt über 3 Jahre und bislang musste ich einmal die Lager tauschen.
Bei meinem Warden, was ich 5 Jahre hatte, war es ähnlich. Ich fahre ebenfalls das ganze Jahr. Bei Wind und Wetter. 
VG
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo Philipp,

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Hattet Du die Gelegenheit einer Probefahrt?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## mophi (3. Februar 2022)

Das Warden hatte ich damals bei Tri-Cycles Probe gefahren. 
Das Fugitive habe ich ohne vorherige Probefahrt gekauft und habe es nie bereut.


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Februar 2022)

mophi schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> Doch doch 😀
> Ich fahre ein Fugitive LT. Das habe ich jetzt über 3 Jahre und bislang musste ich einmal die Lager tauschen.
> ...


Hallo Philipp,

Ich habe in deinen Beiträgen gesehen, dass du einen Satz Laufäder von Ibis fährst.

Zufälligerweise fahre ich auch Ibis S35 Laufräder. Aktuell in meinem Nicolai mit Boost 148mm Einbaubreite hinten.
Darf ich fragen wie du das Rad hinten eingebaut hast? Knolly hat doch hinten Superboost 157mm. 

Grüße Ingo


----------



## EndURisk (6. Februar 2022)

Moin @Bingo1979,

ich fahre ebenfalls das ganze Jahr und kann bestätigen, dass die Lager problemlos mehrere Jahre halten. Ich bin schon das erste Warden über 5 Jahre gefahren und fahre im September seit 2 Jahren das aktuelle Warden. Letzteres ist dem Chilco ja doch recht ähnlich, auch wenn ich das Warden als Mullet mit 168mm hinten und 160mm vorne fahre. 

Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen, als dass ich unfassbar zufrieden und sicher bin, das Bike noch viele viele Jahre zu fahren. Wenn du konkrete Fragen zu bestimmten Eigenschaften hast, dann gerne her damit.  

Grüße,
Marcel


----------



## Bingo1979 (6. Februar 2022)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin @Bingo1979,
> 
> ich fahre ebenfalls das ganze Jahr und kann bestätigen, dass die Lager problemlos mehrere Jahre halten. Ich bin schon das erste Warden über 5 Jahre gefahren und fahre im September seit 2 Jahren das aktuelle Warden. Letzteres ist dem Chilco ja doch recht ähnlich, auch wenn ich das Warden als Mullet mit 168mm hinten und 160mm vorne fahre.
> 
> ...


Hallo Marcel,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich denke ich werde tricycles zwecks Probefahrt kontaktieren.

Was mich im allgemeinen an Knolly stört ist der Superboost Standard am Hinterrad.

Ziemlich exotisch und unnötig teuer, wenn man wie ich schon einen guten Laufradsatz hat, der hinten nicht passend ist.

Was fährst du hinten?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## mophi (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ingo, wegen des Superboost Standard kann ich dich verstehen. Man bekommt so gut wie keine günstigen und zugleich gute Systemlaufräder. Du musst eigentlich immer ein Laufrad individuell aufbauen. Da ist es aber schon so, dass es einige Naben zur Auswahl gibt. Sodass du da bestimmt fündig wirst.
Aber auch das Thema kannst du mit den Jungs von Tri-Cycles mal besprechen. Die können dir bestimmt eine Lösung anbieten. Oder einer der einschlägigen Laufradbauer.
Sollte dies das Zünglein an der Waage sein, dann melde dich nochmal und ich mache mir Gedanken, ob ich meinen Zweitlaufradsatz (gebraucht) abgebe, vorausgesetzt Du hast Interesse 😀
VG
Philipp


----------



## Oldskul (6. Februar 2022)

Auch bei mir so... viele Jahre schon auf Knolly unterwegs (seit dem 26“ Chilcotin). Zuletzt ebenfalls das 1er Warden (hab ich nach drei Jahren an einen Kumpel verkauft der jetzt auch schon wieder zwei, drei Jahre damit unterwegs ist - keine Probleme). Seit einem Jahr das 2er Warden und alles wie gehabt unauffällig.
Bzgl. SuperBoost evtl. noch eine günstige/haltbare Empfehlung: lass dir einen LRS von Pancho Wheels aufbauen (alle gängigen Felgen und Speichen zur Auswahl) mit deren Hausmarken Pancho-Nabe. Das ist eine „echte“ SB Nabe die bei mir sehr zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichtet. Auch handwerklich sind die Pancho LR top.

lg


----------



## Oldskul (6. Februar 2022)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin @Bingo1979,
> 
> auch wenn ich das Warden als Mullet mit 168mm hinten und 160mm vorne fahre.
> 
> ...



Mullet am Warden 2 hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen. Ich hab meines mit 168/170 mm klassisch mit 27.5“aufgebaut, werde aber mal eine 160 mm 29“ Gabel ausprobieren.
Kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Tretlagerhöhe an deinem messen?

lg


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. Februar 2022)

Als ehemaliger Knolly Fahrer und der hier immer noch gerne mitließt. Ich hätte noch ein HR mit einer Newmen Superboost Nabe abzugeben, ggf. auch nur die Nabe. Oder mit einer Felge eurer Wahl (baue selber LR schon ein paar Jahre). Bei Interesse PN.
Lg


----------



## SlayMe (6. Februar 2022)

Über die Jahre hatte ich fünf verschiedene Knollies und die Lager sind zwar sehr gut, aber wenn man viel bei schlechtem Wetter fährt, sollten die Lager mindestens einmal im Jahr einen Service kriegen, sonst wird sich vor allem das Hauptlager irgendwann festfressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (6. Februar 2022)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Über die Jahre hatte ich fünf verschiedene Knollies und die Lager sind zwar sehr gut, aber wenn man viel bei schlechtem Wetter fährt, sollten die Lager mindestens einmal im Jahr einen Service kriegen, sonst wird sich vor allem das Hauptlager irgendwann festfressen.


Ich danke dir für den Hinweis. Gerade beim Hauptlager hatte ich das auch schon vermutet, da hier keine Kappe ist, die das Lager schützt.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## EndURisk (7. Februar 2022)

Oldskul schrieb:


> Mullet am Warden 2 hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen. Ich hab meines mit 168/170 mm klassisch mit 27.5“aufgebaut, werde aber mal eine 160 mm 29“ Gabel ausprobieren.
> Kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Tretlagerhöhe an deinem messen?
> 
> lg


Moin, 

mein LRS ist gerade zum Check beim Bikelädle, daher aktuell nicht, aber ich hole es nach.

Ich habe vorab mit 2 Knolly-Fahrern aus Kanada und auch mit Knolly selber unterhalten, wie sie zum Mulletaufbau stehen, hier das wichtigste, um die Geo zu erhalten:

Kurzer Vorbau
Kurzes Offset der Gabel (habe erst letzt mit einem gesprochen, der vorher die lange Variante hatte und mit dem Mullet Setup unglücklich - weil zu nervös in technischen Uphills zB - war, nach unserem Gespräch hat er es nochmal mit kurzem Offset probiert und war happy
max 160mm weniger Federweg

Und, weil ich's gerade gefunden habe, auch nochmal fix den O-Ton von Knolly:


> Yes the warden is technically capable of taking a 180 fork up front. What that means is that if you were to put a 29 front wheel in you would have to keep it at 160 travel before the geo numbers started getting out of hand. The difference from 27.5 to 29 is close to 20mm.
> We do have people running a 29 with 170 but they complain about the BB being too high and the head angle being far too steep in that setup



LG


----------



## Bingo1979 (15. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich könnte im April ein Chilcotin in der Größe L testen.

Könnte bei meinen 1,90 m Länge knapp werden.

Ist hier in der Runde jemand 1,90 m groß? Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## EndURisk (16. Februar 2022)

Moin, 

ich bin 1,87, fuhr das erste Warden in XL, was dann doch hart an der Grenze zu zu kurz war und fahre nun das aktuelle Warden in L (2,5cm mehr Reach). Mir passt es super und XL wäre ja nochmal 3cm länger, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Bei 1,90 bist du wohl an der unteren Grenze zum XL, was es was schwerer macht. Wenn du nicht auf wirklich lange Bikes stehst, würde ich aber dennoch zu L tendieren. 

Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht lässt dich ja hier mal wer in der Nähe probesitzen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (16. Februar 2022)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin 1,87, fuhr das erste Warden in XL, was dann doch hart an der Grenze zu zu kurz war und fahre nun das aktuelle Warden in L (2,5cm mehr Reach). Mir passt es super und XL wäre ja nochmal 3cm länger, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Bei 1,90 bist du wohl an der unteren Grenze zum XL, was es was schwerer macht. Wenn du nicht auf wirklich lange Bikes stehst, würde ich aber dennoch zu L tendieren.
> 
> Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht lässt dich ja hier mal wer in der Nähe probesitzen.


Moin Moin,

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Was mich bei XL vor allem wundert ist das lange Sitzohr von ca 50 cm.

Mein aktuelles Fully hat ein ca. 47 cm langes Sitzrohr. Die Teleskop Sattelstütze kann ich noch ca. 3 cm weiter reinschieben. Und dann ist Schluss. Bei 17cm Hub.

D.h. Bei einem Knolly Chilcotin wäre der maximale Hub der Stütze (zumindest bei mir) 17 cm.

Wird arg eng.

Nachstehend mal der Vergleich von meinem jetzigen Rad zum Chilcotin in L und XL.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (16. Februar 2022)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht lässt dich ja hier mal wer in der Nähe probesitzen.



Frankfurter Umland. Werde  voraussichtlich im April bei Tri-cycles ein Chilcotin in L testen können.


----------



## EndURisk (16. Februar 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> D.h. Bei einem Knolly Chilcotin wäre der maximale Hub der Stütze (zumindest bei mir) 17 cm.



Da beziehst du dich auf die 17cm, weil deine Stütze nicht mehr hergibt? Ich fahre die OneUp mit 210mm und das ist dank des geraden Sitzrohrs überhaupt kein Problem. Auch die neue 240er sollte passen, wenn man es denn wirklich braucht.


----------



## Bingo1979 (16. Februar 2022)

Meine Stütze hat 17cm Hub.


----------



## EndURisk (16. Februar 2022)

Ah ok, dann passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefbiker10 (16. Juni 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Gibt es hier Chilcotin Fahrer? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl Fahrverhalten?
> 
> ...


Hallo Ingo,
bin gerade auf deinen Post gestoßen; ich fahre das Chilcotin 167 seit August 2021 mit Zeb und SD Coil (bin vorher ein Specialized Enduro 29 aus 2016 gefahren) und kann nur positives berichten. In meinem Aufbau wiegt das Bike über 16 kg, d.h. das Gewicht merkt man v.a. beim Antritt (etwas träger, ansonsten aber nicht schlimm, da der Hinterbau extrem effizient ist). Das Bike ist super laufruhig und gleichzeitig - i.V. zu anderen Enduro-Bikes - sehr agil, Spitzkehren gehen gut. Das Bike geht auch gut auf's Vorder- und Hinterrad, der Hinterbau ist auch recht poppig beim Bunny Hop. Ich war v.a. von den Klettereigenschaften überrascht, das Bike klettert deutlich besser als mein altes Enduro 29 von 2016; so gut wie kein Wippen und man kommt auch steilste Anstiege ohne Vorderradtippeln hoch. Das einzig "negative" ist das ziemlich tiefe Tretlager in der Slack-Einstellung (fahre ich immer), da muss man sich etwas umgewöhnen und aufpassen, um nicht permanent mit den Pedalen aufzusetzen. Kurz: ich mach mit dem Bike alles, von Bikepark über alpine Touren bis hin zu Mittelgebirgstouren.


----------



## Jogi1968 (16. Juni 2022)

Es ist fertig geworden!

   🤩 New-Bike-Day 🤩


----------



## Bingo1979 (18. Juni 2022)

stefbiker10 schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> bin gerade auf deinen Post gestoßen; ich fahre das Chilcotin 167 seit August 2021 mit Zeb und SD Coil (bin vorher ein Specialized Enduro 29 aus 2016 gefahren) und kann nur positives berichten. In meinem Aufbau wiegt das Bike über 16 kg, d.h. das Gewicht merkt man v.a. beim Antritt (etwas träger, ansonsten aber nicht schlimm, da der Hinterbau extrem effizient ist). Das Bike ist super laufruhig und gleichzeitig - i.V. zu anderen Enduro-Bikes - sehr agil, Spitzkehren gehen gut. Das Bike geht auch gut auf's Vorder- und Hinterrad, der Hinterbau ist auch recht poppig beim Bunny Hop. Ich war v.a. von den Klettereigenschaften überrascht, das Bike klettert deutlich besser als mein altes Enduro 29 von 2016; so gut wie kein Wippen und man kommt auch steilste Anstiege ohne Vorderradtippeln hoch. Das einzig "negative" ist das ziemlich tiefe Tretlager in der Slack-Einstellung (fahre ich immer), da muss man sich etwas umgewöhnen und aufpassen, um nicht permanent mit den Pedalen aufzusetzen. Kurz: ich mach mit dem Bike alles, von Bikepark über alpine Touren bis hin zu Mittelgebirgstouren.


Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Welche Rahmengrösse bei welcher Körpergröße fährst du?

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Lagerqualität?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## stefbiker10 (18. Juni 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Welche Rahmengrösse bei welcher Körpergröße fährst du?
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Chilcotin in L bei knapp 1,88 Metern. Ich schwanke meisten zwischen L und XL, ein XL hab ich nicht probiert; durch den langen 490er Reach passt es perfekt und ist dadurch noch einigermaßen kompakt und recht agil. Bei mir passt auch problemlos ne 210er Variostütze rein.
Die Lagerqualität kann ich nicht beurteilen; bisher aber keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings fahre ich damit auch nur von März bis Mitte November und grds nicht bei Regen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (18. Juni 2022)

stefbiker10 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Chilcotin in L bei knapp 1,88 Metern. Ich schwanke meisten zwischen L und XL, ein XL hab ich nicht probiert; durch den langen 490er Reach passt es perfekt und ist dadurch noch einigermaßen kompakt und recht agil. Bei mir passt auch problemlos ne 210er Variostütze rein.
> Die Lagerqualität kann ich nicht beurteilen; bisher aber keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings fahre ich damit auch nur von März bis Mitte November und grds nicht bei Regen.


Ich bin 1,90 m groß. Ich schwanke zwischen L und XL. Im Juli kann ich bei tri-cycles ein L testen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. Juni 2022)

Hier hat Pinkbike das Chilcotin 151 getestet. 
Das Ergebnis ist eher durchwachsen.









						Review: Knolly Chilcotin 151 - Pinkbike
					

The Chilcotin 151 is a unique machine, with looks and ride characteristics that set it apart from the norm.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefbiker10 (2. Juli 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hier hat Pinkbike das Chilcotin 151 getestet.
> Das Ergebnis ist eher durchwachsen.
> 
> 
> ...


Da hilft offenbar wirklich nur eins: Probefahren; oder mit dem Bike einfach Spaß haben (und das wirst du vermutlich). Einiges in dem Test ist auch meine Erfahrung, jedoch wäre mir persönlich nicht aufgefallen, dass ich keine angenehme Position in der Abfahrt hätte - ich steh gefühlt sehr zentral im Bike mit ausreichend Druck am Vorderrad. Ob’s Bikes gibt, mit denen ich besser zurechtkommen würde weiß ich nicht (vermutlich wie immer im Leben: ja), mir passt‘s aber super und kann es empfehlen. Evtl fährt sich das 151 auch nochmal anders als mein 167, daher einfach ausprobieren (wobei ich ungefähr nen halben Tag Eingewöhnung für das Bike gebraucht hab).


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2022)

Mein erstes Knolly. Jetzt sind es vier. Jedes Mal wenn ich es fahre, denke ich "wow, ist das geil". Diese alte kurze Geo macht einfach viel Spaß. Im Original ist es richtig schön - aber auf Bildern kommt das leider nicht so rüber.


----------



## SlayMe (30. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß  gar nicht mehr wie lange ich nach diesem Rad gesucht habe. Letztes Jahr habe ich es schließlich gefunden und konnte es trotz Coronateileknappheit auch so aufbauen, wie ich es wollte.
Mein Einhorn:


----------



## Sasse82 (31. Juli 2022)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Mein erstes Knolly. Jetzt sind es vier. Jedes Mal wenn ich es fahre, denke ich "wow, ist das geil". Diese alte kurze Geo macht einfach viel Spaß. Im Original ist es richtig schön - aber auf Bildern kommt das leider nicht so rüber.


Ach ja, das gute alte 26er Chili. 
Bin ich auch einige Jahre gefahren, inkl. Squamish und Whistler.
Nachdem mich die ständige Umgewöhnung zwischen 29er Hardtail und 29er eMTB auf die Nerven ging, musste es aber letztendlich irgendwann einem 29er Enduro weichen, da gab es das neue 29er Modell noch nicht...


----------



## SlayMe (31. Juli 2022)

Ja, das Chilcotin ist ein super Rad. Auch wenn ich es jetzt nur noch sehr selten fahre, werde ich es nicht verkaufen. Egal ob 26 und kurz usw., es macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (20. September 2022)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich weiß  gar nicht mehr wie lange ich nach diesem Rad gesucht habe. Letztes Jahr habe ich es schließlich gefunden und konnte es trotz Coronateileknappheit auch so aufbauen, wie ich es wollte.
> Mein Einhorn:


Ist das mein altes, aus der Schweiz 🤔


----------



## DeliriumTrails (20. September 2022)

Nach einen kurzen Zwischenstopp beim Stumpjumer EVO SWorks, wieder zurück und happy

Gabelschaft kürzen und Kleinigkeiten... 




 😎


----------



## SlayMe (20. September 2022)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Ist das mein altes, aus der Schweiz 🤔


Wahrscheinlich, zumindest lebte der Verkäufer in der Schweiz.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (21. September 2022)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, zumindest lebte der Verkäufer in der Schweiz.


Dann ist es meins, wenn die intend beim Kauf dabei war. 

Schön aufgebaut 👍


----------



## Stefan0103 (26. Dezember 2022)

Bin auch wieder bei Knolly gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraveller (Dienstag um 20:07)

Nur beste Pflegemittel und die schonende Wäsche in der Wanne für mein Endorphin...
XT 3-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer,  CK Naben, Tretlager und Steuersatz, SRAM Shifter und XO Schaltwerk. Formula Oro Bremsen...


----------



## biketraveller (Dienstag um 20:24)

Rahmen ist Custom gepulvert...


----------



## biketraveller (Dienstag um 20:30)




----------



## biketraveller (Dienstag um 20:34)

Mein Chilcotin. Auch custom gepulvert...


----------



## biketraveller (Dienstag um 20:47)

Mein Podium. Mittlerweile aber auch mit CK Nabensatz...


----------



## SlayMe (Mittwoch um 20:32)

Schöne Knolly Sammlung. Das Podium gefällt mir am Besten. Super Foto.


----------



## biketraveller (Mittwoch um 21:14)

Danke! Bei den anderen sieht man die Farben nicht ganz so gut. Das Chilcotin ist mitternachtsblau gepulvert, das Endorphin neon Orange...


----------

